# SAV Macbook - Random Shutdown



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2006)

Voilà plus d'un mois que j'ai mon macbook et voilà un premier problème réel. 
Tout à lh'aure jarrive vers mon macbook en veille, je touche le track pad pr lallumer... Et là il sallume 2 secondes puis se coupe jessaye par 5 ou 6 fois de le rallumer... (on sentait quil démarait mais se coupe idem 2secondes après que j'ai appuyer sur la touche démarer) il réussi vers la 6e fois pui se recoupe qq mn plus tard.
Enfin jai réussi à lallumer 2 fois mais se coupe inopinément au bout dun certain temps...
Voilà mes questions:
- Savez vous dou cela peut-il venir?
- Faut-il que j'appelle l'apple store?(si oui qqun sait comment ça se passe pour un échange?)


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

bizarre. Tente de zapper la pram, elle contient les réglages d'éco d'énergie il me semble.


----------



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2006)

Comment on fait???


----------



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2006)

J'ai appelé la maitenance, ils ont fait retirer la batterie et lalimentation. Puis appuyer sur le démarage 5sec et ça à lair davoir marcher. Enfin je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## arnaudg (17 Juillet 2006)

on attend ta réponse (quel suspennsssssss insoutenable .....)


----------



## ED45 (17 Juillet 2006)

Cela devrait fonctionner.
Pour info, j'ai eu le symptome invere, celui du Macbook qui ne veut pas s'éteindre...
Très curieusement, uniquement chez moi et pas en déplacement!

Après avoir cherché les différeces, celui semblait venir du logiciel de Scan de Canon: un logicil se charge au démarrage pour activer les boutons du scanner (pour scaner directement sans passer par Canontoolobx).
Eh bien après avoir inactivé ce logiciel au démarrage, je n'ai plus de problème.

Leçon: se méfier des machins qu'on installle...

Das tous les cas, si ton Macbook fonctionne maintenant sans problème, ... pas de problème.

Je verse simplement cette pièce au dossier des incompaticbilités (Logiciel Canon Toolbox, scangear pour scanner Canon 3200F).


----------



## xao85 (17 Juillet 2006)

nan j'ai tjs le même problème, j'ai même de + en + de mal à démarer... enfin apple doit me rappeler demain car ce soir ils étaient surbooké..
Mon frêre ma dit que c'était peut etre le prcesseur qui était mal alimenté...


----------



## xao85 (18 Juillet 2006)

Est ce quelequn connait un logiciel pour mesurer la temp&#233;rature du processeur? Merci!


----------



## arnaudg (18 Juillet 2006)

tu peux essayer cela

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/optimiseurs_et_tests/fiches/30761.html


----------



## rubren (18 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Pour la température du proc sur Mac Intel tu as CoreDuoTemp, ceci dit ça ne t'avanceras pas plus je pense.

As tu essayé la manip pour zapper la pram comme indiqué plus haut. Démarrage avec les touches Pomme Alt P R enfoncées jusqu'à entendre deux ou trois fois le Boïng du démarrage.

Sinon tu peux démarrer du dvd d'install et effectuer un Apple Hardware Test. Pour démarrer du dvd insère le dvd puis redémarre en maintenant la touche C enfoncée, puis tu effectue le test.


----------



## samoussa (18 Juillet 2006)

ou ce widget :http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatnano.html


----------



## rubren (18 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ou ce widget :http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/status/istatnano.html




Hmmm....il me semble que istat nano ne prend pas encore en charge les *capteurs relatifs au processeur*, &#231;'est en cours mais pas encore impl&#233;ment&#233; dans le widget.


----------



## pierre22 (18 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà plus d'un mois que j'ai mon macbook et voilà un premier problème réel.
> Tout à lh'aure jarrive vers mon macbook en veille, je touche le track pad pr lallumer... Et là il sallume 2 secondes puis se coupe jessaye par 5 ou 6 fois de le rallumer... (on sentait quil démarait mais se coupe idem 2secondes après que j'ai appuyer sur la touche démarer) il réussi vers la 6e fois pui se recoupe qq mn plus tard.
> Enfin jai réussi à lallumer 2 fois mais se coupe inopinément au bout dun certain temps...
> Voilà mes questions:
> ...



 Essayer tout simplement>preférences système>économiseur d'énergie<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>suspendre l'activité de l'ordinateur>jamais ou autre choix
>suspendre l'activité de l'écran> jamais ou autre choix


----------



## xao85 (18 Juillet 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Pour la température du proc sur Mac Intel tu as CoreDuoTemp, ceci dit ça ne t'avanceras pas plus je pense.
> 
> ...




J'ai réinitialiser la pram! On va voir si ce monsieur s'éteind maintenant sans que je lui en donne lordre. (le problème c'est quil me fait pas ça tout le temps... c'est par intermitence.)
Pour le hardware test j'ai pas trouvé ou ca se faisait, il me propose de réinstaller mac os X mais j'ai pas vu ou on pouvait faire le test...


----------



## rubren (18 Juillet 2006)

Pour le Hardware Test tu ins&#232;re le dvd d'install et tu maintiens la touche alt au d&#233;marrage, puis tu s&#233;lectionnes Hardware Test.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juillet 2006)

Et a pr&#233;sent ?


----------



## arnaudg (18 Juillet 2006)

déjà que le macbook chauffe pas mal. Ce ne serait pas une surchauffe due à la température actuelle ???? 

J'avais eu un problème similaire sur PC : il plantait tout seul dés que je lançais un jeu ou une appli gourmande. 
C'était la température qui était trop élévé. En nettoyant les ventilos, le problème avait été résolu (de 80 degré la température était de suite descendu à 60)


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juillet 2006)

Il existe un accessoire pour le refroidissement c une plaque avec deux ventillateurs que tu branches sur usb . Ca co&#251;te 29 &#8364; a la fnac


----------



## arnaudg (18 Juillet 2006)

avec un petit vase intégré pour y placer une jolie fleur


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Juillet 2006)

Ah non c'est pas la Cox


----------



## arnaudg (18 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi mon pécé reboot des que je joue un peu,avant même en hiver c'était des vidages de la mémoire physique, mais la juste un reboot ! 

J'espère que ton macbook ca s'en remettre, sinon ventile le bien et hydrate le bien ! :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (18 Juillet 2006)

il semblerait qu'il y est un probl&#232;me au niveau des macbook. En effet il y a des retours en ce moment comme quoi il s'&#233;teigne de mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire. Pour le moment on arrive pas a trouver les points de comparaison. :

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-11958-macbook-a-t-il-son-lot-de-miseres

vid&#233;o : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vThy5yF-30w

discusion sur le forum officiel : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=544012&tstart=0


----------



## xao85 (18 Juillet 2006)

Bon jai encore le même problème après reformatage(demandé par apple) je les rappele demain pour quil parte en SAV...
Le mec dapple ne ma pas dit quils avaient eu dautre souci du même type mais vu ce ke tu dis ça me rassure quelque part. J'espère quils me résoudront le problème.
Certains savent comment se passe un retour?


----------



## JPE (19 Juillet 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème avec une barrette de 1Go de chez CLG...
Après plusieurs échanges ils m'on donnée une barrette vraiment compatible.
je n'ai plus de problème depuis...

Si vous avez ce problème suite à l'ajout de nouvelles barrettes demandez un échange mais exigez une nouvelle marque... 

Jean-Paul


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Mon ordianteur a eu effectivement de la RAM ajouté mais par apple. Donc je doute que ça soit ça en cause.
Je viens d'avoir apple au tel, mon ordi part la semaine prochaine... Le mec ma dit quils en ont plusieur dans ce cas, mon ordi n'est donc pas le premier comme la fait remarquer une personne juste avant. Et à ce que le mec me dit pour résoudre le problème il change la carte mère.
Voilà, jaimerai savoir si des personnes ont eu à faire au SAV et si tout c'était bien passé? Merci
Je vous redonne des nouvelles de mon bébé dès que jen aurai.


----------



## rubren (19 Juillet 2006)

La news est sur la page d'accueil de MacG, le probl&#232;me semble &#234;tre sur le point d'&#234;tre reconnu par Apple..


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Donc &#231;a se confirme. Aille! J'esp&#232;re quapr&#232;s r&#233;paration ils revienent en bon &#233;tat et sans ce maudit probl&#232;me.


----------



## SupaPictave (19 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous!

Si je me goure pas, le MBP a eu plus ou moins le même problême d'extinction spontanée.
Comme JPE je vote pour un problême de RAM qui est partie en sucette.

RAM de marque Apple ou pas, on est jamais à l'abri d'une barrette neuve défectueuse, même chez les marques les plus réputées. Surtout que y'a du matériel plus ou moins sensible à la qualité de la mémoire. Et la chaleur ne doit pas aider. Mais j'ai vu du matos fonctionner à des températures étonnantes dans des tours PC toutes pourries niveau refroidissement alors bon, la surchauffe reste possible, mais de mon avis de parfait amateur, je doute quand même (cf. les témoignages d'habitants de pays chauds et humides genre DOM-TOM qui n'ont aucun problême).

Si quelqu'un avait la possibilité de changer toutes les barrettes de son MB malade, ça dissiperait le doute (mais bon, s'il est neuf, mieux vaut le renvoyer au SAV bien sûr).

++


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Merci de ton indication mais le problème semble sérieux que ça à ce que ma dit le mec de chez apple... Enfin on verra bien après son retour au sav ce quils lui auront fait...


----------



## SiCMoi (23 Juillet 2006)

Pour les incrédules j'ai fait une vidéo sur les problèmes d'extinction de mon MacBook :

http://kimiwi.free.fr/macbook.mov
http://kimiwi.free.fr/macbook.mp4

En général il fonctionne quelques dizaines de minutes, au mieux de sa forme il a dû tenir presque une heure, mais ça fini toujours de la même façon: il s'éteint brusquement et le rallumer est toujours une épreuve...

AppleAssistance m'a fait reseter le SMC (enlever batterie et alim et appuyer longtemps sur le bouton ON) mais cela n'a rien amélioré.


----------



## Frodon (23 Juillet 2006)

SiCMoi a dit:
			
		

> Pour les incrédules j'ai fait une vidéo sur les problèmes d'extinction de mon MacBook :
> 
> http://kimiwi.free.fr/macbook.mov
> http://kimiwi.free.fr/macbook.mp4
> ...




Solution: Contacter le SAV et le faire réparer


----------



## xao85 (23 Juillet 2006)

C'est fait... Il est partit vendredi... J'espère un retour rapide... Je vous tiens au jus!


----------



## Tarul (23 Juillet 2006)

juste avant tu as jet&#233; un oups doeil sur la temp&#233;rature du macbook? et sa console?

je te souhaite bonne change pour le nouveau macbook.


----------



## xao85 (27 Juillet 2006)

Juste pour signaler que mon macbook est toujours en observation et quil n'est pas encore passé en mode réparation... Je sens que ça va être long...


----------



## Frodon (28 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour signaler que mon macbook est toujours en observation et quil n'est pas encore pass&#233; en mode r&#233;paration... Je sens que &#231;a va &#234;tre long...


En m&#234;me temps tant mieux, parce que je penses qu'avant Apple changeait la CM sans se poser de question, mais certains, comme on peut le lire sur les forums US, certains ont de nouveau constat&#233; le probl&#232;me m&#234;me avec la nouvelle carte m&#232;re...

Donc je penses qu'Apple est entrain d'enqueter sur le probl&#232;me, notamment avec les machiens retourn&#233;s qu'ils ont &#224; leur disposition, pour vraiment cerner la cause du probl&#232;me et le r&#233;soudre efficacement.

Donc m&#234;me si ca veut dire attendre plus longtemps, cela peut aussi vouloir dire avoir une r&#233;paration vraiment efficace, enfin esperons le pour toi.


----------



## xao85 (28 Juillet 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps tant mieux, parce que je penses qu'avant Apple changeait la CM sans se poser de question, mais certains, comme on peut le lire sur les forums US, certains ont de nouveau constat&#233; le probl&#232;me m&#234;me avec la nouvelle carte m&#232;re...
> 
> Donc je penses qu'Apple est entrain d'enqueter sur le probl&#232;me, notamment avec les machiens retourn&#233;s qu'ils ont &#224; leur disposition, pour vraiment cerner la cause du probl&#232;me et le r&#233;soudre efficacement.
> 
> Donc m&#234;me si ca veut dire attendre plus longtemps, cela peut aussi vouloir dire avoir une r&#233;paration vraiment efficace, enfin esperons le pour toi.



Comme dab tu as raison,(ce frondon tuoujours les bons mots!) enfin jesp&#232;re avoir un retour avant mi aout quand m&#234;me! Parcequ'il me manque ce petit macbook!:love:


----------



## Dr_cube (2 Août 2006)

Hmm J'ai achet&#233; mon MacBook quelques jours apr&#232;s sa sortie, et depuis une semaine, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me : 

Apr&#232;s quelques minutes/heures/jours d'utilisation, assez rarement, mon MacBook s'etteint tout seul, en me faisant perdre toutes mes donn&#233;es non enregistr&#233;es. Autant dire que c'est rageant. 
Comme sur les vid&#233;os montr&#233;es dans ce sujet, il faut quelques secondes avant que mon MacBook puisse red&#233;marrer correctement. Dans tous les cas, je crois qu'avant de red&#233;marrer un appareil &#233;l&#233;ctronique, il faut toujours attendre une petite minute pour ne pas abimer les condensateurs. Peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me qu'il y a une s&#233;curit&#233; qui oblige d'attendre quelques secondes avant le rallumage, et qui explique qu'apr&#232;s le bug, on soit oblig&#233; d'attendre un peu. 

J'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; la temp&#233;rature (avec CoreDuoTemp) juste avant les bugs, et il n'y a aucune diff&#233;rence notable, &#231;a ne vient pas d'une surchauffe. 

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai eu que 4 fois ce probl&#232;me de coupure intempestive (en deux jours). Apr&#232;s la 4&#232;me fois, j'ai pens&#233; &#224; enlever la batterie, &#224; v&#233;rifier les connecteurs, et &#224; la remettre en place. Depuis (cela fait 3 jours), je n'ai plus de probl&#232;me. 

J'ai donc mis au point une petite th&#233;orie : 
Lorsque l'ordi est sur secteur, peut-&#234;tre que de temps en temps, il passe sur la batterie, pour la d&#233;charger un peu, disons jusqu'&#224; 95 ou 96%, voire m&#234;me seulement 99%, pour enfin la recharger jusqu'&#224; 100% ensuite. Ainsi, est-ce qu'il serait possible que lors d'un passage secteur->batterie, ou batterie->secteur command&#233; par l'ordinateur, il puisse y avoir un petit temps mort probl&#232;matique qui impose une coupure d'alimentation ? Ce temps mort est peut-&#234;tre juste d&#251; &#224; un faux contact, ou quelque chose comme &#231;a. 
Ca ne vient peut-&#234;tre pas de l&#224;, mais dans ce cas, il faut m'expliquer pourquoi, apr&#232;s avoir retir&#233; puis remis en place ma batterie, je n'ai plus le probl&#232;me de coupure.. 


Quoi qu'il en soit, si le probl&#232;me devait revenir sur mon MacBook, je pense que j'attendrais encore un peu avant de l'envoyer &#224; Apple, afin qu'ils aient le temps de trouver une vraie solution. De toute fa&#231;on ma garantie est encore valable pour plusieurs mois.


EDIT : Au fait, moi aussi j'ai 1Go de RAM dans mon MacBook (ajout&#233; lors de l'achat par Apple). Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen logiciel de v&#233;rifier que mes deux RAM fonctionnent bien ?


----------



## Tarul (2 Août 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Hmm J'ai acheté mon MacBook quelques jours après sa sortie, et depuis une semaine, j'ai le même problème :
> 
> Après quelques minutes/heures/jours d'utilisation, assez rarement, mon MacBook s'etteint tout seul, en me faisant perdre toutes mes données non enregistrées. Autant dire que c'est rageant.
> Comme sur les vidéos montrées dans ce sujet, il faut quelques secondes avant que mon MacBook puisse redémarrer correctement. Dans tous les cas, je crois qu'avant de redémarrer un appareil éléctronique, il faut toujours attendre une petite minute pour ne pas abimer les condensateurs. Peut-être même qu'il y a une sécurité qui oblige d'attendre quelques secondes avant le rallumage, et qui explique qu'après le bug, on soit obligé d'attendre un peu.
> ...



pour tester ta ram, tu peux utiliser les utilitaire en démarrant sur le dvd de mac os X. il y dessus des outils pour tester entièrement ton MB.


----------



## xao85 (2 Août 2006)

Sérieusement je pense pas trop à lhypothèse que tu as émi... (mais sait-on jamais...?) Si le pbm ne te dérange pas plus que ça garde le parceque moi jen suis à 15jours de SAV... Comme l'a dit Frodon je crois quil cherhce le problème mais là ça devient embêtant parceque je vais bientôt en avoir besoin de mon ordi... 
Signal nous si le problème revient!


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement je pense pas trop à lhypothèse que tu as émi... (mais sait-on jamais...?) Si le pbm ne te dérange pas plus que ça garde le parceque moi jen suis à 15jours de SAV... Comme l'a dit Frodon je crois quil cherhce le problème mais là ça devient embêtant parceque je vais bientôt en avoir besoin de mon ordi...
> Signal nous si le problème revient!


si t'en as besoin, rappelle et pousse une gueulante  ils vont courber l'echine


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2006)

Oui ben je les appelle là dans deux minutes.
Pour Dr_Cube renvoie le vers septembre... je pense qu'ils seront plus présents et ils auront peut être enfin trouvé la solution au problème.


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2006)

Ne savent toujours pas quand il repart... ll parait quils sont en attente de carte m&#232;re... (apr&#232;s les disques durs...) 
Je commence &#224; en avoir marre... 15 jours demain...


----------



## Dr_cube (3 Août 2006)

Ouais c'est sûr que l'été ils tournent au ralentit.. (Moi même j'attend un ventilo pour mon $%&#+@ de Toshiba A10 depuis plus de 3 semaines). 

Bon en tout cas, je n'ai toujours pas eu de problème depuis dimanche. Et pourtant j'utilise mon MacBook tout le temps ^^. 
Je ferai le test de mon MacBook ce soir avec le DVD, et je vous dirai ce qu'il en est de ma RAM. 

En tout cas, bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent le retour de leur bébé !


----------



## sandrine91 (3 Août 2006)

pour moi ce ne sera pas mon premier bb mais une petite soeur ou un petit frère :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## samoussa (3 Août 2006)

moi ça tourne nickel ....enfin


----------



## xao85 (3 Août 2006)

Après combien de macbook...???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samoussa (3 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Après combien de macbook...???!!!!!!!!!


chuuuut


----------



## emy648 (6 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi ça tourne nickel ....enfin


 
t'en as récupéré un autre samoussa? tout fonctionne bien alors?


----------



## gondawa (6 Août 2006)

le mien vient d'avoir eu dur a démarrer ... Allumage.. 1 secondes.. coupé! etc etc .. parfois 10 secondes ...

j'ai viré la batterie, et ca a été.

Bon on verra bien avec le temps.. vais toujours faire le test hardware sait-on jamais!


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

Tu nous tiens au courant si &#231;a reproduit sans la batterie?!


----------



## gondawa (6 Août 2006)

bah a vrai dire j'ai retiré la batterie, j'ai redémarré sur secteur et aucun prob. J'ai remis la batterie et voila euh tout va... mm sur batterie.

Je vais laisser l'ordi allumé (il est mis pour ne jamais éteindre les Hdd).

Sinon le HardwareTest n'a rien détecté...


----------



## samoussa (6 Août 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> t'en as récupéré un autre samoussa? tout fonctionne bien alors?


un pur plaisir


----------



## gondawa (7 Août 2006)

mon macbook recommence a etre bizarre. Il m'a refait le coup de ne plus vouloir s'allumer..

et mnt .. il a démarré et ca va .

Cependant, il a démarré tantot et arrivé dans l'os, apres qq secondes, les ventillo se sont mis a fond et COUPURE de l'ordi aussi sec.


J'ai aussi l'impression que les taches jaunes sont la .. vrmt a peine visible. Mais aux endroits habituels, c un peu patiné oui, mais le plastique parait aussi plus foncé.


rhalala, et moi qui dois étudier mes examens


----------



## emy648 (7 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> mon macbook recommence a etre bizarre. Il m'a refait le coup de ne plus vouloir s'allumer..
> 
> et mnt .. il a démarré et ca va .
> 
> ...


 
roh lala, j'etais dans le meme cas que toi en juin!! et ca m'a couté au moins 1 exam (j'en ai 2 a repasser mais l'autre c'est de ma faute ) en 2e sess ce macbook! renvoie le peut etre en SAV non? au moins comme ca tu seras fixé parce que apparement, ca a l'air d'etre le probleme dont pas mal de monde souffre...


----------



## gondawa (7 Août 2006)

oui mais tant que celui ci s'allume ... je le renvoi dés que j'ai fini les exam (ou du moins ceux nécessitant un ordi pour la préparation)


----------



## jeffff (9 Août 2006)

Bonjour j'ai le meme probleme sur un macbook tout neuf (4jours). Je viens de contacter apple pour le faire echanger.
Un autre est command&#233; : date de livraison le 22 aout.
Ce qui m'etonne c'est qu'il ne test pas mon probleme, il me croit sur parole... tant mieux.
Est ce que avec ce nouveau macbook j'aurais encore 14 jours pour le faire echanger ? 
C'est pas pour etre mauvaise langue mais avec les macbook on ne sait jamais...


----------



## xao85 (9 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai le meme probleme sur un macbook tout neuf (4jours). Je viens de contacter apple pour le faire echanger.
> Un autre est commandé : date de livraison le 22 aout.
> Ce qui m'etonne c'est qu'il ne test pas mon probleme, il me croit sur parole... tant mieux.
> Est ce que avec ce nouveau macbook j'aurais encore 14 jours pour le faire echanger ?
> C'est pas pour etre mauvaise langue mais avec les macbook on ne sait jamais...



C'est Samoussa le spécialiste des échanges...  Mais si je me souviens bien il en a fait changé qui avec presque 3 semaines...


----------



## gondawa (9 Août 2006)

Voila le macbook en réparation. 3 semaines de délai. 

Enfin, j'ai vu Emile Mpenza (joueur de foot) qui arrivait pas a installer sa isight  

Le foot et l'informatique , 2 mondes a part  lol


----------



## Tarul (9 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j'ai le meme probleme sur un macbook tout neuf (4jours). Je viens de contacter apple pour le faire echanger.
> Un autre est commandé : date de livraison le 22 aout.
> Ce qui m'etonne c'est qu'il ne test pas mon probleme, il me croit sur parole... tant mieux.
> Est ce que avec ce nouveau macbook j'aurais encore 14 jours pour le faire echanger ?
> C'est pas pour etre mauvaise langue mais avec les macbook on ne sait jamais...



dans les 14 jours, je crois qu'ils sont obligés. C'est satisfait ou remboursés.

on peut imaginer que le problème est repéré par appel et résolu. perso je souhaite que ce soit cette dernière. 

bonne chance avec le nouveau macbook en tout cas.


----------



## spyan (9 Août 2006)

C'est fou tous ces probl&#232;mes ! Moi le mien marche nickel depuis que je l'ai eu en mi-juin ! Et il jaunit meme pas ! Quelle chance !

Mince j'ai peut-&#234;tre parl&#233; trop vite, ces quoi ces nouvelles taches jaunes de chaque cot&#233; du trackpad !!!


----------



## jeffff (9 Août 2006)

J'ai rajouter des barettes de ram (2 de 1go chacune de macway), cela pourrait il etre la cause du fait que mon macbook s'eteind tout seul ?


----------



## Txitxou (9 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
J ai moi aussi le meme probleme ... Mon macbook s'eteind completement aleatoirement ... Je suis presque toujours sur secteur sans la batterie brancher.
J ai contacte moi aussi Apple (Canada) et ils m ont demande de debrancher la ram et de la remettre. Je l ai fait et je n ai pas eu de problemes depuis ... J espere que c est resolu!
Voila pour mon experience, j espere que ca pourra aider certain 

Txitxou.


----------



## Tarul (10 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rajouter des barettes de ram (2 de 1go chacune de macway), cela pourrait il etre la cause du fait que mon macbook s'eteind tout seul ?



quelque soit l'ordinateur, la ram peut causer des reboots intempestif, ou des dysfonctionnements aléatoires. Essaie de l'enlever pour voir, cela ne te coûtera rien. Si c'est ta ram neuve tu pourra l'échanger.


----------



## tipo (10 Août 2006)

moi c'est au demarage que ca bug ecran blanc pas de pomme,rien juste des lignes verticale qui apparaissent au bout d'une ou deux minutes sur l'ecran, je suis obligé de faire un reset pram de temps en temps si je veux reussir a demarer,c'est embettant je suis en italie jusqu'au debut septembre je ne pourrais pas aller voir mon revendeur avant 

sinon c'est ma premiere machine et elle reste fabuleuse


----------



## Marvin_R (10 Août 2006)

Si ça ressemble à ça :







Frodon a posté quelques solutions ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145081


----------



## tipo (10 Août 2006)

merci je ne savais bien que j'avais vu ce thread qque part


----------



## jeffff (10 Août 2006)

Plus je me balade sur des forums mac plus je vois des gens qui ont ce probleme avec leur
macbook (extinction aleatoire).


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Plus je me balade sur des forums mac plus je vois des gens qui ont ce probleme avec leur
> macbook (extinction aleatoire).



On a déjà dit qu'ILS NE FAUT PAS GÉNÉRALISER! (les forums c'est là ou on parle des problèmes!) 
J'ai deux copains qui ont leur macbook ça tourne du tonerre sans aucun souci!


----------



## jeffff (10 Août 2006)

Je sais seulement ce probleme semble reccurent.


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

jeffff a dit:
			
		

> Je sais seulement ce probleme semble reccurent.



Ca malheureusement il l'est!   Mais c'est pas parceque tu vois bcp de post quil faut g&#233;n&#233;raliser vu qu'ici justement on parle de ce pbm!


----------



## Txitxou (10 Août 2006)

Bon bin pour moi, le probleme est pas regle ... J avais sorti la ram et l avais remise mais j ai toujours le meme probleme ...
Donc j ai 4 choses a faire d apres Apple :
1 . Mettre a zero la p-ram
2 . Mettre a zero la pmu
3 . Verifier que le disque n a pas de probleme
4 . Si rien ne marche, je dois l ammener dans un Repair Center 

Donc je sais ce que je vais faire ce soir ...



Juste un petit message hors sujet  On trouve vraiment toutes les reponses a nos questions sur ce forum, c est enorme! Hier soir, j achete un ecran 20" Viewsonic VX2025WM pour photoshop, les films, etc ... Je branche le macbook, et paf je ne peux pas utiliser l ecran externe sans que l ecran du macbook soit eteind  je panique, je me dis mince j aurais pas du acheter l ecran parceque la ca sert a rien (et en plus je suis en train de devenir aveugle a cause de la luminosite des 2 ecrans  ). Je viens sur le forum, et paf en deux minutes j avais trouve  du coup macbook+ecran externe c est vraiment le top!
(Solution pour ceux qui se sont pose la question : Image mirroir pour les deux ecrans, on branche une souris externe, on ferme le macbook, il se met en veille, on sort de la veille avec la souris externe, et on ouvre a nouveau le macbook et voila  l ecran est eteind mais on peu utiliser le clavier et le trackpad)
[/HS]


----------



## Tarul (11 Août 2006)

Txitxou a dit:
			
		

> Bon bin pour moi, le probleme est pas regle ... J avais sorti la ram et l avais remise mais j ai toujours le meme probleme ...
> Donc j ai 4 choses a faire d apres Apple :
> 1 . Mettre a zero la p-ram
> 2 . Mettre a zero la pmu
> ...



bonne chance pour tes test.

sinon, pour ton bouble écran, regarde du coté de keynote. sur un écran tu as le temps pour chaque diapo et de quoi mettre des notes, et sur l'autre la présentation proprement dite


----------



## xao85 (14 Août 2006)

Tout ceux qui ont suivi mon hisoire, je récupère mon macbook mercredi ou jeudi :love: :love: .
Je livrerai bientot le verdict après réparation. J'espère qu'il sera bon sinon je craque!


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2006)

Mon macbook est chez moi!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: 
Bon niveau aspect, je nai aucune rayures a déplorer en plus   ni en moins dailleur  (la faute à ce foutu sac que javais avant mon beau vertigo!) donc félicitations à l'apple care sur ce point parceque je les féliciterai pas pour la rapidité(enfin si c'était pour magner mon ordi en douceur peut etre que jleur pardonnerai  )
Ils ont donc changé carte mère, clavier, trackpad , et les endroits ou ça jaunissaient (moi le mien n'avait pas jauni!) 
J'espère ne pas avoir à revenir pour de mauvaises nouvelles au niveau de l'extinction! 
Je réécrirait dici une semN dans ce forum si tout c'est bien passé!


----------



## gondawa (16 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Mon macbook est chez moi!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> Bon niveau aspect, je nai aucune rayures a déplorer en plus  ni en moins dailleur  (la faute à ce foutu sac que javais avant mon beau vertigo!) donc félicitations à l'apple care sur ce point parceque je les féliciterai pas pour la rapidité(enfin si c'était pour magner mon ordi en douceur peut etre que jleur pardonnerai  )
> Ils ont donc changé carte mère, clavier, trackpad , et les endroits ou ça jaunissaient (moi le mien n'avait pas jauni!)
> J'espère ne pas avoir à revenir pour de mauvaises nouvelles au niveau de l'extinction!
> Je réécrirait dici une semN dans ce forum si tout c'est bien passé!


 
DOnc ils changent le topcase en préventif. C'est que tous les anciens models vont jaunir non ? 
Ma question est : Pourquoi ont-ils changer le clavier? Est-il différent?


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> DOnc ils changent le topcase en préventif. C'est que tous les anciens models vont jaunir non ?
> Ma question est : Pourquoi ont-ils changer le clavier? Est-il différent?



Nan c'est le même mais je pense que comme le clavier est incrusté dans l'ordi il doit être plus solidaire de la carte mère, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ils lont changé...Enfin je te dis ça sans certitude!


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Août 2006)

Raa mon problème semblait avoir disparut.. Ou plutôt, je faisais comme s'il n'y avait plus de problème.. Mais maintenant, j'en ai marre... 
Ce matin, mon MacBook n'a pas arrêté de s'eteindre. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais dès que j'ouvrais Windows Media Player pour lire une vidéo, boom, plus rien. Je suis sûr que c'est un coup de Microsoft qui veut enmerder les utilisateurs de Mac ^^. 
J'ai donc décidé de contacter Apple.. Ils doivent aussi me changer la batterie parce qu'elle a un problème... Et j'ai un début de jaunissement vers l'iSight. j'en ai marre d'avoir la poisse avec les ordinateurs...


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2006)

On est jeudi, &#231;a fait plus d'une semaine et je suis fier de vous dire: AUCUNE EXTINCTION! La r&#233;paration &#224; l'air okai!  :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> On est jeudi, ça fait plus d'une semaine et je suis fier de vous dire: AUCUNE EXTINCTION! La répaation à l'ait okai!  :love:



tu es donc tranquillisé xao ! je te comprends.... 
moi c'est pareil j'ai toujours peur qu'il y ai quelquechose......mais bon avec le temps !
pour l'instant tout va bien et j'en profite un maximum:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## gondawa (24 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tu es donc tranquillisé xao ! je te comprends....
> moi c'est pareil j'ai toujours peur qu'il y ai quelquechose......mais bon avec le temps !
> pour l'instant tout va bien et j'en profite un maximum:love: :love: :love: :love:


 
oui mais chez moi ce probleme est apparu apres 1 mois ..  
Rhaa j'en connais qui vont se ronger les ongles encore quelques temps


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Août 2006)

gondawa a dit:
			
		

> oui mais chez moi ce probleme est apparu apres 1 mois ..
> Rhaa j'en connais qui vont se ronger les ongles encore quelques temps



tu ne serais pas du genre sadique toi ??:mouais: :mouais: 
je crois bien que si ......


----------



## alastorne (24 Août 2006)

A ceux qui ont des problèmes de démarrage depuis la MAJ SMC; lire ceci :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3932323&postcount=24
Votre problème est peut-être différent, mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.

Pour les extinctions inopinées, il faut changer la carte mère, c'est un problème avéré (j'en ai moi même fais les frais).


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne serais pas du genre sadique toi ??:mouais: :mouais:
> je crois bien que si ......



moi je te souhaite vraiment de ne rien avoir, car jaime les gens qui ont des macbook!


----------



## sandrine91 (25 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> moi je te souhaite vraiment de ne rien avoir, car jaime les gens qui ont des macbook!



 Xao   nous avons déjà donné........


----------



## xao85 (25 Août 2006)

Et oui nous on a déjà donné


----------



## MiMac (26 Août 2006)

Perso, j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes d'extinction de macbook inopiné, avec des redémarrages qui ne se faisait pas, ou pas complètement, ou ça plantait au bout de quelques secondes ou minutes, enfin tout comme xao.
Ca a commencé à apparaître au bout d'un mois. Mais, en y réfléchissant, je me suis aperçu que ça a commencé quand je me suis mis à le transporter partout. Et pour le transporter, je l'éteins à chaque fois, chose que je ne fais pas quand il est chez moi.
Pendant, mon dernier voyage au mois de juillet, j'avais plein de problèmes d'extinction inopinée et de démarrage difficile, lorsque le Macbook était froid.
Mais depuis que je suis revenu chez moi et que je l'éteins plus, plus aucune extinction inopinée.
Je pense que la semaine prochaine, je vais essayer de l'éteindre toute une journée, et voir le soir si le problème réapparaît.

Dans tous les cas, il va partir en SAV, mais pour l'instant, j'ai un peu besoin de lui.

MiMac


----------



## [eMily.] (26 Août 2006)

Même problème ici. 
En 2 jours mon macbook s'est éteint 4 fois sans raison.
Et ça fait 2 mois que je l'ai.

Je n'ai pas de difficulté à le faire démarrer à nouveau par contre.

J'ai aussi ajouté de la RAM pour 1Go total, par apple.

J'ai appelé le apple care support, ils m'ont dit d'enlever les barettes de mémoire et de les replacer. Chose que je fais pas encore, j'ai pas les outils.

Je viens de faire un reset de RAM cependant, pomme-alt-p-r au démarrage.

C'est à suivre.


J'veux pas qu'il soit blessé mon bébé.


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes d'extinction de macbook inopiné, avec des redémarrages qui ne se faisait pas, ou pas complètement, ou ça plantait au bout de quelques secondes ou minutes, enfin tout comme xao.
> Ca a commencé à apparaître au bout d'un mois. Mais, en y réfléchissant, je me suis aperçu que ça a commencé quand je me suis mis à le transporter partout. Et pour le transporter, je l'éteins à chaque fois, chose que je ne fais pas quand il est chez moi.
> Pendant, mon dernier voyage au mois de juillet, j'avais plein de problèmes d'extinction inopinée et de démarrage difficile, lorsque le Macbook était froid.
> Mais depuis que je suis revenu chez moi et que je l'éteins plus, plus aucune extinction inopinée.
> ...


he ben, si c'est bien le cas. Pas pratique de faire chauffer son ordi avant de s'en servir. :/

*pense a son oncle qui a un macbook, j'ai pas de nouvelles donc bonnes nouvelles*


----------



## [eMily.] (27 Août 2006)

[eMily.] a dit:
			
		

> Même problème ici.
> En 2 jours mon macbook s'est éteint 4 fois sans raison.
> Et ça fait 2 mois que je l'ai.
> 
> ...


 

Hier il n'a pas éteint sans raison.
Ce matin, il vient de s'éteindre sans raison et il a ouvert à nouveau seulement à la deuxième tentative.

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Je viens d'avoir ce matin le même problème d'extinction régulière !!! Au secours !!! L'apple Care est fermé le dimanche. Mon ordi peut s'éteindre d'un moment à l'autre et foutre en l'air tout mon boulot ...


----------



## alastorne (27 Août 2006)

[eMily.] a dit:
			
		

> Hier il n'a pas éteint sans raison.
> Ce matin, il vient de s'éteindre sans raison et il a ouvert à nouveau seulement à la deuxième tentative.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?


Te préparer psychologiquement pour 3 semaines dans machine >>> SAV.


----------



## Moltesse (27 Août 2006)

Bon dans la classe poisseux je dois être au top.

J'ai un Macbook Blanc 1,83 Ghz et j'ai eu les soucis de Shutdown inopinés. J'ai raporté ma machine au revendeur et centre de maintenance Apple le plus proche de chez moi (20 km quand même) Accropom Rouen si vous voulez tout savoir et là après 1 semaine de SAV, je reçois un coup de fil me disant que mon portable est disponible et qu'ils ont changé la carte logique (carte mère) et l'écran (un autre problème non lié). Chouette me dis-je et je récupère mon Macbook le soir même. Je test, pas de soucis, mise à jour du firmware pas de soucis non plus sauf un bel écran blindé de ligne arc-en-ciel (mais on sait que ce n'est pas lié au matériel puisqu'un bidouille de notre ami Frodon remet les choses en ordre). Aucun soucis, je recopies mes données dessus et là ce soir, en pleine copie, il s'éteind tout seul et impossible de le redémarrer sans attendre un minimum. Je commence à en avoir raz le bol et je n'ai pas déboursé plus de 1100  pour un ordinateur qui part en SAV pendant 1 semaine et qui remarche pendant 2 jour avant de retomber en panne pour les même raisons. De plus j'ai acheté cet ordinateur là pour mon boulot et je me retrouve dans l'incapacité de travailler vu que le prêt de machine de remplacement pourtant courrant chez d'autre fabricants, n'est pas au goût d'Apple et/ou de mon revendeur.
Qui plus est, payé des frais de dossiers à 20 pour la prise en charge d'une machine achetée sur le store plutôt que dans une enseigne ayant pignon sur rue est véritablement scandaleux d'autant plus que le SAV ne se montre manifestement pas à la hauteur de la tache qui lui incombe.
Bref puis-je exiger le prêt d'une machine de remplacement le temps des réparations quitte à ce que le délais de réparation soit plus long ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Moltesse a dit:
			
		

> Bon dans la classe poisseux je dois être au top.
> 
> J'ai un Macbook Blanc 1,83 Ghz et j'ai eu les soucis de Shutdown inopinés. J'ai raporté ma machine au revendeur et centre de maintenance Apple le plus proche de chez moi (20 km quand même) Accropom Rouen si vous voulez tout savoir et là après 1 semaine de SAV, je reçois un coup de fil me disant que mon portable est disponible et qu'ils ont changé la carte logique (carte mère) et l'écran (un autre problème non lié). Chouette me dis-je et je récupère mon Macbook le soir même. Je test, pas de soucis, mise à jour du firmware pas de soucis non plus sauf un bel écran blindé de ligne arc-en-ciel (mais on sait que ce n'est pas lié au matériel puisqu'un bidouille de notre ami Frodon remet les choses en ordre). Aucun soucis, je recopies mes données dessus et là ce soir, en pleine copie, il s'éteind tout seul et impossible de le redémarrer sans attendre un minimum. Je commence à en avoir raz le bol et je n'ai pas déboursé plus de 1100  pour un ordinateur qui part en SAV pendant 1 semaine et qui remarche pendant 2 jour avant de retomber en panne pour les même raisons. De plus j'ai acheté cet ordinateur là pour mon boulot et je me retrouve dans l'incapacité de travailler vu que le prêt de machine de remplacement pourtant courrant chez d'autre fabricants, n'est pas au goût d'Apple et/ou de mon revendeur.
> Qui plus est, payé des frais de dossiers à 20 pour la prise en charge d'une machine achetée sur le store plutôt que dans une enseigne ayant pignon sur rue est véritablement scandaleux d'autant plus que le SAV ne se montre manifestement pas à la hauteur de la tache qui lui incombe.
> Bref puis-je exiger le prêt d'une machine de remplacement le temps des réparations quitte à ce que le délais de réparation soit plus long ?



Jai eu mon Macbook, il y a 10 jours au même endroit que toi ! (Jhabite Evreux et Rouen)
Jai le même problème depuis aujourdhui jappelle lassistance demain matin Il nest pas question que je le refile à Accropom vu que je suis à Evreux en ce moment, je vais négocier le retrait du Macbook à mon domicile par Apple directement !


----------



## Moltesse (28 Août 2006)

Suite à une recherche sur le forum support d'Apple, un utilisateur malchanceux de Macbook semble avoir trouver le moyen de déclancher le processus entrainant un shutdown sauvage.

Il semblerai que le Shutdown se déclanche lorsque la vitesse processeur se cale en dessous de la barre des 1,5 Ghz pendant 2 à 3 minutes avec une charge processeur de + de 50%.
Si on démarre le mac sans la batterie et branché sur le secteur (limitant sa vitesse à 1Ghz) , pas de shutdown à déplorer.

Cela pourrait être un début de piste pour une eventuelle résolution durable du problème.

Pour les anglophones la sources ici :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=617622&tstart=0


----------



## loranbilly (29 Août 2006)

J'ai acheté le MacBook 2ghz le 30 mai avec 2Go de ram
Vraiment rien à dire depuis 3 mois...à part que ça brûle les cuisses et les c******
MAIS...premier SHUTDOWN le 27 août, puis un autre...quotidien pour le plaisir de faire chier; moi qui me croyait protégé libre et heureux dans le monde merveilleux d'Apple!
Bref après seulement quelques minutes au téléphone avec Apple, ils m'ont rapidement orienté vers un SAV sur Paris sans plus de détail...à suivre.
J'ai peur de ne plus avoir d'ordi pendant quelque temps : je vais peut-être me commander un PC pour Noël...GRRRRRR....
Je commence soudainement à regretter mon vieil iBook.


----------



## yofx (31 Août 2006)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, et je le transporte et l'utilise beaucoup depuis pas mal de temps. 

J'ai not&#233; que les probl&#232;mes ont commenc&#233; depuis la mise &#224; jour de la smc :mouais:

Je ne sais pas si cela est due &#224; cela ou non. En tout cas quasiement chaque jour il me le fait et de nombreuses fois &#224; r&#233;petitions d'affil&#233;s. 

Malgr&#233; tout j'ai lu que cela pouvais venir de la ram peu &#234;tre ou batterie.
Alors apr&#232;s une coupure net j'ai direct enlev&#233; la batterie et une barrette m&#233;moire (j'ai 1Go), la j'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me le reste de la journ&#233;e. 

Je vais faire des tests plus pouss&#233; avec les diff&#233;rentes configurations et le dvd bootable de tech tool pro d&#233;rni&#232;re version pour voir si je peu trouver le probl&#232;me.

Hmm des sauvegarde serait pas de trop ^^


----------



## alex42 (31 Août 2006)

J'ai mon MacBook depuis plus d'un mois maintenant. 
Ces derniers temps, j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de subir non pas des extinctions mais plutôt des redémarrages !

Ainsi, si je n'utilise pas mon MacBook pendant plusieurs minutes et qu'il se met en veille (je vois qu'il respire avec la petite lumière blanche sur le devant), rien ne se passe en touchant la souris, par contre, si je clique ou touche le clavier, le mac redémarre !

Je ne crois pas qu'il sagisse donc du problème de random shutdown évoqué par les autres... puisque je peux prévoir quand mon MacBook va redémarrer: à chaque fois qu'il se me en veille !!

Je ne crois pas que ce problème est apparu avant que j'installe 2GB de RAM...


----------



## disfortune (31 Août 2006)

Moi j'ai le meme probleme!!
Suffit que je quitte la mise en veille et puf, il s'éteint!!
et apres plus moyen de redemarrer normalement, je dois rester appuyer 5sec sur le bouton on et attendre qu'il me fasse un horrible 'biiiiiip" ppour que ca démarre sans problèmes....


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Ben moi je reçois ma ram de chez macway ce soir 
Pour l'instant il ne me pose pas de problème  

Sinon lors de la maj du firmware j'ai fait le coup du changement de résolution d'écran ! et c'est nickel.

Je vous tiens au courant si le changement de ram me pose problème et fait "shutdowner" mon p'tit macbook  (ce que je n'espère pas du tout)


----------



## sebdag (31 Août 2006)

j'ai ouvert ce post pour info....

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=149428


----------



## alex42 (31 Août 2006)

disfortune a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai le meme probleme!!
> Suffit que je quitte la mise en veille et puf, il s'éteint!!
> et apres plus moyen de redemarrer normalement, je dois rester appuyer 5sec sur le bouton on et attendre qu'il me fasse un horrible 'biiiiiip" ppour que ca démarre sans problèmes....



Tu as eu ce problème avant d'installer ta ram ?


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Août 2006)

vu sur macgé (accueil) :

De lextinction inopinée
Posté Mercredi à 15:24 par Vincent Absous

Le problème est connu, nous en avons déjà parlé (nos forums y ont consacré certaines discussions ; un site, MacBookRandomShutDown.com, vient douvrir ses portes) et notre MacBook en a été lui-même victime. Sans crier gare parfois, le successeur de liBook séteint. Impossible de définir une régularité : il ny en pas. Si le phénomène se produit dans des conditions normales dutilisation, ces conditions peuvent être différentes dun utilisateur à un autre. Certains expliquent que lordinateur séteint après que le MagSafe a été retiré du connecteur, dautres que la jauge de la batterie a chuté et signalé des centaines dheures de recharges. Dans notre cas, le MacBook séteignait, un point cest tout. Apple procède évidemment à la réparation. Daprès un technicien Apple, cest un "simple" problème disolation électrique au niveau du clavier, cela se "répare" en mettant un scotch disolation. Ce défaut ne concernerait que la première série de MacBook produits


----------



## loranbilly (31 Août 2006)

Pour faire suite au problème d'extinction subite des MacBook, le SAV où je l'ai déposé propose d'office le changement de la carte mère...dans la limite des stocks disponibles en ce moment : ARRRRRGH! il faut donc s'armer de patience.
D'autres petits pépins sont apparus comme le ventilo qui tourne comme un sèche cheuveux et la loupiote verte du bouton verr-num qui clignote faiblement alors qu'elle n'est pas en activité; un peu comme un court-circuit bizarre.
ça laisse un goût amer sur la qualité de fabrication globale quand on regroupe toutes les petites merdes cumulées (jaunissement de la coque et décollement des plastiques près du Magsafe).
J'attends l'APPLE EXPO pour remplacer mon MacBook par un MacBookPro ou je me reprend un iBook d'occas qui tourne parfaitement comme une (vieille) horloge!
Je suis actuellement sur un PC de dépannage sous Windows XP : y'a pas photo, malgré ces tracasseries agaçantes, l'interface OSX et les MAC c'est un monde merveilleux tout de même !


----------



## xao85 (31 Août 2006)

Bon courage &#224; ceux qui sont dans ce probl&#232;me... Mais &#231;a en vaut la chandelle, mon macbook tourne comme une horloge! Enfin ya eu un ptit bug hier en regardant un dvd!!!


----------



## Dr_cube (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai téléphoné à Apple avant hier, et je ne suis vraiment pas satisfait de leur accueil.. 
Le technicien a refusé de reconnaître que l'extinction inopinée est un problème récurrent sur les MacBook.. Il a fait comme s'il n'avait jamais été appelé pour ce problème. 
Au lieu de me conseiller un SAV proche de chez moi, il a voulu me faire payer 49 euros pour son aide (je l'ai appelé 91 jours après mon achat !). Sachant très bien que le problème n'était pas d'ordre logiciel (puisque j'ai déjà tout essayé de ce côté là), il m'a conduit sur une page d'aide d'Apple : 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303596-fr

Oui oui, il m'a conduit sur cette page, dans laquelle on nous explique "où trouver le bouton d'alimentation", et "comment appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation". 
J'ai retenu un rictus nerveux, et je lui ai gentillement dit que je chercherai moi même l'adresse d'un SAV Apple proche de chez moi.


----------



## xao85 (1 Septembre 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléphoné à Apple avant hier, et je ne suis vraiment pas satisfait de leur accueil..
> Le technicien a refusé de reconnaître que l'extinction inopinée est un problème récurrent sur les MacBook.. Il a fait comme s'il n'avait jamais été appelé pour ce problème.
> Au lieu de me conseiller un SAV proche de chez moi, il a voulu me faire payer 49 euros pour son aide (je l'ai appelé 91 jours après mon achat !). Sachant très bien que le problème n'était pas d'ordre logiciel (puisque j'ai déjà tout essayé de ce côté là), il m'a conduit sur une page d'aide d'Apple :
> 
> ...



Moi aussi au début le premier mec que j'ai eu m'avait dit que ce n'était pas un problème courant... puis quand j'ai eu les techniciens ils mont dit qu'effectivement ils avaient de nombreux cas... 
Par contre ton macbook est sous garentit, je comprends pas qu'il te le prenne pas en réparation...


----------



## Tootie (1 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait qu'il y est un problème au niveau des macbook. En effet il y a des retours en ce moment comme quoi il s'éteigne de manière aléatoire. Pour le moment on arrive pas a trouver les points de comparaison. :
> 
> J'ai mon Macbook depuis le 18 juin et j'ai eu effectivement différents PB: soit il s'éteint tout seul, soit il ne veut pas se réveiller, soit il ne veut pas s'éteindre. J'ai trouvé des explications différentes aussi (évidemment)
> - j'avais mal calibré les économiseurs, le HD s'éteignant avant l'écran (ou qqchose de ce genre)
> ...


----------



## xao85 (2 Septembre 2006)

Tootie a dit:


> Tarul a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tootie (3 Septembre 2006)

Pour le faite qu'il chauffe trop, as-tu fais la mise à jour du firmwire?[/QUOTE]

Question idiote je suppose mais dois-je déjà faire des maj avec un ordi qui a moins de 2 mois ? j'ai actuelllement ce système-ci : 	Mac OS X 10.4.7 (8J2135a)
Comment voir si je dois faire une maj du firmwire ou pas ?


----------



## Frodon (3 Septembre 2006)

Tootie a dit:


> Question idiote je suppose mais dois-je déjà faire des maj avec un ordi qui a moins de 2 mois ? j'ai actuelllement ce système-ci : 	Mac OS X 10.4.7 (8J2135a)
> Comment voir si je dois faire une maj du firmwire ou pas ?



Le firmware est un logiciel qui est installé dans une puce de la machine, puce qui est utilisé pour une fonction bien précise. Il n'a donc rien à voir avec la version de MacOS X que tu peux avoir.

Le firmware de la puce qui guère les ventilateurs entre autres, c'est à dire le firmware SMC, a été mise à jour récemment. Pour vérifier si tu l'as ou pas installer, lancer "Mise à jour de logiciel" et vois s'il te le propose.

PS: Il faut l'installer ordinateur brancher sur le secteur, et ne surtout pas interrompre la mise à jour.


----------



## Tootie (3 Septembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Le firmware est un logiciel qui est installé dans une puce de la machine, puce qui est utilisé pour une fonction bien précise. Il n'a donc rien à voir avec la version de MacOS X que tu peux avoir.
> 
> Le firmware de la puce qui guère les ventilateurs entre autres, c'est à dire le firmware SMC, a été mise à jour récemment. Pour vérifier si tu l'as ou pas installer, lancer "Mise à jour de logiciel" et vois s'il te le propose.
> 
> PS: Il faut l'installer ordinateur brancher sur le secteur, et ne surtout pas interrompre la mise à jour.



OK il me le proposait, donc je l'ai fait, je vais voir ce que ça donne. Merci


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Concernat le problème du MB qui s'éteint tout seul un ingénieur allemand aurait trouvé d'où venait le problème:

Article Anglais

Il s'agirait d'un problème de conception ...


----------



## xao85 (4 Septembre 2006)

Et ce problème est résolu j'espère...?
J'ai pas envie de renvoyez mon macbook d'ici un mois....


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

Et la question est est ce que moi aussi je l'ai mais ca ne pose pas de problème ou bien tout est ok dans ma machine ???


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Et ce problème est résolu j'espère...?
> J'ai pas envie de renvoyez mon macbook d'ici un mois....



Ils auraient cerné le problème, reste plus qu'à le résoudre


----------



## dacasine (4 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Concernat le problème du MB qui s'éteint tout seul un ingénieur allemand aurait trouvé d'où venait le problème:
> 
> Article Anglais
> 
> Il s'agirait d'un problème de conception ...



Je viens d'avoir mon premier MRSE (macbook random shutdown error, la terminologie de Apple apparemment) et j'espère que la manip' que cet allemand a faite sera vite adoptée par Apple... Son explication semble correcte surtout qu'il a observé les dommages qui sont à la base de l'erreur. 

La question, c'est que si Apple ne veut pas battre le rappel, peut-on aller chez un technicien certifié et lui demander de faire cette manip' lui-même pour éviter que la garantie ne saute ?

J'en ai marre des retours Apple. Que ce soit macbook, iMac, batterie de iBook, ipod, ... La moindre chose à faire sera d'arrêter de jouer à l'arrogante dans des vidéos expliquant la stabilité de l'ordi alors que Apple sait que ce problème concerne passablement de gens...


----------



## dacasine (4 Septembre 2006)

On peut aussi imaginer qu'une sympathique Class Action aux USA avec 5'000 utilisateurs m&#233;contents aura raison de la lenteur de Apple &#224; corriger ce probl&#232;me. 

[HS pr&#233;ventif]
Que les MacAddicts ne viennent pas dire que c'est comme &#231;a qu'on va couler Apple etc... Apple coule aussi les entreprises qui utilisent son mat&#233;riel qui s'&#233;teind brusquement. Et si un ing&#233; allemand sans aucune formation technique &#224; Apple trouve le probl&#232;me et la solution en une journ&#233;e, c'est dire &#244; combien Apple se f**t de notre gu****.
[/HS pr&#233;ventif]


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Il y aurait une erreur de conception, celle décrite par l'ingénieur allemand.

Maintenant qu'elle va être la réaction de Apple ... ?

Le succès du Macbook est tel, que les retombées de cette erreur peuvent être importantes.
Si Apple la juge suffisamment importante pour son image , ils vont bouger...sinon ... il faudra se battre pour faire reconnaître l'erreur de conception...

Il serait intéressant de savoir si les derniers Macbook reçu , ont se problème. .. si ce n'est plus la cas, c'est que Apple connaît le problème ...


----------



## Tarul (4 Septembre 2006)

dacasine a dit:


> On peut aussi imaginer qu'une sympathique Class Action aux USA avec 5'000 utilisateurs mécontents aura raison de la lenteur de Apple à corriger ce problème.
> 
> [HS préventif]
> Que les MacAddicts ne viennent pas dire que c'est comme ça qu'on va couler Apple etc... Apple coule aussi les entreprises qui utilisent son matériel qui s'éteind brusquement. Et si un ingé allemand sans aucune formation technique à Apple trouve le problème et la solution en une journée, c'est dire ô combien Apple se f**t de notre gu****.
> [/HS préventif]


*Je n'ai pas de macbook, mais pour avoir eut des problèmes avec un portable, je sais que c'est trés em... J'ai aussi hate que les class action soient transposées dans le droit français et européen. Cela permettrait d'éviter pas mal d'abus envers les consommateurs. Je ne sais pas si c'est localisé en france. Mais les SAV des contructeurs sont loin d'être bons ou accueillant.*


La mouette a dit:


> Il y aurait une erreur de conception, celle décrite par l'ingénieur allemand.
> 
> Maintenant qu'elle va être la réaction de Apple ... ?
> 
> ...


*j'ai un oncle qui a un macbook depuis juillet. Il semblerait que tout fonctionne bien pour lui, mais j'en serais plus au moment de l'apple expo. Je souhaite pour les macbook user que ce problème soit réglé rapidement par apple. C'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir profiter pleinement d'un portable. surtout si c'est l'outil de travail...*


----------



## [eMily.] (4 Septembre 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:


> J'ai téléphoné à Apple avant hier, et je ne suis vraiment pas satisfait de leur accueil..
> *Le technicien a refusé de reconnaître que l'extinction inopinée est un problème récurrent sur les MacBook.. Il a fait comme s'il n'avait jamais été appelé pour ce problème.*


 
Moi pareillement. Même si je lui ai dit qu'on en parlait beaucoup dans les forums.  



Mon macbook est en réparation. J'ai bien hâte de voir quelles sont les modifications qu'ils vont lui faire.


Et il sont mieux d'en prendre soin de mon bébé.
Que je le retrouve pas plein de _scratch_, sinon gare à eux.


----------



## jlacroix (4 Septembre 2006)

Ben pour moi, il n'avait pas l'air étonné...

M'a dit : "si ça recommence, repassez un coup de téléphone et on ouvrira un dossier pour la réparation"...


----------



## loranbilly (4 Septembre 2006)

De retour du SAV pour le Shutdown aléatoire, rien n'a été modifié sur le MB car d'après eux le pb n'a rien à voir avec la carte mère : plusieurs changements sur d'autres SAV n'ont pas résolu le problème!!!
J'ai donc un MacBook irréparable pour le moment car APPLE n'a pas clairement finalisé les modalités pour résoudre cet incident pourtant bien identifié!
Il faudrait à priori attendre une mise à jour logicielle qui règlerait cette merde...
Il faut donc garder son calme ...
Quelqu'un aurait le mail perso de Steve Jobs??? il pourrait peut-être débloquer la situation s'il était informé de ce qui se passe dans sa boite!


----------



## [eMily.] (4 Septembre 2006)

loranbilly a dit:


> J'ai donc un MacBook irréparable pour le moment car APPLE n'a pas clairement finalisé les modalités pour résoudre cet incident pourtant bien identifié!


 
Frustrant. 
Je suis en train de regretter mon passage au mac.


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Septembre 2006)

pourquoi ce changement de ligne de conduite de leur part ? jusqu'ici, apparemment ils ont changé les cartes mères pour les possesseurs de macbook ayant ce problème .....
par exemple Xao , ou bien d'autres qui depuis n'ont plus ce souci  
bizarre bizarre.....ou alors ils sont en rupture de stock de carte mère....ou ça leur coûte trop cher ...
j'ai lu (je ne sais plus ou) que le problème viendrait d'un défaut d'isolation d'un fil qui rentre en contact avec un autre et qui crée un court circuit...:mouais: et qu'il suffisait en sav d'isoler ce fil.
la suite et résolution de ce problème pour bientôt j'espère ...pour ceux qui ont ce problème et ceux qui comme moi ont peur de le voir arriver....:rose:


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

S'ils ont résolu le problème, ils ne vont plus changer de carte mère s'il suffit d'isoler un câble.
Ils attendent peut-être le protocole de réparation, pour continuer les réparations...
Sans compter l'éventuel dilemme : Rappelle massif ( mauvaise pub, il y a les batteries) ou réparation au cas par cas...


----------



## Quicky666 (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

Je suis un utilisateur mac depuis peu de temps, j'ai reçu mon macbook le 6 juin 2006 commandé sur l'applestore. Je n'ai eu aucun problème sérieux depuis que je l'ai eu mais ce matin j'ai eu la désagréable surprise d'avoir le même problème que certaines personnes. C'est à dire qu'il ne veut plus s'allumer, dès que j'appuie sur le bouton il démarre et dans la seconde qui suis hop il s'étteint. Le plus longtemps qu'il est resté allumer j'ai pu avoir le logo de la pomme avec la barre de chargement mais ils s'est etteint aussitôt. j'aimerai savoir ce que je dois faire exactement le reformater ou effectuer la remise a zéro du truc qui sert à démarrer (désolé je ne me rappelle plus du nom qui est indiqué dans les premières pages...:rose Est ce que je dois appeller le service d'après vente d'applestore? Si oui où est ce que je peut trouver leur numéro? Mais comme ils n'ont rien fait sur le macbook de loranbilly cela ne me donne guère la motivation de leur envoyer mon macbook pour rien... Et pour terminer comment cela se passe avec le service après vente? 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
@+


----------



## jlacroix (5 Septembre 2006)

Le mieux, pour l'instant, c'est de démarrer en gardant le doigt sur le bouton "power".
J'usqu'au bruit...  
En principe il devrait redémarrer... 

Jusqu'au rappel des MacBook...:mouais:


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

Quicky666 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis un utilisateur mac depuis peu de temps, j'ai reçu mon macbook le 6 juin 2006 commandé sur l'applestore. Je n'ai eu aucun problème sérieux depuis que je l'ai eu mais ce matin j'ai eu la désagréable surprise d'avoir le même problème que certaines personnes. C'est à dire qu'il ne veut plus s'allumer, dès que j'appuie sur le bouton il démarre et dans la seconde qui suis hop il s'étteint. Le plus longtemps qu'il est resté allumer j'ai pu avoir le logo de la pomme avec la barre de chargement mais ils s'est etteint aussitôt. j'aimerai savoir ce que je dois faire exactement le reformater ou effectuer la remise a zéro du truc qui sert à démarrer (désolé je ne me rappelle plus du nom qui est indiqué dans les premières pages...:rose Est ce que je dois appeller le service d'après vente d'applestore? Si oui où est ce que je peut trouver leur numéro? Mais comme ils n'ont rien fait sur le macbook de loranbilly cela ne me donne guère la motivation de leur envoyer mon macbook pour rien... Et pour terminer comment cela se passe avec le service après vente?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
> @+



Oui appelle le sevice après vente, tu souffres du même problème qu moi! Ils vont t'envoyer une personne qui va récupérer ton ordi et l'emballer dans un joli carton tt matelasser! Puis après réparation le monsieur te le ramène!


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

[eMily.];3951651 a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareillement. Même si je lui ai dit qu'on en parlait beaucoup dans les forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes moi je n'ai AUCUNE rayure de plus sur mon macbook après réparation!


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

Je voudrai signaler à tout le monde que moi après changement de carte mère (comme je l'ai déjà dit!) il n'y a plus de problème du tout. Par contre il est fortement possible qu'il est trouvé la vrai cause qui est du à ces extinctions et qu'il y est un rappel massif de machines. 
Attendons la réaction d'apple!


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> pourquoi ce changement de ligne de conduite de leur part ? jusqu'ici, apparemment ils ont changé les cartes mères pour les possesseurs de macbook ayant ce problème .....
> par exemple Xao , ou bien d'autres qui depuis n'ont plus ce souci
> bizarre bizarre.....ou alors ils sont en rupture de stock de carte mère....ou ça leur coûte trop cher ...
> j'ai lu (je ne sais plus ou) que le problème viendrait d'un défaut d'isolation d'un fil qui rentre en contact avec un autre et qui crée un court circuit...:mouais: et qu'il suffisait en sav d'isoler ce fil.
> la suite et résolution de ce problème pour bientôt j'espère ...pour ceux qui ont ce problème et ceux qui comme moi ont peur de le voir arriver....:rose:



Vu que le problème ne s'est déclenché qu'un moi après mon achat je me méfie encore... Mais c'est vrai que depuis 3 semaines rien à dire, ma machine marche niquel:love:


----------



## alex42 (6 Septembre 2006)

De retour de l'Apple Store d'Osaka, il s'agirait de ma Ram achetée sur MacWay qui fait éteindre mon MacBook quand il est en veille, ou plus exactement, ne le fait pas se réveiller...
J'ai expliqué mon cas en détails sur les posts dédiés aux mémoires des portables Intel.


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2006)

500e post au fait  Je rentre dans les vieux de macG


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

alex42 a dit:


> De retour de l'Apple Store d'Osaka, il s'agirait de ma Ram achetée sur MacWay qui fait éteindre mon MacBook quand il est en veille, ou plus exactement, ne le fait pas se réveiller...
> J'ai expliqué mon cas en détails sur les posts dédiés aux mémoires des portables Intel.


 
Moi je pense que c'est comme le physicien allemand l'a dit ce n'est pas le problème de la ram mais de la conception de l'ordi ! Tu trouveras le lien quelque part je ne sais plus ou sur le forum !



xao85 a dit:


> 500e post au fait  Je rentre dans les vieux de macG


 
Bienvenue vieux


----------



## ebensatis (7 Septembre 2006)

Aarg, touché à mon tour.
J'ai acheté mon macbook le lendemain de sa sortie et je n'avait alors rencontré au cun problème.
Vers le debut de la semaine, j'ai eu 2 extinction innopinée et soudaine a des jours différent. Je me suis pas affolé.
Puis hier soir, 5 extinction brutales et encore une ce matin.


----------



## jefrey (7 Septembre 2006)

ici


----------



## MiMac (7 Septembre 2006)

jefrey a dit:


> ici



Est-ce que quelqu'un les a appelé depuis la note d'Apple sur le site? Si oui, quelle est la réponse d'Apple au problème?

MiMac (qui attend un peu pour envoyer le sien).


----------



## ebensatis (7 Septembre 2006)

je les ai appelé et la note pour le moment ne semble s'appliqué qu'au US car chez nous c pas pris en compte (ha ! ouais tient ! j'ai eu un cas comme ca quy m'a dit). Le type m'a dit que j'était hors des 90 jours de support tel et donc qu'il pouvait pas faire les test et donc qu'il pouvait pas me passer au technicien supérieur (super) il a commencé a me vendre sa salade extension de garantie avec support blalblablabla - j'ai dit desole, mais suis sous garantie 1 an mais blocage sur les test ... j'ai fini par dir que je pouvait tres bien faire les test moi même si il me disait quoi faire et que je rappelerait pour qu'il me passe au service supérieur ... il m'a alors dit les test a faire .  hahahahahahahhahahahahah  reparations des autorisations et verif du disque (resuper) + celle que j'avait deja faite avec la batterie reset PRAM et tout.

Donc si vous les appelez et qu'il sorte leur baratin dite que vous faite les test et que vous rappelez ensuite ... perso j'ai pas eu le temps encore je les rappelerait plus tard

... a suivre


----------



## benko (8 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est ca s'est passé hier. Moi aussi ça me l'a fait... 5 fois
Ce matin, plus possible de démarrer ma machine... 
J'ai fait un appui long et là ça a marché...


Mon problème : j'ai besoin de ma machine pour travailler. Si Apple me l'immobilise 3 semaines pour réparations douteuses, vont-ils me pretter une machine ?


----------



## xao85 (8 Septembre 2006)

benko a dit:


> Ca y est ca s'est passé hier. Moi aussi ça me l'a fait... 5 fois
> Ce matin, plus possible de démarrer ma machine...
> J'ai fait un appui long et là ça a marché...
> 
> ...



Demande leur avant de l'envoyer si ils sont plus en rupture de stock de carte mères.


----------



## Majintode (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je viens grossir le rang des utilisateurs de MacBook ayant des interruptions involontaires de fonctionnement... Du jour au lendemain, hop, extinction 1 fois, 2 fois, 3 fois, ..., 8 fois en une matinée. Tests en tous genres (reboot SMC, hardware test, etc.), pas trop d'amélioration. Et dire que c'est ma machine de travail...
Etant donné que je connais des gens inside the apple et que je serai présent sur un de leur stand la semaine prochaine, je vais tacher d'en savoir un peu plus sur ce problème ultra embêtant (j'adore quand je me force à rester poli...  ).
Je vous tiens au jus !


----------



## gibet_b (8 Septembre 2006)

Ce qui serait bien, c'est de savoir si les macbooks livrés à partir de maintenant présentent encore ce problème... Car je devrais en commander un dans les deux semaines à venir, et si je pouvais être rassuré, ce serait bien  J'aurai tendance à penser que non, car je ne vois pas bien où serait l'intérêt d'Apple de continuer à livrer des machines présentant ce défaut, alors qu'ils en connaissent la cause (à moins que ce soit un mensonge).

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Pensez-vous que le fait que le défaut du MacBook soit reconnu veut dire que le problème va disparaître des modèles qui vont être fabriqué à partir de maintenant ? 

Si je vais à l'AE, j'essaierai de demander aux gars d'Apple, et si le problème n'est toujours pas reconnu en france : pourquoi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Septembre 2006)

et bien moi il est de la semaine 33 et pour l'instant je n'ai pas de problème......et j'espère ne pas en avoir


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Septembre 2006)

Le problème vient d'être officiellement reconnu par Apple, faut appeler le sav pour changement de pièces.


----------



## gandalfkiller (8 Septembre 2006)

sur certain  forum  certain  reagisse aux problémes du  macbok  et avance la théorie suivant : D'apple les rev A tu  n'achetera pas " 

Hum, ca fait 3 gros problémes officiels médiatisé pour le macbook en  4 mois d'existence.

Mais c'est déjà  trés bien qu'ils en  prennent conscience......


----------



## gibet_b (8 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> D'apple les rev A tu  n'achetera pas



Ben j'ai un iMac CD revA et il n'y a eu aucun problème sur ces machines (pour l'instant en tout cas). 

Et puis les problème de cette théorie, c'est quand on a besoin d'un portable avant trois ou quatre mois...


----------



## misanthrope (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, article de Clubic confirmant la prise en charge par Apple de ce problème :
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-38300-macbook-extinction-aleatoire.html


----------



## loranbilly (8 Septembre 2006)

Les Shutdowns, pour ma part interviennent surtout lorsque j'ouvre à nouveau l'écran du MacBook après une veille relativement longue; c'est à dire qu'il est froid et qu'il ne tourne pas; et là le ventilo s'emballe doucement puis il plante! impossible de le redémarrer à moins d'attendre 30 secondes environ...La panne est très aléatoire puisqu'il peut tourner 2 à 3 jours sans planter...puis ça recommence!
Bref aucune fiabilité et surtout impossibilité de maitriser le moment où ça arrive car c'est complètement aléatoire d'où le problème de diagnostic du SAV qui m'a refusé une première intervention.
Je déposerai à nouveau le MacBook dès lundi et je refuserai quoiqu'il arrive de le récupérer tant qu'il ne fonctionnera pas parfaitement...
Y a t il moyen de faire une intervention publique pendant l'APPLE Store ??? Ce serait cool de rencontrer des pontes de chez Apple pour leur poser des questions...et comprendre l'origine réelle de cette panne qui n'a toujours pas été explicitement formulée!
Sincèrement je commence à perdre patience...


----------



## ebensatis (9 Septembre 2006)

Deuxieme appel a l'apple care cocernant mon pb d'extinction.
Un appel tr&#232;s long mais finalement fructueux.
J'ai commenc&#233; par ravoir un monsieur a qui j'ai expliqu&#233; le probleme et dit qu'il etait desormais officielement reconnu par apple. Mais il n'avait pas trop l'air au courant.
Il a donc du prendre des renseignement ... pui m'a finalement propos&#233; l'envoi a un centre agr&#233;er
Mais la pb car il n'y en a pas dans mon d&#233;partement. Je l'ai donc questionn&#233; sur un proc&#233;dure de r&#233;cu^&#233;^ration direct de mon potable pour apple. Comme il ne savait pas bien il a ete se rensign&#233; ce qui a pris bcq de temps (au moins, il &#233;tait de bonne volont&#233
J'ai fin par avoir une dame qui d emani&#232;re tr&#232;s asur&#233;e m'a indiqu&#233; que ce probl&#232;me etait d&#233;sormais reconnu qu'apple allait prendr een charge ma machine, effctuerait un changement de carte m&#232;re et m'envoyait un carton (elle a laiss&#233;e entendre que ma machine entrait dans une plage de num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de machine potentiellement victime de ce pb)

Elle m'a indiqu&#233; les d&#233;marche suivre :
emball&#233; la machine sans les cables (dans boite fournie), retirer l'autorization de l'ordinateur sur le musique store (pour une raison que j'ignore) et bien sur sauvegarder le contenu de mon ordi meme si a priori le DD restera intouch&#233;.

enfin, elle m'ademand&#233; le nom et mdp de mon compte utilisateur (je lui ai propos&#233; d'en crer un vierge d&#233;di&#233; &#224; leur usage)

Les delais qu'elle m'a annonc&#233; sont les suivants : reception de la boite sans doute mardi (nous somme samedi) et retour de la machine r&#233;par&#233; sous un d&#233;lais de 8 a 10 jours apr&#232;s sa r&#233;cup&#233;ration par le transporteur.

En conclusion, m&#234;me si le pb est reconnu, l'info n'est pas encore bien diffus&#233; a l'ensemble des teleop&#233;rateur. Si vous voulez vous &#233;pargner une facture t&#233;l&#233;phonique trop sal&#233;e, peut etre vaut t'il mieux attendre qq jours que la chose ai fait son chemin.


----------



## laf (9 Septembre 2006)

Aller, plus que 6 mois et ce MB sera au point, je pourrai en acheter un


----------



## sandrine91 (9 Septembre 2006)

ebensatis a dit:


> Deuxieme appel a l'apple care cocernant mon pb d'extinction.
> Un appel très long mais finalement fructueux.
> J'ai commencé par ravoir un monsieur a qui j'ai expliqué le probleme et dit qu'il etait desormais officielement reconnu par apple. Mais il n'avait pas trop l'air au courant.
> Il a donc du prendre des renseignement ... pui m'a finalement proposé l'envoi a un centre agréer
> ...



de quelle semaine de fabrication est ton MacBook ??
j'espère que ceux fabriqués dernièrement n'ont plus ce problème......


----------



## ebensatis (9 Septembre 2006)

j'ai acheté le mien le lendemain de l'annonce


----------



## gandalfkiller (10 Septembre 2006)

petite question les coup de fil  à  la hotline c'est gratuit ?


----------



## loranbilly (10 Septembre 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:


> petite question les coup de fil  à  la hotline c'est gratuit ?



C'est de l'ironie ???


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2006)

loranbilly a dit:


> C'est de l'ironie ???



De l'humour belge


----------



## victor64 (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème: MacBook qui s'éteint subitement pendant le travail puis qui s'éteint 5 secondes après l'avoir rallumé. J'ai fait la manip ctrl+ alt + P + R. Le Mac s'allume correctement mais 10 minutes après ça recommence donc direction la réparation. J'attend de connaître le diagnostic. Je vous tiens au courant.

Autres problèmes: bandes de couleurs verticales sur toute la largeur de l'acran lorsque je le démarre et la batterie dont les performances sont plus que douteuses après 3 mois d'utilisation.

Utilisateur de Mac depuis 23 ans je commence à m'inquiéter à propos de la qualité des produits Apple. J'espère que le succès grandissant ne nuira pas à la qualité.


----------



## oryx (10 Septembre 2006)

je rencontre le meme probleme depuis hier... as tu trouvé la solution??? merci


xao85 a dit:


> Voilà plus d'un mois que j'ai mon macbook et voilà un premier problème réel.
> Tout à lh'aure jarrive vers mon macbook en veille, je touche le track pad pr lallumer... Et là il sallume 2 secondes puis se coupe jessaye par 5 ou 6 fois de le rallumer... (on sentait quil démarait mais se coupe idem 2secondes après que j'ai appuyer sur la touche démarer) il réussi vers la 6e fois pui se recoupe qq mn plus tard.
> Enfin jai réussi à lallumer 2 fois mais se coupe inopinément au bout dun certain temps...
> Voilà mes questions:
> ...


----------



## Tarul (11 Septembre 2006)

oryx a dit:


> je rencontre le meme probleme depuis hier... as tu trouvé la solution??? merci



si c'est le problème d'arrêt inopiné des mb, tu peux appeler le sav d'apple pour réparation.


----------



## oryx (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
peux tu m'indiquer le n° du sav en france merci


Tarul a dit:


> si c'est le problème d'arrêt inopiné des mb, tu peux appeler le sav d'apple pour réparation.


----------



## victor64 (11 Septembre 2006)

0825 888 024
Acc&#232;s direct au SAV: tape 3 et encore 3. Ca te redirige directement vers le standard d&#233;di&#233; aux MacBook. Ils te demandent le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ta machine. Bon courage.


----------



## jeck (11 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Voilà plus d'un mois que j'ai mon macbook et voilà un premier problème réel.
> Tout à lh'aure jarrive vers mon macbook en veille, je touche le track pad pr lallumer... Et là il sallume 2 secondes puis se coupe jessaye par 5 ou 6 fois de le rallumer... (on sentait quil démarait mais se coupe idem 2secondes après que j'ai appuyer sur la touche démarer) il réussi vers la 6e fois pui se recoupe qq mn plus tard.
> Enfin jai réussi à lallumer 2 fois mais se coupe inopinément au bout dun certain temps...
> Voilà mes questions:
> ...



même chose avec le macbook du fiston.
tout de suite il a eu ce problème d extinctions inopinées.
la carte mère a été changée et rebelotte après trois jours de bons services...
alors je venais aux nouvelles sur votre forum mais je vois que.....
du coup j'ai trouvé ça sur macbidoouille, si cela peut vous éclairer.
amicalement

* Le problème d'extinction des MacBook reconnu http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=185862&view=getnewpost *

 Apple dans une note toujours aussi brève dès qu'un problème est grave, invite les personnes ayant un problème d'extinction inopinée de leur MacBook, à prendre contact avec Apple Care.
http://docs.info.apple.com..artnum=304308
Cette reconnaissance du problème sous entend chez Apple que sa cause a été isolée et qu'un remède a été trouvé


----------



## gibet_b (11 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'espère que le macbook que je vais recevoir cette semaine ne présentera pas le défaut (ce serait gonflé, alors que le problème a été reconnu en début de semaine).

Mais sinon, ce serait intéressant de savoir si ce problème touche uniquement des personnes qui utilisent beaucoup leur ordinateur... Et inversement si cela touche des personnes utilisant peu leur ordinateur... Pour savoir si toutes les machines sont potentiellement touchés par ce problème.

Donc avis à vous, malheureux possesseurs de macbook RSD


----------



## gibet_b (11 Septembre 2006)

Y a quelqu'un qui sait &#224; combien de semaines on est l&#224; ?


----------



## jefrey (11 Septembre 2006)

semaine 36 si je ne m'abuse...


----------



## gibet_b (11 Septembre 2006)

jefrey a dit:


> semaine 36 si je ne m'abuse...



Il me semblait que c'était un peu plus...


----------



## sandrine91 (11 Septembre 2006)

inquiétant......
semaine 17 ce sont les tous premiers.....et semaine 35 ce sont les derniers !
en résumé ils peuvent être tous touchés si je comprends bien ???


----------



## gibet_b (11 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> inquiétant......
> semaine 17 ce sont les tous premiers.....et semaine 35 ce sont les derniers !
> en résumé ils peuvent être tous touchés si je comprends bien ???



Vous êtes sûr que la dernière semaine c'est la 35 ???


----------



## [eMily.] (11 Septembre 2006)

Ils vont changer ma carte m&#232;re semble-t-il ...

Retour de ma machine d'ici 48 &#224; 72 heures


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Vous êtes sûr que la dernière semaine c'est la 35 ???



on doit être à la semaine 37 de fabrication.....


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2006)

Ca serait quand même surprenant que les derniers macbook soient touchés...  en tout cas leur réparation à l'air de tenir le coup...


----------



## gibet_b (12 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca serait quand même surprenant que les derniers macbook soient touchés...  en tout cas leur réparation à l'air de tenir le coup...



Oui, je serais tout de même très étonné que les macbooks livrés depuis la reconnaissance du problème soit touché. Car Apple attend souvent très longtemps pour reconnaître un problème, au moins qu'ils aient trouvé une solution. Et je ne vois pas quel serait leur intérêt de continuer à livrer des macbooks qui devront retourner au SAV, ce qui leur coûte de l'argent et diminue leur marge de manière significative à mon avis.


----------



## vulcaïn (12 Septembre 2006)

j'ai un macbook pro depuis 1 mois et il s'est éteint 2 fois sans raison...


----------



## jogand (12 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Excusez moi d'office de remettre sur le tapis un sujet déjà très abordé sur les forums.
J'ai un MacBook blanc superdrive, tout d'origine depuis 4 jours.
Il s'est éteind 2 fois ce matin inopinément, lors d'un démarage à froid (adapateur secteur branché, batterie chargée) environ au bout de 2 minutes, surfant avec safari.
Depuis, plus de problème.
Ma question est la suivante : est ce que les mêmes conditions sont déjà arrivées, et est ce que ça s'empire ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## jefrey (12 Septembre 2006)

Pour Macinside
Je ne comprends pas en quoi l'information de Thinksecret qui est reprise dans diff&#233;rents forums sur le net &#224; travers le monde et sans aucune censure est pour Macg&#233;n&#233;ration un probl&#234;me?!


edit : information sous NDA, c'est simple non ?


----------



## xao85 (12 Septembre 2006)

jogand a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Excusez moi d'office de remettre sur le tapis un sujet déjà très abordé sur les forums.
> J'ai un MacBook blanc superdrive, tout d'origine depuis 4 jours.
> ...



attends de voir si ça reproduit sinon t'es bon pour le renvoyer!


----------



## pbas400 (13 Septembre 2006)

pour la premiere fois ce soir, mon macbook s est eteind 2 fois sans raison en moins de 2H

et je viens de decouvrir ce post....on va voir si cela se reproduit...mais bon....wait and see.
j ai juste fais toutes les maj hier, lies à Itunes et QT .


----------



## martinette (14 Septembre 2006)

m&#234;me probl&#232;me que toi  et que tout le monde,xao85, &#231;a m'est arriv&#233; aujourd'hui. j'ai appuy&#233; sur p, r etcontrole et option, &#231;a a pas fait boing trois fois, &#231;a a juste sonn&#233; comme une alarme. l&#224; il remarche depuis30mns, mis j'ai peur (j'ai pas l'applecare et mes 90 jours sont d&#233;pass&#233;s). et si on fait l'hardware test, &#231;a efface tout ce qu'on a?
et je suis &#224; la R&#233;union, &#231;a va &#234;tre sympa pour le renvoyer! est ce qu'ils &#233;changent m&#234;me si &#231;a fait plus de 90 jours qu'on l'a et qu'on n'a pas souscrit d'applecare????
heeelp!
il jaunissait pas, je frimais sur skype aec ma isight, mon mec devait reconna&#238;tre que mac &#231;a d&#233;chire, et l&#224;!!! je vais m&#234;me pas lui dire!


----------



## pbas400 (14 Septembre 2006)

je pense qu il y a un lien entre batterie et secteur.
car hier cela m est arrivé en etant branché sur le secteur avec une batterie à 100%
et depuis je l utlise sur batterie et aucun probleme.
et depuis que j ai le macbook, je suis le plus souvent sur batterie.
wait and see


----------



## petburn (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.

j'ai mon macbook depuis le WE dernier.

avant hier, j'ai enlev&#233; la batterie pour l'utiliser chez moi, directement sur le secteur.

et j'ai eu droit &#224; 2 arret en moins de 2h. sans pr&#233;venir (je surfais sur le net)

j'ai remarqu&#233; qui'l y a un peu de jeux au niveau de la prise safe je sais plus quoi, (alimentation aiment&#233;e), en effet, en touchant un peu la prise, le bouton c'est &#233;tein, et comme il n'y a pas de batterie, le macbook s'est &#233;tein...

ca vous est arriv&#233; aussi ? ou alors vous avez eu des souscis ave la batterie de mise dans le macbook ?

depuis ces 2 soucis d'avant hier, pas d'autres arret. j'attend de voir.

si je me souvient bien, mon macbook est de semaine 26.


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

martinette a dit:


> même problème que toi  et que tout le monde,xao85, ça m'est arrivé aujourd'hui. j'ai appuyé sur p, r etcontrole et option, ça a pas fait boing trois fois, ça a juste sonné comme une alarme. là il remarche depuis30mns, mis j'ai peur (j'ai pas l'applecare et mes 90 jours sont dépassés). et si on fait l'hardware test, ça efface tout ce qu'on a?
> et je suis à la Réunion, ça va être sympa pour le renvoyer! est ce qu'ils échangent même si ça fait plus de 90 jours qu'on l'a et qu'on n'a pas souscrit d'applecare????
> heeelp!
> il jaunissait pas, je frimais sur skype aec ma isight, mon mec devait reconnaître que mac ça déchire, et là!!! je vais même pas lui dire!



tinquiètes le défauts de fabrication arrive aussi sur les PCs. Sinon t'en fait pas si tas pas apple care t'as au moins un an de garenti!


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

Les nouvelles personnes qui sont concernées par le problème peuvent-elles nous dire la date d'achat de leur macbook!


----------



## Majintode (14 Septembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> Je viens grossir le rang des utilisateurs de MacBook ayant des interruptions involontaires de fonctionnement... Du jour au lendemain, hop, extinction 1 fois, 2 fois, 3 fois, ..., 8 fois en une matin&#233;e. Tests en tous genres (reboot SMC, hardware test, etc.), pas trop d'am&#233;lioration. Et dire que c'est ma machine de travail...
> Etant donn&#233; que je connais des gens inside the apple et que je serai pr&#233;sent sur un de leur stand la semaine prochaine, je vais tacher d'en savoir un peu plus sur ce probl&#232;me ultra emb&#234;tant (j'adore quand je me force &#224; rester poli...  ).
> Je vous tiens au jus !



Bon, et bien je suis bon pour envoyer mon MacBook chez Alis Informatique. D&#233;lais : 5 jours minimum, mais il faudrait plus tabler sur 2 semaines, voire plus. 
Les cartes m&#232;re pour MacBook sont en rupture de stock, tellement il y a de RSS.
Lundi, lors de l'installation d'Apple Expo, j'ai pu discuter avec des revendeurs Apple. Outre le fait qu'ils m'aient un peu charrier parce que j'avais un "Mac de Barbie", ils m'ont  "confirm&#233;" (sans le dire tout haut, au cas o&#249; il y ait des micros cach&#233;s) qu'effectivement ils y avaient un tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux probl&#232;me sur les cartes m&#232;re de MacBook. Et que c'&#233;tait bien fait pour moi, je n'avais qu'&#224; ne pas prendre un Mac de Barbie (je pr&#233;cise que c'&#233;tait pour charrier, mais qu'ils avaient clairement une nette pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour le MBP).

Evidemment, faire un rappel de tous les MacBook seraient pour Apple une des pires choses qui pourraient leur arriver. Donc ils pr&#233;f&#232;rent laisser les clients se d&#233;brouiller...

Mon RSS (Random Shutdown Syndrome) est assez al&#233;atoire. Disons que lorsque le MB tourne, il tourne bien. Il faut juste ne pas l'&#233;teindre, ne pas le mettre en veille, etc.
Mais quand j'ai du RSS, il devient de plus en plus dur de le rallumer.
Le plus &#233;tonnant, c'est que je n'avais pas eu de RSS pendant plus d'un mois, puis hop! c'est venu d'un coup.

Les boules, ma machine de boulot...
Et aussi un peu la honte quand pendant une pr&#233;sentation je frime devant des clients, &#224; faire le k&#233;k&#233; avec mon Parallels ("et hop, je passe sous Windows, et hop, je reviens sur MacOS... la classe, hein?") et que BAM! shutdown. Et on red&#233;marre. Et &#231;a s'&#233;teint. Et on red&#233;marre. Et &#231;a s'&#233;teint. Et...


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Bon, et bien je suis bon pour envoyer mon MacBook chez Alis Informatique. Délais : 5 jours minimum, mais il faudrait plus tabler sur 2 semaines, voire plus.
> Les cartes mère pour MacBook sont en rupture de stock, tellement il y a de RSS.
> Lundi, lors de l'installation d'Apple Expo, j'ai pu discuter avec des revendeurs Apple. Outre le fait qu'ils m'aient un peu charrier parce que j'avais un "Mac de Barbie", ils m'ont  "confirmé" (sans le dire tout haut, au cas où il y ait des micros cachés) qu'effectivement ils y avaient un très sérieux problème sur les cartes mère de MacBook. Et que c'était bien fait pour moi, je n'avais qu'à ne pas prendre un Mac de Barbie (je précise que c'était pour charrier, mais qu'ils avaient clairement une nette préférence pour le MBP).
> 
> ...



Sont bien mignon les mecs d'apple mais tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de se payer un macbook pro!


----------



## laf (14 Septembre 2006)

Cet aveu des salariés d'Apple montre bien, n'en déplaise à certains, que ce MB n'est pas au point. C'est très probablement et sur le papier une excellente machine mais inachevée.

A acheter quand tous ces pb seront résolus.


----------



## martinette (14 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> tinquiètes le défauts de fabrication arrive aussi sur les PCs. Sinon t'en fait pas si tas pas apple care t'as au moins un an de garenti!



bon et tu penses qu'il vaut mieux le renvoyer alors? faut il passer par un apple center?
et sinon le mien je l'ai acheté en mai, il est arrivé le 30 mai, commandé le 18.


----------



## bertrand (14 Septembre 2006)

laf a dit:


> Cet aveu des salariés d'Apple montre bien, n'en déplaise à certains, que ce MB n'est pas au point. C'est très probablement et sur le papier une excellente machine mais inachevée.
> 
> A acheter quand tous ces pb seront résolus.



Mais t'es *FOU* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Faut *pas* dire ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Pas sur MACGÉ* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(_même si c'est vrai_ ...)
B.


----------



## tbr (14 Septembre 2006)

MacBook (basique, blanc) acheté le 08/08/2006
Plantage Shutdown depuis... disons  10 jours.

Je vais le faire "autopsier".


----------



## martinette (14 Septembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> MacBook (basique, blanc) acheté le 08/08/2006
> Plantage Shutdown depuis... disons  10 jours.
> 
> Je vais le faire "autopsier".



où quand comment? qqun est dans les dom et a ce pb???
Bertrand, ok il y a un gros problème, mais ne relançons pas cette pénible polémique et essyons de le résoudre (j'ai dejà lu un thread où tu te lachais de façon drôle mais parfois injuste sur le macbook. que t'a t-il fait?)


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

martinette a dit:


> bon et tu penses qu'il vaut mieux le renvoyer alors? faut il passer par un apple center?
> et sinon le mien je l'ai acheté en mai, il est arrivé le 30 mai, commandé le 18.




Oui renvoies le c'est la meilleur solution! Malgré qu'en ce moment tu risques de pas le voir avant un bout de temps... 
Pour ta date d'achat ça m'étonne pas trop que tu es été touché, j'ai acheté le mien presque à la même date!


----------



## xao85 (14 Septembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> MacBook (basique, blanc) acheté le 08/08/2006
> Plantage Shutdown depuis... disons  10 jours.
> 
> Je vais le faire "autopsier".



Début aout ça me parait énorme qu'ils n'avaient toujours pas résolu le problème à cette période... enfin j'espère que ceux qui sortent en ce moment sont sans ce problème!


----------



## pbas400 (14 Septembre 2006)

une piste...&#224; etudier (etes vous dans le meme cas de figure ? changement de batterie)

macbook depuis fin juin (enfin un Black apres un remplacement d un blanc mal fini)

et depuis moins de 2 semaines, j ai eu un echange de batterie avec le SAV APPLE (car l ancienne ne tenait pas vraiment la charge, environ 2H, depuis c est 3H avec WIFI on)

et depuis hier 4 extinctions sauvages.....
et en appelant le SAV aujourd hui
1/ enlever alimentation, et enlever batterie
2/ appuyer plus de 7 s...sur le bouton demarrage
3/ rebrancher l alimentation (sans remettre la batterie)

depuis  c est OK

tester sans la batterie, environ 24h.

ensuite , le prochain test sera de remettre la batterie, et de tester alim+ batterie,
si un probleme d extinction, le SAV me changera la batterie.

et si le probleme persistera avec la nouvelle batterie...on changera la carte m&#232;re.

wait and see.....tests en cours.....reponse de ma part...dans les prochains jours.


----------



## [eMily.] (15 Septembre 2006)

J'viens de recevoir le mien... Je le teste et vous en donne des nouvelles !


Juste une chose..... messemble un côté de mon trackpad a jauni..........


----------



## tbr (15 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Début aout ça me parait énorme qu'ils n'avaient toujours pas résolu le problème à cette période... enfin j'espère que ceux qui sortent en ce moment sont sans ce problème!



J'ai fait l'acquisition du MacBook - la version la plus basique à 1099 Euros TTC à la FNAC, ceci expliquant (peut-être ?) cela : vieux stocks donc machines non modifiées. Va savoir.

Sinon, pour répondre à la question du "Où, quand, comment ?", je dirai simplement ceci :
même chose que pour toutes les victimes de ce problème. Et, il suffit de lire ce thread depuis le début pour y retrouver à peu près tous les types de Randomly Shutdown "trucmuche" que j'ai subis.

Voili voilou. 


PS : malgré cela, je ne regrette absolument pas mon switch.


----------



## pbas400 (15 Septembre 2006)

le probleme persiste avec le macbook sur l alimentation seule .

maintenant je vais tester avec la batterie seule (je suis pas tres chaud et préssé de le renvoyer au SAV)

sinon j ai remarqué que cela arrive toujours dans les 5 mn maxi , apres avoir demarré le Mac.
une fois chaud....ca roule


----------



## zbab (15 Septembre 2006)

J'attends le mien (commandé le 13), et je viens juste de prendre connaissance de ce post. J'avoue que ça ne me rassure pas trop, et j'espère effectivement que les machines fabriquées en ce moment n'ont plus ce problème (ça serait quand-même le comble ! Et puis ça leur coûterait cher, à Apple !).
Je suis actuellement sur mon PowerBook 12" qui marche nickel, et je me demande si je ne vais finalement pas attendre d'avoir testé le MacBook avant de le vendre !

A suivre ...


----------



## pbas400 (15 Septembre 2006)

bon, meme avec seule la batterie , ca le fait :sleep:
mais je constate que c est toujours dans les 5/10 mn apres un premier demarrage.

bon si ca s aggrave pas...on fera avec    pas envie du SAV (j attend d avoir plus de soucis)


----------



## mickeyclub (16 Septembre 2006)

Et boum, le mien aussi, depuis trois jours. Exactement les m&#234;mes sympt&#244;mes que pour vous autres. Je l'ai achet&#233; mi-juin &#224; la Fnac (dsl aux puristes : d'habitude c'est l'Apple Store, mais &#224; ce moment l&#224; je pouvais pas attendre...).

Donc en ce qui me concerne, Macbook, iBook 14 et imac g5 : trois ordis, sur 5, qui seront pass&#233;s au SAV dans les 6 premiers mois. J'ai pas de chance, je sais bien que la plupart n'ont pas de soucis, mais quand m&#234;me : bravo Apple pour la qualit&#233; des produits depuis qq temps...

EDIT : et j'oubliais, un ipod mini parti lui aussi en r&#233;paration et d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; en mois d'un an et demi au final...


----------



## pbas400 (16 Septembre 2006)

ce qui est surprenant, c est que cela arrive apres plusieurs semaines (presque 3 mois apres l achat)
uniquement "à froid"  (encore ce matin au demarrage) et apres un 2 eme demarrage , c est OK

conclusion :  c est pas un probleme sur les capteurs de temperatures ?


----------



## pbas400 (16 Septembre 2006)

je me demande si c est pas lié à la mise à jour logiciel concernant les ventilos ?
car pour que cela arrive apres plusieurs semaines sans soucis et pour pas mal d entres nous.


----------



## Frodon (16 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> je me demande si c est pas lié à la mise à jour logiciel concernant les ventilos ?
> car pour que cela arrive apres plusieurs semaines sans soucis et pour pas mal d entres nous.



Essais un reset PRAM+PMU


----------



## pbas400 (16 Septembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Essais un reset PRAM+PMU



ok, c est la combinaison de quelles touches ?    (newbie on apple)
car si c est pour enlever batterie + alim et appuy&#233; 10 s sur le bouton de demarrage, c est deja fait.

si c est pour faire ALT + pomme + P + R......j ai pas encore fait...mais est ce li&#233; ?


----------



## Frodon (16 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> ok, c est la combinaison de quelles touches ?    (newbie on apple)
> car si c est pour enlever batterie + alim et appuy&#233; 10 s sur le bouton de demarrage, c est deja fait.
> 
> si c est pour faire ALT + pomme + P + R......j ai pas encore fait...mais est ce li&#233; ?



Ca ne coute rien d'essayer. Et de toute pour le savoir, il faut essayer 

Sinon, le RSS existait avant la mise &#224; jour, c'est &#224; dire que de nombreuses personnes l'ont eu avant. Donc je doute que la mise &#224; jour du firmware SMC soit la cause, qu'elle est cr&#233;e des mauvais reglages dans la PRAM ou fait d&#233;railler la PMU, peut &#234;tre, et dans ce cas un reset de PRAM + PMU r&#233;sout le probl&#232;me, mais qu'elle soit la cause du probl&#232;me, cela est tr&#232;s peu probable.

Evidement, si un reset PRAM+PMU ne r&#233;sout pas le probl&#232;me, il faut alors envoyer ton MacBook en SAV.


----------



## pbas400 (16 Septembre 2006)

je viens de faire ALT pomme P R ....(mais je ne sais pas si c est ok, car ça m a provoqué des redemarrages et j en ai fais 5 de suites)
je croyais que ça provoquait des blonk..blonk


----------



## Frodon (16 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> je viens de faire ALT pomme P R ....(mais je ne sais pas si c est ok, car &#231;a m a provoqu&#233; des redemarrages et j en ai fais 5 de suites)
> je croyais que &#231;a provoquait des blonk..blonk



Oui normalement ca provoque des Blonk, mais sur Mac Intel je sais pas...


----------



## martinette (17 Septembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui normalement ca provoque des Blonk, mais sur Mac Intel je sais pas...



moi je fais option, commande, p et r, ça fait un son d'alarme puis le blonk familier, et pas de RSS après ça. sauf qu'il faut le faire tous les matins en ce moment. et effectivement le RSS se produit à froid, avec les ventilos qui s'emballent.
fameux hobbit, on renvoie? (je prends le maximum d'avis)


----------



## martinette (17 Septembre 2006)

et c'est quoi la manip pour la reset pram + Pru ou pmu je sais plus


----------



## pbas400 (17 Septembre 2006)

martinette a dit:


> moi je fais option, commande, p et r, &#231;a fait un son d'alarme puis le blonk familier, et pas de RSS apr&#232;s &#231;a. sauf qu'il faut le faire tous les matins en ce moment. et effectivement le RSS se produit &#224; froid, avec les ventilos qui s'emballent.
> fameux hobbit, on renvoie? (je prends le maximum d'avis)



* depuis ce matin, quand je demarre, c est ecran noir (legerement allum&#233....ma seule solution c est 
ALT + Pomme + P + R      
ensuite &#231;a demarrre bien, et pas d'extension

bizzare....je crois que je vais demarrer tous les jours en ALT + Pomme + P + R* 

Pour le Pmu, tu enleves batterie et alim, tu appuis 10s sur le bouton demarrage, et tu remets ensuite l alim, et voili voilou


----------



## zouppi (18 Septembre 2006)

bonsoir tous le monde

ca y est je rentre dans la famille des makbook qui s'éteigne tout seul est qui veuille pas redémarrer  
2 arrêts ce matin, bien reparti et la ce soir le cirque.
après plusieurs tentative(bouton marche laisser appuie) il est reparti mais le ventilo tournais a fond.
après un pomme alt p r ça avais  l'air de refonctionner mais après une remise en route j'ai un écran noir re pomme ;;;;; est il repart.
enfin je vais attendre la prochaine panne et j'appelle l"apple store
apres avoir lu les messages ,ne connaissant pas grand chose en informatique ,j'ai remarquer un bruit cote de l'alimentation avant la coupure et aussi  la lumiere faible de la touche f6 (surtout pas enclanche).
ce qui me vient à pensser aussi a un court circuit ?
j'ai mon mac book  depuis le 9 juin et comme beaucoup pas de souci avant.
pascal
imac g5 1go de ram =macbook 1,83 512 de ram, disque dur de 80go


----------



## sweet (18 Septembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous !

J'envisage l'achat d'un MacBook pour fin Octobre, en lisant se fil j'h&#233;site s&#233;rieusement !!

Je n'ai pas imp&#233;rativement besoin de cette machine, mais elle me serrait tout de m&#234;me tr&#232;s utile lors de mes d&#233;pannages informatique.
Mais si elle tombe en panne quand je suis chez un client &#231;a le fait pas trop !! 

Le probl&#232;me a-t'il &#233;t&#233; corrig&#233; par Apple sur les machines qui se fabriquent actuellement ?

Je suis preneur si quelqu'un a des infos officielles et s&#233;rieuses...  

Merci d'avance &#224; tous !!


Chris.


----------



## laf (18 Septembre 2006)

Va voir sur Macbidouille, ils ont une info là dessus.


----------



## carmelo42 (18 Septembre 2006)

le probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; identifi&#233; par Apple: probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; entre certaines cartes m&#232;res et certaines kit radiateurs ...

r&#233;solu par changement CM + radiateur (vu sur macbidouille).



grilled


----------



## sweet (18 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour les infos !!  

Vivement la fin octobre, l'achat d'un nouveau Mac c'est toujours un événement !:love: 

Salutations à tous !



Chris.


----------



## zouppi (18 Septembre 2006)

carmelo42 a dit:


> le probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; identifi&#233; par Apple: probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; entre certaines cartes m&#232;res et certaines kit radiateurs ...
> 
> r&#233;solu par changement CM + radiateur (vu sur macbidouille).
> 
> ...


bonjour
R&#233;ponse de l'apple store ce matin ,manip +enlever les m&#233;moire est attendre.
Si pas d'am&#233;lioration on me propose de d&#233;poser mon book &#224; Limoges (prise en charge a domicile exceptionnel qu'on me r&#233;pond ,c'est bien la peine de prendre l'apple care)
Ce matin bon d&#233;marrage mais au bout de 5minutes l'enfer arr&#234;t, pour la remise en route ,le ventilo a fond quand il fonctionne je remarque qu'il est toujours &#224; 1 ghz quand &#231;a arrive.
Pour l'instant depuis avoir retirer les rams pas de probl&#232;me ,je vais le laisser refroidir et je relancerais
A suivre,pour l'instant je vais voir macbidouille
pascal
imac g5 1go de ram =macbook 1,83 512 de ram, disque dur de 80go


----------



## gibet_b (18 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> Si pas d'amélioration on me propose de déposer mon book à Limoges (prise en charge a domicile exceptionnel qu'on me répond ,c'est bien la peine de prendre l'apple care)



Ça, en effet, c'est gonflé  . Et tu habites loin de Limoges ?


----------



## zouppi (18 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Ça, en effet, c'est gonflé  . Et tu habites loin de Limoges ?


je suis en gros a 75km donc 150 aller retour .
pas tr&#232;s loin mais enfin sa fait un ap de foutu si je descends sur Limoges.
je suis sur vassivi&#232;re
pascal
imac g5 1go de ram =macbook 1,83 512 de ram, disque dur de 80go


----------



## macinside (18 Septembre 2006)

laf a dit:


> Va voir sur Macbidouille, ils ont une info là dessus.






carmelo42 a dit:


> le problème a été identifié par Apple: problème de compatibilité entre certaines cartes mères et certaines kit radiateurs ...
> 
> résolu par changement CM + radiateur (vu sur macbidouille).
> 
> ...




vu sur macge depuis une très grosse semaine ...


----------



## gibet_b (18 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> je suis en gros a 75km donc 150 aller retour .
> pas très loin mais enfin sa fait un ap de foutu si je descends sur Limoges.
> je suis sur vassivière



J'espère qu'ils vont pas me faire aller à Clermont-Ferrand si un jour j'ai un problème avec mon MacBook : ça fait à peu près la même distance. En temps, Montluçon serait mieux mais l'Apple Center n'a pas une super réputation je crois. Moi, je suis à la frontière de la Creuse et du Puy-De-Dôme.


----------



## martinette (18 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils vont pas me faire aller à Clermont-Ferrand si un jour j'ai un problème avec mon MacBook : ça fait à peu près la même distance. En temps, Montluçon serait mieux mais l'Apple Center n'a pas une super réputation je crois. Moi, je suis à la frontière de la Creuse et du Puy-De-Dôme.



ha ha moi je suis à la Réunion, je suis bonne pour aller à Limoges aussi?


----------



## gibet_b (18 Septembre 2006)

martinette a dit:


> ha ha moi je suis à la Réunion, je suis bonne pour aller à Limoges aussi?



Y a des Apple Center à la Réunion il me semble...


----------



## pbas400 (18 Septembre 2006)

ils ont peut etre la cause, entre carte mere et ventilo, mais bon, 
*ç est arrivé apres plusieurs mois d utlisation*,
ce n est pas systematique,

j attends encore avant de l envoyer au SAV...des fois qu on nous change la carte mere avec les nouvelles puces


----------



## gondawa (18 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> * depuis ce matin, quand je demarre, c est ecran noir (legerement allumé)....ma seule solution c est
> ALT + Pomme + P + R
> ensuite ça demarrre bien, et pas d'extension
> 
> ...



semblerait qu'il suffit de faire un reset PRAM, d'aller dans moniteur et changer la résolution en 800x600 puis de la remettre en 1280x800.
J'ai fais la manip .. verrai si ca se reproduit


----------



## pbas400 (18 Septembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:


> semblerait qu'il suffit de faire un reset PRAM, d'aller dans moniteur et changer la résolution en 800x600 puis de la remettre en 1280x800.
> J'ai fais la manip .. verrai si ca se reproduit



tu as vu ça ou ?  car en effet plus de probleme depuis peu 
wait and see


----------



## gondawa (18 Septembre 2006)

sur macbidouille... via une recherche sur google !


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:


> semblerait qu'il suffit de faire un reset PRAM, d'aller dans moniteur et changer la résolution en 800x600 puis de la remettre en 1280x800.
> J'ai fais la manip .. verrai si ca se reproduit


 
Je suis pessimiste.... enfin tiens nous au courant.


----------



## zouppi (19 Septembre 2006)

moi aussi je devient pessimiste,de nouveau 2 coupures ce matin .
pourtant tout fais comme dit par l'apple store .la premi&#232;re bien red&#233;marr&#233; la suivante pomme alt p r et il repars mais a 1ghz m&#234;me avec 4videos qui tournent.
enfin je vais rappeler on verras bien.

pascal

imac g5 17'' 1go de ram =macbook 1,83 512 de ram, disque dur de 80go


----------



## pbas400 (19 Septembre 2006)

ça a remis ça aujourd hui 2 mn apres le demarrage.
donc ça sent le SAV...mais le plus tard possible, car ça doit bouchonner au SAV en angleterre chez APPLE.


----------



## gondawa (19 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Je suis pessimiste.... enfin tiens nous au courant.



voila 1 jour que j'ai fais la manip ... et aucun prob depuis... Hopla on continue, je te dis quoi dans qq jours


----------



## jeanbatman (19 Septembre 2006)

Comment avoir la rage? 

Acheter un Macbook à 1400E, profitez en bien pendant trois mois, faite la mise à jour des ventillo et,... Ho,..... surprise....

Ca y est vous étes enragé. 

bon il m'a fait le coup ce matin alors que je l'ai acheter fin Juin, J'ai fai la maj des ventillo etc avant hier. A mon avis ca a un lien. Enfin bref c'est assez enrageant de payer le prix fort pour une machine "qui plante jamais, nan, les mac ca plantent jamais, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus stable. En attendan, c'est pas la premiére fois qu'il plante. Et quand tu peux plus le rallumer, bah, t'es bais*.

Au fait, quelqu'un pourait me dire pourquoi quand je li un divx avec vlc, ca ram tropp. Alor que jai 1go de ram.
Ducoup je suis obligé de mettre la resolution au plus bas a chaque foi. 

Si quelqu'un à une solution ca me réconsilierai déja un peu avec mac.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Albert Spaggiari (19 Septembre 2006)

Salut a tous, 
Pareil que vous avec un MB Black achet&#233; en aout. 
Par contre j'ai ces soucis depuis une semaine environ, j'ai appel&#233; directement le vendeur de l'Apple Store en MORTAR qui m'a redirig&#233; sur les techniciens du SAV et l&#224; agr&#233;able surprise. La fille a pris mon nom et mon num&#233;ro puis m'a dit je vous rappelle d'ici dix jours le temps de recevoir la carte mere, on vous immobilise l'ordinateur une journ&#233;e seulement. Donc j'attends plus ou moins patiemment depuis 
Sauf qu'aujourd'hui... RIEN et j'ai m&#234;me l'impression qu'il marche encore mieux qu'avant. J'aime tellement me prendre la tete que j'ai pas touch&#233; aux trucs PR+U ou je sais pas quoi... A partir de combien d'heures d'activit&#233; inint&#233;rompues peut-on parler de miracle a votre avis?


----------



## pbas400 (19 Septembre 2006)

jeanbatman a dit:


> Comment avoir la rage?
> 
> Acheter un Macbook à 1400E, profitez en bien pendant trois mois, faite la mise à jour des ventillo et,... Ho,..... surprise....
> 
> ...



je serais du meme avis que toi du lien du probleme avec la maj des ventilos 
Apple pourrait nous sortir une maj du logiciel.


----------



## samoussa (19 Septembre 2006)

ils vont peut être lancer un programme de remplacement de carte mere. Vu la cause, tout le monde devrait être touché à plus ou moins long terme par ce probleme.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> je serais du meme avis que toi du lien du probleme avec la maj des ventilos
> Apple pourrait nous sortir une maj du logiciel.



Non il n'y a aucun lien, de nombreuses personnes ont eu ce problème AVANT cette mise à jour.


----------



## pbas400 (20 Septembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Non il n'y a aucun lien, de nombreuses personnes ont eu ce problème AVANT cette mise à jour.



mais beaucoup plus de personne l on eu apres la maj me semble t il (avec des macbooks qu ils avaient depuis plusieurs semaines)

il serait interessant de faire un sondage


----------



## Frodon (20 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> mais beaucoup plus de personne l on eu apres la maj me semble t il (avec des macbooks qu ils avaient depuis plusieurs semaines)
> 
> il serait interessant de faire un sondage



Il y avait d&#233;j&#224; des *centaines* de posts sur les forums d'Apple AVANT cette mise &#224; jour. Qu'un certain nombre de personnes l'ait eu par la suite c'est parce que ce probl&#232;me appara&#238;t avec le temps (*AUCUNE* des personnes touch&#233; ne l'a &#233;t&#233; rapidement, ca a toujours pris plusieurs mois).
Le firmware, en changeant la config des ventilateurs, &#224; peut &#234;tre favoriser l'apparition du probl&#232;me sur les configs qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; proche de le voir appara&#238;tre, mais il n'en est pas la cause, et avec ou sans cette mise &#224; jour, si tu as eu le probl&#232;me c'est que tu aurais eu le probl&#232;me un jour ou l'autre de toute fa&#231;on.

Comme le dit Apple lui m&#234;me, il faut renvoyer le MacBook en SAV car la v&#233;ritable cause est HARDWARE (sauf si un reset PMU+PRAM r&#233;solve durablement le probl&#232;me, auquel cas c'&#233;tait un d&#233;faut de parametrage logiciel), et aucune mise &#224; jour logiciel ni changera rien.

Bref, et ceci est une *CERTITUDE*, la mise &#224; jour du firmware ne fait en aucun cas parti des v&#233;ritables causes de ce probl&#232;me, la cause est *HARDWARE*.

Donc comme le dit Apple, si le probl&#232;me persiste notamment apr&#232;s reset PMU et PRAM, CONTACTEZ APPLECARE. Tu crois qu'Apple s'amuserait &#224; prendre en charge en SAV ces MacBook s'ils pouvaient r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me par une simple mise &#224; jour firmware ou autre mise &#224; jour logiciel?


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2006)

Suis daccord avec Frodon le problème est hardware!


----------



## samoussa (20 Septembre 2006)

on peut considerer que tous les macbooks fabriqués jusque recemment (quels sont les n° de serie des modeles vendus en ce moment?) sont potentiellement à probleme... :mouais: j'crois que je fais une crise d'angoisse


----------



## jeanbatman (20 Septembre 2006)

Bon et bien deuxiéme plantage aujourdui au bahut.  Comme hier d'ailleur. Juste une question: est ce que on est sûr qu'aprés le retour du sav et la carte mére changée, il n'aura plus ce bug mon ti bébé maco. 
Parceque si il faut attendre 3 semaine pour que ca ne change rien c'est pas la peine.

Question pour ceux qui ont eu le probléme et qui ont récupéré leur macbook du sav.
Est ce que quelqu'un a encore eu le plantage aprés???? 

Si non, je l'envoi demain.:hein:


----------



## kood (20 Septembre 2006)

hello et bonjours à tous

premier post et premiere information
j'ai aussi un macbook black acheté en fin juillet
qui a déjà eu deux problemes
le premier un probleme de firmware de la carte graphique résultat des bande de toutes les couleurs apres un démarage....
résolu grace au support mac apres quelques manips et le changement de la résolution

bref deuxieme probleme le meme que nous tous ici.... 
la coupure du mac d'un coup apres une surchauffe du mac
apres un appel au sav il m'ont dit de passer en magasin apple center afin de changer la carte mere
car ils m'ont informé qu'effectivement mon mac via l'appel store allait etre imobilisé au moins 3 semaines minimum......
attention donc si vous avez besoin du macbook qui bug....

bon courage à tous...
vive le mac qui bug.....


----------



## Tarul (20 Septembre 2006)

jeanbatman a dit:


> Bon et bien deuxiéme plantage aujourdui au bahut.  Comme hier d'ailleur. Juste une question: est ce que on est sûr qu'aprés le retour du sav et la carte mére changée, il n'aura plus ce bug mon ti bébé maco.
> Parceque si il faut attendre 3 semaine pour que ca ne change rien c'est pas la peine.
> 
> Question pour ceux qui ont eu le probléme et qui ont récupéré leur macbook du sav.
> ...



ca doit pas faire de la bonne pub au mac, un plantage au bahut; 

Sinon, on a pas de retour. mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire jusqu'ici me fait penser que lorsqu'Apple se décide(enfin! ) a résoudre un problème. c'est en règle général trés efficace.


----------



## Wiman (21 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà, il y a 2 jours je me disait "j'ai de la chance"... Pas de probleme d'extinction et pas besoin d'envoyer mon macbook. Ouais et bien j'ai parlé trop vite. Depuis hier j'ai le syndrome. Mon macbok est bon pour un retour en sav. Mon revendeur en a déjà envoyé un pour le même probleme il  y a 8 jours. A priori faut pas être pressé...

Bon en espérant que la réparation résolve le problème définitivement. en attendant on va utilier le PC pro, quel drame !!


----------



## martinette (21 Septembre 2006)

bon ben moi j'appelle mon applestore du coin aujourd'hui parce que ce matin j'ai r&#233;essay&#233; 4 fois, et je viens de faire la manip sur le moniteur et &#231;a tient. pour ceux qui ont eu e syndrome mais dont le mc marche: pas de grande joie, des jours &#231;a va des jours &#231;a va pas. conclusion: retour imp&#233;ratif! esp&#233;rons que &#231;a n'attende pas trop
tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;ue, je l'aimais bien mon ordi!


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2006)

jeanbatman a dit:


> Bon et bien deuxi&#233;me plantage aujourdui au bahut.  Comme hier d'ailleur. Juste une question: est ce que on est s&#251;r qu'apr&#233;s le retour du sav et la carte m&#233;re chang&#233;e, il n'aura plus ce bug mon ti b&#233;b&#233; maco.
> Parceque si il faut attendre 3 semaine pour que ca ne change rien c'est pas la peine.
> 
> Question pour ceux qui ont eu le probl&#233;me et qui ont r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; leur macbook du sav.
> ...



Tu aurais du lire tous les post dans ce topic et tu connaitrais la r&#233;ponse... 
Moi je l'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; depuis plus d'un moi maintenant et toujours pas d'extinction apr&#232;s r&#233;paration.


----------



## zbab (21 Septembre 2006)

Bah moi mon tant attendu MacBook part aujourd'hui de l'Apple Store via TNT, et je me pose la question suivante : Y a-t-il un risque de RSS sur les nouveaux modèles ?


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2006)

C'est la question qu'on se pose! 
Mais tu vas être un très bon cobaye!


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Septembre 2006)

zbab a dit:


> Bah moi mon tant attendu MacBook part aujourd'hui de l'Apple Store via TNT, et je me pose la question suivante : Y a-t-il un risque de RSS sur les nouveaux modèles ?



Etant donné qu'Apple a identifié le problème et propose une nouvelle carte mère, il y a de fortes chances que les nouveaux modèles l'aient d'origine. Non, en fait, c'est sûr. Ils ne vont pas s'amuser à envoyer des MB défectueux qu'ils retrouveront en SAV, ce qui risque de leur couter cher.

Maintenant le problème a été découvert il y a quoi, une grosse semaine ? Donc on peut supposer que les MB sont exempts de RSS depuis un peu plus longtemps. D'ailleurs c'est peut-être pour ça que les cartes mères sont longues à obtenir en SAV, elles doivent être prioritairement destinées aux machines neuves.

J'avoue, je suppose un peu, mais c'est fort probable.


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Septembre 2006)

la question est : quand pourra t-on être rassuré sur le fait qu'on aura ou pas ce problème ??? stressant tout de même , surtout si on a déjà donné dans le sav Apple......


----------



## samoussa (21 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> la question est : quand pourra t-on être rassuré sur le fait qu'on aura ou pas ce problème ??? stressant tout de même , surtout si on a déjà donné dans le sav Apple......



c'est vrai que toi je te comprends. Cela dit je me pose la même question. Le mien a une semaine (H631) et je tremble :affraid:


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est vrai que toi je te comprends. Cela dit je me pose la même question. Le mien a une semaine (H631) et je tremble :affraid:



alors ça c'est rigolo : le tien est de la 31è semaine acheté il y a une semaine et le mien est de la 33ème semaine acheté (enfin reçu) il y a un mois.....:mouais: 
enfin, j'espère ne pas être confronté (aie) à ce problème sinon je "pète" un cable....:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (21 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> alors ça c'est rigolo : le tien est de la 31è semaine acheté il y a une semaine et le mien est de la 33ème semaine acheté (enfin reçu) il y a un mois.....:mouais:
> enfin, j'espère ne pas être confronté (aie) à ce problème sinon je "pète" un cable....:rateau:



le mien est un noir, donc moins vendu, ou  plus longtemps apres la date de fabrication. Les chaines des modeles blancs, doivent fonctionner à flux tendu. cqfd


----------



## gibet_b (22 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le mien est un noir, donc moins vendu, ou  plus longtemps apres la date de fabrication. Les chaines des modeles blancs, doivent fonctionner à flux tendu. cqfd



Le mien est blanc, de la 33ème semaine et reçu il y a dix jours... Alors qu'ils en sont à la 37ème semaine ! Peut-on espérer qu'ils n'envoient depuis la reconnaissance du problème que des machines ne présentant pas le problème (bon duo CM/radiateur) ... ???


----------



## samoussa (22 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Le mien est blanc, de la 33ème semaine et reçu il y a dix jours... Alors qu'ils en sont à la 37ème semaine ! Peut-on espérer qu'ils n'envoient depuis la reconnaissance du problème que des machines ne présentant pas le problème (bon duo CM/radiateur) ... ???



on ose esperer :mouais:


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> on ose esperer :mouais:



on ose ; on ose ..............:sick: :sick: :sick: :rose:


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Le mien est blanc, de la 33ème semaine et reçu il y a dix jours... Alors qu'ils en sont à la 37ème semaine ! Peut-on espérer qu'ils n'envoient depuis la reconnaissance du problème que des machines ne présentant pas le problème (bon duo CM/radiateur) ... ???



L'espoir fait vivre!


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> L'espoir fait vivre!



ce matin philosophons.........tant qu'il y a de la vie , il y a de l'espoir ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Je suis déçu par ce macbook, le mien commence à planter inopinément

Kernel Paniq, il se fige ... Je le sens bien que moi aussi il va faire un tour au SAV car le RSS je le sens venir

Acheté le 2 juin .... Oh je le sens mal


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ce matin philosophons.........tant qu'il y a de la vie , il y a de l'espoir ...



Très bon Sandrine!  Et toi ton macbook va bien???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Ah au fait, j'espère qu'ils vont faire un rappel massif, histoire qu'il se ruine un bon coup et qu'ils ne nous file plus de camelote

On est des clients et pas des beta testeur


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Ah au fait, j'espère qu'ils vont faire un rappel massif, histoire qu'il se ruine un bon coup et qu'ils ne nous file plus de camelote
> 
> On est des clients et pas des beta testeur



Tout à fait dac avec toi, pour info le mien date de fin mai


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Oauis je sais Xao j'ai suivi ton switch avant le mien lol


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Très bon Sandrine!  Et toi ton macbook va bien???



en ce moment je flippe pas mal avec tous ces shut down machin choses......
sinon oui, il va très bien alors je croise mes 20 doigts (mains et pieds compris....)
et le tien ?  j'espère pour toi..... chacun son tour ......alors, nous, c'est bon ; on a donné


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> en ce moment je flippe pas mal avec tous ces shut down machin choses......
> sinon oui, il va très bien alors je croise mes 20 doigts (mains et pieds compris....)
> et le tien ?  j'espère pour toi..... chacun son tour ......alors, nous, c'est bon ; on a donné



Le mien jen suis plus que content, là je surf dans la fac avec et il est tt heureux.


----------



## samoussa (22 Septembre 2006)

je viens de recuperer l'adsl et c'est terrible...en wifi yessss


----------



## xao85 (22 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> je viens de recuperer l'adsl et c'est terrible...en wifi yessss



Le wifi quelle invention génial surout quen on a un acbook qui fro les 4h dautonomie en surfant!


----------



## crazer (22 Septembre 2006)

Ahhhh l'autonomie du macbook qui a degouté tout mes potes et leurs nouveau PC...
Sinon pou ce qui est des shutdown j'ai été victime un jour de shut down intempestif alors j'ai fait comme lorsque j'avait plein de kernel panick dans la journee c'est a dire réinstallation en gardant mes données et ça marche nickel depuis (je croise les doigts quand meme)


----------



## neckaros (22 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai envoyé mon macbooc au SAV pour la décoloration et ce fameux problème de RSS.
Vu que pendant un an je suis en angleterre je pensais que sa allait etre un mega bordel pour la réparation. Mais en fait j'ai appelé le service francais et tout c'est hyper bien passé! chapeau apple sur le coup.
 J'espère que tout sera réparé par contre! vous me rassurez pas trop lol. Car avant de l'envoyer le seul moyen de le démarrer était de rester appuyé sur power, et pour le réparer temporairement je crois que je faisais Pomme + option + P + R au demarrage et il marchait impec pendant une semaine! c'etait par super pratique
par contre sa fait déja plus d'une semaine qu'il est en attente de pièces  et moi je vais en avoir grand besoin de mon macbook sous peu!
Vous avez pas une idée du temps d'attente moyen pour la réparation?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (22 Septembre 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Je suis déçu par ce macbook, le mien commence à planter inopinément
> 
> Kernel Paniq, il se fige ... Je le sens bien que moi aussi il va faire un tour au SAV car le RSS je le sens venir
> 
> Acheté le 2 juin .... Oh je le sens mal


Si tu as un kp, alors c'est un problème différent que l'extinction décrit dans ce fil. Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux ouvrir un fil pour toi et que tu y décrives ton problème avec des détails. 




sandrine91 a dit:


> en ce moment je flippe pas mal avec tous ces shut down machin choses......
> sinon oui, il va très bien alors je croise mes 20 doigts (mains et pieds compris....)
> et le tien ?  j'espère pour toi..... chacun son tour ......alors, nous, c'est bon ; on a donné



moi je commence a avoir peur pour le macbook de mon oncle. pour le moment il ne sais pas plaint, mais je ne serais pas étonné qu'il m'appelle un de ces 4 pour me dire que son macbook s'éteint sans prévenir. 

*pris pour que cela n'arrive pas*


----------



## ba2 (22 Septembre 2006)

hello,
moi apres un tour en SAV pour changement de carte mere (prob de whine), je me suis apercu en effet qu'il s'eteignait tout seul (au demarrage, sous macosx etc...)
ca me gave de le re-renvoyer ! un ordi a ce prix la ...


----------



## fab_pastek (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme tout le monde peut s'en douter, je ne suis là que pour une seule raison... Victime des désormais très répandus RSS. Acheté début juin, mon MB avait commencé à s'éteindre de manière aléatoire fin juillet. Vers la mi-août, il avait explosé sur mes genoux (extinction soudaine, bruit...étrange, et fumée sortant du port USB). Je suis en Angleterre (j'ai vu que qn sur ce sujet était un peu dans la même situation que moi), j'ai appelé Apple France, ils sont venus le chercher au boulot un jeudi aprem pour me le ramener le mardi matin (chapeau donc pour la rapidité, même si le fait que le centre soit en UK ne doit pas y être pour rien !), le top case a été changé comme j'en avais fait la demande, sauf que le soir même nouveau problème, lignes verticales de toutes les couleurs ! Coup de téléphone à Apple France, l'opérateur m'a finalement indiqué la manipe pour effacer la PRAM, ce qui m'a temporairement sauvé, et quelques jours après j'ai trouvé sur ce forum je crois, la manip de changement de résolution d'écran et de luminosité. Et dans les jours qui ont suivi, plus aucun problème.

A ce stade, je pensais que tout allait bien, nouvelle carte mère, pb des lignes verticales au démarrage résolu, et pb du jaunissement également écarté...

Mais c'était compté sans la prodigieuse inefficacité du SAV Apple. Depuis 1 semaine environ, je recommence à avoir le pb des extinctions au démarrage, j'ai également eu droit aux lignes verticales. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour le démarrer c'est d'appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage pendant plusieurs secondes (au démarrage), je ne sais même pas à quoi ça correspond en fait, si qn peut m'éclairer... la lumière verte de veille clignote un peu, il y a ensuite un bruit très bizarre, puis les ventilos se mettent à tourner non stop à fond pendant un temps indéterminé mais très long, genre en dizaines de minutes. Résultat, un retour en SAV va s'imposer très bientôt.

Je sais maintenant que le pb est identifié, couplage d'une certaine carte mère avec un modèle de radiateur ou qch comme ça, et je sais également que ça n'était pas encore le cas quand il est parti en SAV.

Tout ça pour dire que je vois plein de pubs en ce moment sur certains sites, pubs vantant la qualité et la stabilité d'un produit software (Tiger) alors que la partie hardware n'est quand même pas au top...

Que les inconditionnels de Apple ne s'énervent pas après de tels propos, j'ai switché en juin, et j'en fais maintenant partie. Je ne me vois pas du tout racheter un PC, je suis juste déçu de devoir envoyer mon 1er Mac 2 fois en SAV en 4 mois...


----------



## ba2 (22 Septembre 2006)

Moi je fais des live avec, ca va faire tres pro si le mac s'eteind en pleine session devant 400 personnes... CLASS !


----------



## neckaros (22 Septembre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> Mais c'&#233;tait compt&#233; sans la prodigieuse inefficacit&#233; du SAV Apple. Depuis 1 semaine environ, je recommence &#224; avoir le pb des extinctions au d&#233;marrage, j'ai &#233;galement eu droit aux lignes verticales. La seule solution que j'ai trouv&#233; pour le d&#233;marrer c'est d'appuyer sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage pendant plusieurs secondes (au d&#233;marrage), je ne sais m&#234;me pas &#224; quoi &#231;a correspond en fait, si qn peut m'&#233;clairer... la lumi&#232;re verte de veille clignote un peu, il y a ensuite un bruit tr&#232;s bizarre, puis les ventilos se mettent &#224; tourner non stop &#224; fond pendant un temps ind&#233;termin&#233; mais tr&#232;s long, genre en dizaines de minutes. R&#233;sultat, un retour en SAV va s'imposer tr&#232;s bient&#244;t.



C'est marrant on est dans une situation identique en presque tout points!
-Je suis en angleterre aussi
-J'ai eu le probleme de top case
-Probleme de RSS
-D&#233;couverte du "rester appuyer longtemps sur power au demarrage" (j'ai cru lire ult&#233;rieurement que sa forcait le d&#233;marrage des ventilos au d&#233;marrage)
-restet de la PRAM 
-Egalement achet&#233; mon portable autour de juin et je suis &#233;galement un switcher
-enfin comme toi je sui s un peu decut mais bon je repasserai pas non plus sur PC:

Bon par contre pas de probleme d)e lignes vertes et beaucoup plus d'une semaine entre envoie et future r&#233;ception, mais je dois etre dans la mauvaise p&#233;riode aussi.


----------



## gibet_b (22 Septembre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> Que les inconditionnels de Apple ne s'énervent pas après de tels propos, j'ai switché en juin, et j'en fais maintenant partie. Je ne me vois pas du tout racheter un PC, je suis juste déçu de devoir envoyer mon 1er Mac 2 fois en SAV en 4 mois...



Je crois être dorénavant (depuis un an et demi maintenant) un inconditionnel d'Apple, et je ne m'énerve pas, car je comprends tout à fait ce que tu dois ressentir. C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de problème sur ce MacBook (ce qui ne m'a pas empêché d'en acheter un, une fois qu'ils ont eu reconnu le problème, ce qui ne veut pas dire que mon MacBook ne sera pas touché) mais ce n'est pas la généralité des produits Apple. Je ne pense pas qu'ils aient eu autant de problème avec un portable depuis longtemps... 

J'espère que lorsque tu auras enfin une machine en état de marche, et fiable, tu comprendras encore mieux ce qu'est l'expérience apple.


----------



## Advanting (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour est-ce quelqu'un à une idée du pourcentage de Macbook touchés par le RSS ?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## samoussa (23 Septembre 2006)

Advanting a dit:


> Bonjour est-ce quelqu'un à une idée du pourcentage de Macbook touchés par le RSS ?
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses.



52,87% :mouais:


----------



## pbas400 (23 Septembre 2006)

perso, j ai des soucis seulement 1 jour sur 2 ....c est vraiment bizarre 
et apres 2 ou 3 arrets de suite à froid....plus de soucis...quand le processeur est chaud 

alors j attends d avoir d autres problemes autres, pour l envoyer au SAV qui doit bien être occupé avec tous les macbooks.

et dans le futur...je m acheterais un macbook PRO


----------



## samoussa (23 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> perso, j ai des soucis seulement 1 jour sur 2 ....c est vraiment bizarre
> et apres 2 ou 3 arrets de suite &#224; froid....plus de soucis...quand le processeur est chaud
> 
> alors j attends d avoir d autres problemes autres, pour l envoyer au SAV qui doit bien &#234;tre occup&#233; avec tous les macbooks.
> ...



le mbpro a son lot de problemes egalement. La difference entre les 2 ne se joue pas l&#224;.


----------



## pbas400 (23 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le mbpro a son lot de problemes egalement. La difference entre les 2 ne se joue pas là.



tes propos me font vraiment marrer,  avec tes multiples echanges de macbook, la volonté ensuite d acheter un macbook pro, et pour finalement prendre un macbook (le 4 eme ?)  LOL
tu es le garcimore de Macgé


----------



## samoussa (23 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> tes propos me font vraiment marrer,  avec tes multiples echanges de macbook, la volont&#233; ensuite d acheter un macbook pro, et pour finalement prendre un macbook (le 4 eme ?)  LOL
> tu es le garcimore de Macg&#233;



je me demande comment je dois le prendre :mouais:


----------



## pbas400 (23 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> je me demande comment je dois le prendre :mouais:


avec humour


----------



## loranbilly (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

quelqu un sait quel est le délai approximatif de la mobilisation des MacBook pour le problème du RSS?
Le mien y est maintenant depuis 2 semaines...toujours en attente de pièces!
Quoiqu'il arrive je change d'ordi dès son retour.
Je préfère finalement un ordi moins performant mais fiable style mon iBook qui ne m'a jamais planté à ce point là...et je confirme que la gestion SAV de APPLE est un véritable bordel sans aucune coordination ni aucun sens commercial.(J'ai testé plusieurs centres agréés + de nombreux appels à la Hotline Apple avant de parler : je confirme; c'est une véritable catastrophe!).


----------



## xao85 (23 Septembre 2006)

loranbilly a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quelqu un sait quel est le délai approximatif de la mobilisation des MacBook pour le problème du RSS?
> Le mien y est maintenant depuis 2 semaines...toujours en attente de pièces!
> ...


 
Moi 3semaines   et je pense que c'est du au pbm de carte mère indispo encore une fois?


----------



## Mat07 (23 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de récupérer mon MacBook après une quinzaine de jours, et je vous rassure il fonctionne de nouveau correctement.Effectivement le SAV a changer ma carte mère, il m'on préciser qu'il sagissait d'un cours circuit avec un ventilo??? Et en changeant la carte mère, le problème sera réglé.De plus il n'y a absolument rien a payer pour cette réparation.
Voilà bon courage à ceux qui attendent le retour de leur MB


----------



## emy648 (23 Septembre 2006)

waw... ca faisait un petit moment que je n'étais plus passée sur macgé... il me semble que ça ne s'arrange pas les problèmes du macbook... 
c'est dommage...

j'avais entendu parler d'une eventuelle rev B prochainement... info ou intox?


----------



## cypress (23 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un saurait &#224; partir de quelle semaine de fabrication les macbook sont sens&#233;s ne plus avoir de probl&#232;mes d'extinction, de jaunissement et de whine ?


----------



## tbr (24 Septembre 2006)

/me vient de mettre mon p'tit macounet en convalescence. Le môssieur en vert (achat fait à la FNAC de Vélizy... aussi ! (78)) l'a pris et m'a dit que je devrais pouvoir le retrouver d'ici 1 mois - fourchette large.

J'ai jeté un dernier coup d'oeil dessus mon p'tit. Il a versé une petite larme (non. Pas d'alcool > trop jeune) et il est parti.

Il me manque déjà.

Pendant ce temps-là, iMac20", son grand frère, se porte bien.

Vivement le retour !


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2006)

emy648 a dit:


> waw... ca faisait un petit moment que je n'étais plus passée sur macgé... il me semble que ça ne s'arrange pas les problèmes du macbook...
> c'est dommage...
> 
> j'avais entendu parler d'une eventuelle rev B prochainement... info ou intox?



Ca fait lgtps quon ne tavais vu!! Moi tinquiètes, le miens marche du tonerre!
Enfin pour l'instant on attends de savoir si les modèles fabriqués en ce moment ont encore ce problème...
Sinon pr la revB c'est peu probable mais on doit savoir ça aujourdhui (ya une keynot en fin d'ap)
Et sinon t'es retourné dans le monde pc???


----------



## béné (25 Septembre 2006)

cypress a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait à partir de quelle semaine de fabrication les macbook sont sensés ne plus avoir de problèmes d'extinction, de jaunissement et de whine ?



ba ecoute le mien pour l'instant est nickel a tous les niveaux...pas de coupure intempestive, pas de jaune, pas de whine, pas de decollement....


----------



## ba2 (25 Septembre 2006)

moi il repart chez mon AppleCenter cet aprem


----------



## samoussa (25 Septembre 2006)

c'est plus un forum c'est une ecatombe


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> c'est plus un forum c'est une ecatombe



Le SAV doit etre débordé!!!!!


----------



## CoolCoCo (25 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Le SAV doit etre débordé!!!!!


Et Apple, il y a encore quelques jours disait ne pas connaître de problème avec les MacBook!


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2006)

Je revends mon macbook ki marche, ki est preneur????? 

Revez pas trop quand même...


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> des beta testeur



Ben si, quand même un peu. Vous rendez service à ceux qui acheterons les révisions suivantes...


----------



## cypress (25 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> ba ecoute le mien pour l'instant est nickel a tous les niveaux...pas de coupure intempestive, pas de jaune, pas de whine, pas de decollement....



Ahhh, enfin quelqu'un qui n'a pas de problèmes, il est de quelle semaine ?


----------



## samoussa (25 Septembre 2006)

Il suffirait qu'apple envoye les n° de serie defectueux pour qu'on en parle plus et que surtout on ne se pose plus la question de savoir si sa machine est vouée au SAV ou pas


----------



## béné (25 Septembre 2006)

cypress a dit:


> Ahhh, enfin quelqu'un qui n'a pas de problèmes, il est de quelle semaine ?



Commandé le 28 aout.:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (25 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> Commandé le 28 aout.:rateau:



et le packard bell, il sert de dessous de plats maintenant?


----------



## béné (25 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> et le packard bell, il sert de dessous de plats maintenant?



éhéhéhé! nan je viens de le vendre, que dis-je le brader sur Price Minister...Il est parti!


----------



## Advanting (25 Septembre 2006)

Sans relativiser la responsabilité d'Apple qui est totale, et dont l'attitude est légère, j'ai le sentiment que le RSS ne touche pas  tant de Macbook que cela. Quand on voit le nombre de posts cela semble modeste au regard du nombre de possesseurs de Macbook lecteur de Macgé et d'autres sites qui sont potentiellement contributeurs des forums. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Tarul (25 Septembre 2006)

Advanting a dit:


> Sans relativiser la responsabilité d'Apple qui est totale, et dont l'attitude est légère, j'ai le sentiment que le RSS ne touche pas  tant de Macbook que cela. Quand on voit le nombre de posts cela semble modeste au regard du nombre de possesseurs de Macbook lecteur de Macgé et d'autres sites qui sont potentiellement contributeurs des forums. Qu'en pensez-vous ?



il est difficile de le savoir, en effet pour répondre avec certitude a cette question il faudrait :

-connaître le nombre de MB vendus et le nombre de retour au sav apple. hors ces chiffres ne sont disponibles que chez apple.

Nous ne pouvons faire que des estimations, des sondage, mais tout en gardant a l'esprit que là nous n'avons qu'une portion des acheteurs de mb ayant un RSS. Mais il est bon de le rappeler.


----------



## pbas400 (25 Septembre 2006)

La carte mere peut etre, mais le RSS est quand meme aleatoire, cela fais 3 jours que je n ai plus de problemes.
et le probleme je l ai rencontré apres la mise à jour du firmware concernant le reglage des ventilos.
alors je suis à peu pres sure qu il existe une solution logicielle
et si c etait la carte mere, le probleme serait systematique
evidemment ce n est qu un avis perso, en rien une affirmation
d autant plus que beaucoup d entre nous ...le probleme arrive apres plusieurs semaines d utilisation (peut etre meme un probleme disk...avec un taux d espace dispo trop faible ???)


----------



## Frodon (25 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> La carte mere peut etre, mais le RSS est quand meme aleatoire, cela fais 3 jours que je n ai plus de problemes.
> et le probleme je l ai rencontré apres la mise à jour du firmware concernant le reglage des ventilos.
> alors je suis à peu pres sure qu il existe une solution logicielle
> et si c etait la carte mere, le probleme serait systematique
> ...



Appelles vite Apple pour leur signaler qu'ils sont bêtes de prendre les MacBook en SAV et que c'est un problème software.

Plus serieusement, ca s'appelle "Random Shutdown", c'est tout à fait logique que cela soit aléatoire et tu n'es pas le premier à signaler des periode sans problème.
Il n'empeche qu'il s'agit d'un problème *HARDWARE*, et ca n'a rien d'extraodinaire d'avoir des problème hardware aléatoire. Ca n'a rien d'extraordinaire non plus d'observer les conséquence d'un problème de source hardware ( un autre exemple étant les batteries qui prennent feu, elles peuvent fonctionner sans soucis pendant des années et prendre feu ensuite, il n'empêche qu'il y a un problème hardware dont la cause existait dès la sortie d'usine).
D'après ce qu'a constaté un utilisateur qui a démonter son MacBook pour comprendre, il s'agirait d'un problème de dilatation du heat pipe (radiateur) qui créerait, aléatoirement, des faux contacts... 

Mais ca ne reste que des speculation et seul Apple connaît le problème exacte et ils seraient complètement stupide d'assumer le coût des retour en SAV + changement carte mere et radiateur si c'était un problème software, tu penses bien qu'Apple a étudier le problème à fond afin de determiner sa cause réelle et que s'ils réclame de renvoyer les machines touchées en SAV c'est pas juste pour le fun, c'est bien que c'est HARDWARE!!!

Bref, arretes d'essayer de te rassurer, le problème est HARDWARE que tu le veuilles ou non et si tu es touché, comme ca semble être le cas, il te faudra renvoyer ta machine en SAV si tu veux ne plus subir ces arrêts aléatoire.


----------



## pbas400 (25 Septembre 2006)

j ai presque 3 ans pour le faire reparer avec l Apple Care, d ici la j aurais peut etre d autres soucis 
en Telephonant à Apple aujourd hui, ils prevoient que d ici une semaine, le temps d attente devrait etre plus faible.
wait and see
je suis d accord avec toi...mais bon aujourd hui j ai vu sur d autres forums que malgré la carte mere de changee....le probleme persistait...donc rien n est simple


----------



## pomme-accro (25 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> j ai presque 3 ans pour le faire reparer avec l Apple Care, d ici la j aurais peut etre d autres soucis
> 
> 
> Dite les ptit gars, si mon problème de RSS n'intervenait seulement que après la première année de garantie d'Apple ? Malgré le problème reconnu par la pomme, devrais-je payer pour la réparation ?
> ...


----------



## laf (25 Septembre 2006)

Au contraire, je trouve la question très utile et pleine de fondement. Alors, qui sait?


----------



## ba2 (25 Septembre 2006)

re:
j'ai donc ramené mon MBP pour la seconde fois a mon Centre Agrée Apple pour le probleme de whine + l'arret aleatoire
la nana m'a dit qu'ils travaillaient depuis des années avec Apple et que c'est vraiment la premiere fois qu'ils rencontrent autant de problemes hardware et que eux meme etaient tres decus vu qu'ils ont encore plus de doutes sur la fiabilité de leur service technique. Apparemment bcp de gens ont des problemes sur ces macbook...


----------



## samoussa (25 Septembre 2006)

le probleme d'apres apple vient de l'utilisation de "certains" couples cartes meres/radiateurs. "certains"= al&#233;atoire = loterie = dommage pour les poissards = crise d'angoisse pour bibi :afraid:


----------



## zouppi (25 Septembre 2006)

ça y est j'ai laisser avec regret  (et surtout un raz le bol) mon macbook au centre apple pour échange de  carte et ventilo suivant les dire du Mr . Déja 2 en attente chez lui  ,il n'a pas pu me donner de délais car déjà rupture de carte chez apple.
je dis racket car la réponse pour la 3 me fois de apple la prise en charge a domicile est suspendu en France .donc commander sur apple store on vous livre et après......
donc je me suis fais soulager de 25  pour laisser mon appareil en garanti pour en problème reconnu et de plus avec l'apple care. 
alors pour pas payer ces 25  on doit commander a l'apple vers chez sois mais là aussi il m'avais soulager de 15 pour participation au frais de port lors de l'achat de mon imac ..
qui d'entre vous a déjà écris au service relation clientèle ,réponde t'ils?
je veux bien encore essuie des plâtre de début de production mais être pris pour un ... j'aime pas du tout

pascal

imac g5 17'' 1go et plus de macbook pour cause d'extinction provisoire


----------



## zouppi (25 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> ça y est j'ai laisser avec regret  (et surtout un raz le bol) mon macbook au centre apple pour échange de  carte et ventilo suivant les dire du Mr . Déja 2 en attente chez lui  ,il n'a pas pu me donner de délais car déjà rupture de carte chez apple.
> je dis racket car la réponse pour la 3 me fois de apple la prise en charge a domicile est suspendu en France .donc commander sur apple store on vous livre et après......
> donc je me suis fais soulager de 25  pour laisser mon appareil en garanti pour en problème reconnu et de plus avec l'apple care.
> alors pour pas payer ces 25  on doit commander a l'apple vers chez sois mais là aussi il m'avais soulager de 15 pour participation au frais de port lors de l'achat de mon imac ..
> ...


et je parle pas des 150km aller retour pour le porter et les 150 que je devrais faire pour le r&#233;cup&#233;rer


pascal

imac g5 17'' 1go et plus de macbook pour cause d'extinction provisoire


----------



## tbr (26 Septembre 2006)

> _Dite les ptit gars, si mon problème de RSS n'intervenait seulement que après la première année de garantie d'Apple ? Malgré le problème reconnu par la pomme, devrais-je payer pour la réparation ?
> Désolé la question peut vous paraître stupide mais bonc'est pas clair.
> 
> Merci !_
> ...


 Il me semble qu'on parle là de vice caché, hein ?
Je crois qu'en ce cas, la  responsabilité du fabricant est mise en cause. Le client a donc tout droit de réclamer réparation sans paiement, comme s'il était encore sous garantie.

Mais, soudain... je doute.
P*tain de doutes ! 

Il faut donc vérifier.



Un avocat spécialisé "Consommateurs" dans l'assemblée pour (in)valider ce que j'ai dit ?


Le Particulier

SOS-Net​Extrait DGCCRF :

La  garantie légale contre les vices cachés (Art.  1641 à 1649 du Code  civil)
Art.  1641. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts  cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel  on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage, que l'acheteur ne l'aurait  pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait connus.
L'acheteur  y a droit, quel que soit le produit acheté, quel que soit le vendeur, même  s'il n'y a pas de contrat écrit.

​*
La partie importante :*

La garantie légale couvre  tous les frais entraînés par les vices cachés. Le défaut  doit être antérieur à la vente et rendre les produits impropres  à l'usage auquel ils sont destinés. *Un remboursement partiel  ou total peut être obtenu, ou bien la résolution du contrat*.
*Attention*  : l'action en garantie pour vices cachés  doit être intentée dans les plus brefs délais, au maximum  2 ans, à compter de leur découverte.
​Les doutes sont ainsi presque dissipés : il s'agit, si j'ai bien pigé, de cas par cas.

Pas facile, à part en "class action" de faire plier Apple.


----------



## pomme-accro (26 Septembre 2006)

Les doutes sont ainsi presque dissipés : il s'agit, si j'ai bien pigé, de cas par cas.

Pas facile, à part en "class action" de faire plier Apple.[/QUOTE]


Ouais mais tout ça c'est pour la France quid pour la Belgique (une fois) ?


----------



## Tarul (26 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> ça y est j'ai laisser avec regret  (et surtout un raz le bol) mon macbook au centre apple pour échange de  carte et ventilo suivant les dire du Mr . Déja 2 en attente chez lui  ,il n'a pas pu me donner de délais car déjà rupture de carte chez apple.
> je dis racket car la réponse pour la 3 me fois de apple la prise en charge a domicile est suspendu en France .donc commander sur apple store on vous livre et après......
> donc je me suis fais soulager de 25  pour laisser mon appareil en garanti pour en problème reconnu et de plus avec l'apple care.
> alors pour pas payer ces 25  on doit commander a l'apple vers chez sois mais là aussi il m'avais soulager de 15 pour participation au frais de port lors de l'achat de mon imac ..
> ...




elle est est louche ton histoire, enfin je veux dire que ce qui t'es arrivé n'est pas normale. Normalment tu  n'aurais pas du a payer le retour de ta machine(voir a avancer l'argent), surtout pour un vice de conception. Par contre ton imac tu l'as pris sur l'apple store ou sur l'apple center?


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2006)

sous garantie, tout est pris en charge. C'est carrement de l'abus cette histoire


----------



## kood (26 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> il est difficile de le savoir, en effet pour r&#233;pondre avec certitude a cette question il faudrait :
> 
> -conna&#238;tre le nombre de MB vendus et le nombre de retour au sav apple. hors ces chiffres ne sont disponibles que chez apple.
> 
> Nous ne pouvons faire que des estimations, des sondage, mais tout en gardant a l'esprit que l&#224; nous n'avons qu'une portion des acheteurs de mb ayant un RSS. Mais il est bon de le rappeler.



Info eu par un revendeur apple a l'apple expo

sur 350 macbook vendu sur le stand
plus de 35 retour ...... donc 10% des machines on le probleme et surement plus car le probleme n'arrive pas forcement tout de suite pour mois 2 mois apres l'achat j'ai eu le premier shutdown....


----------



## xao85 (26 Septembre 2006)

Apple devrait faire un rappel des machines!


----------



## zouppi (26 Septembre 2006)

Mon imac viens de chez un revendeur apple sur Limoges  (uniquement apple) est la j'ai r&#233;gler 15 &#8364; de frais de port. (Appareil commander et pris sur place avec un d&#233;lai assez long))
et pour les 25&#8364; c'est pour le fa&#238;te que l'appareil ne vient pas de chez lui (commander  sur l'apple store) .
agissements normal d'apres la dame qui ma r&#233;pondu sur l'apple care .
donc prochaine &#233;tape un courrier  en Irlande (certainement pour rien) 

pascal qui a la rage 


il me semble avoir lu plus haut dans les pages que quelqu'un avait aussi payer 20&#8364; ils me semble


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> Mon imac viens de chez un revendeur apple sur Limoges  (uniquement apple) est la j'ai r&#233;gler 15 &#8364; de frais de port. (Appareil commander et pris sur place avec un d&#233;lai assez long))
> et pour les 25&#8364; c'est pour le fa&#238;te que l'appareil ne vient pas de chez lui (commander  sur l'apple store) .
> agissements normal d'apres la dame qui ma r&#233;pondu sur l'apple care .
> donc prochaine &#233;tape un courrier  en Irlande (certainement pour rien)
> ...


Je n'ai JAMAIS VU qu'il fallait payer quoi que se soit pour un probleme sous garantie, on croit r&#234;ver    
Perso je n'aurais jamais pay&#233; un rond et fait un ramdam de tous les diables. 
En plus, si j'ai bien compris, tu avais d&#233;ja pay&#233; pour faire venir un ordinateur apple chez ton revendeur, si c'est le cas c'est du d&#233;lire totale!!!


----------



## crazer (26 Septembre 2006)

Et voila je suis encore touché par ce pu***n de probléme....Franchement je suis trop heureux d'avoir un macbook mais la franchement je suis vraiment degouté....le pire c'est que cela ne se produit que lorsque la bete est froide....         
m@x


----------



## Frodon (26 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> je suis d accord avec toi...mais bon aujourd hui j ai vu sur d autres forums que malgré la carte mere de changee....le probleme persistait...donc rien n est simple



Oui si seulement la carte mère est changé, ca ne suffit pas, il faut au moins que le couple carte mère/radiateur soit changé, et parfois le top case suivant les conséquences qui ont pu être provoquées par le problème.


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> ça y est j'ai laisser avec regret  (et surtout un raz le bol) mon macbook au centre apple pour échange de  carte et ventilo suivant les dire du Mr . Déja 2 en attente chez lui  ,il n'a pas pu me donner de délais car déjà rupture de carte chez apple.
> je dis racket car la réponse pour la 3 me fois de apple la prise en charge a domicile est suspendu en France .donc commander sur apple store on vous livre et après......
> donc je me suis fais soulager de 25  pour laisser mon appareil en garanti pour en problème reconnu et de plus avec l'apple care.
> alors pour pas payer ces 25  on doit commander a l'apple vers chez sois mais là aussi il m'avais soulager de 15 pour participation au frais de port lors de l'achat de mon imac ..
> ...






tbr a dit:


> Il me semble qu'on parle là de vice caché, hein ?
> Je crois qu'en ce cas, la  responsabilité du fabricant est mise en cause. Le client a donc tout droit de réclamer réparation sans paiement, comme s'il était encore sous



a partir du moment ou tu va déposer pour réparation ailleurs que dans ton lieu d'achat on peu te demander des frais de dossier, c'est parfaitement légal


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a partir du moment ou tu va déposer pour réparation ailleurs que dans ton lieu d'achat on peu te demander des frais de dossier, c'est parfaitement légal



Je comrends plus,il l'a acheté où son mac ?


----------



## zouppi (26 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a partir du moment ou tu va déposer pour réparation ailleurs que dans ton lieu d'achat on peu te demander des frais de dossier, c'est parfaitement légal


je veux bien le déposer ou je l'ai  acheter mais comme il vient de l'apple store et quand tu les appels il t'envoie dans ce centre donc je suis automatiquement  obliger de payer


----------



## zouppi (26 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Je comrends plus,il l'a acheté où son mac ?


mon i mac vient de chez un revendeur (juin 2005) mon macbook vient de l'apple store juin 2006


----------



## samoussa (27 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> mon i mac vient de chez un revendeur (juin 2005) mon macbook vient de l'apple store juin 2006



alors c'est à Apple d'assurer le suivi sans que le client n'ait rien à débourser.  
Pour ton imac, tu l'avais commandé sur l'apple store ou dans le magasin?


----------



## xao85 (27 Septembre 2006)

crazer a dit:


> Et voila je suis encore touché par ce pu***n de probléme....



"ENCORE" ton ordi a déjà  été en réparation pour ce problème???


----------



## kood (27 Septembre 2006)

et voila je vais ce matin deposer mon Macbook dans un apple center à paris un des plus gros....
il n'ont pas pris la machine.... car plus de carte mere de dispo 
ils attendent des infos d'apple 
bref pas de news faut appeler toutes les semaines pour avoir des infos 
savoir si ils ont de nouveau des cartes graphiques
ou si apple va faire un changement des machines....

bref wait and see avec un macbook qui fonctionne pas.....

super je venais juste de passer sur mac ben 1er experience pas vraiment tip top...


----------



## xao85 (27 Septembre 2006)

kood a dit:


> bref pas de news faut appeler toutes les semaines pour avoir des infos
> savoir si ils ont de nouveau des cartes graphiques
> ou si apple va faire un changement des machines....




Une carte graphique dans ton macbook?????  Je te le rach&#232;te!  Ca me changera de la GMA 950...


----------



## kood (27 Septembre 2006)

exact 

je parle de la carte mere biensur


----------



## zouppi (27 Septembre 2006)

commander en magasin ,facture &#224; l'appui avec frais de port dessus


----------



## zouppi (27 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> alors c'est à Apple d'assurer le suivi sans que le client n'ait rien à débourser.
> Pour ton imac, tu l'avais commandé sur l'apple store ou dans le magasin?


pardon oubli&#233; question 
commander en magasin ,facture &#224; l'appui avec frais de port dessus


----------



## samoussa (27 Septembre 2006)

Si je comprends bien, tu es allé chez un revendeur apple pour acheter un imac. Comme il n'en avait pas il l'a commandé et tu as payé les frais de port?


----------



## zouppi (28 Septembre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> pardon oubli&#233; question
> commander en magasin ,facture &#224; l'appui avec frais de port dessus


exact!!
demain je retrouve la facture, si je me rappelle bien c'&#233;tait marquer participation au frais de port 15&#8364;


----------



## samoussa (28 Septembre 2006)

honteux  Tu te rends compte que dans n'importe quelle fnac tu n'aurais rien payé en plus, que via l'Apple store c'etait pareil. c'est la premiere fois que je vois ça


----------



## pbas400 (28 Septembre 2006)

une petite solution qui permet de redemarrer facilement (et de ne plus provoquer d autres shutdown)
il suffit de demarrer en appuyant longuement environ 6 secondes  sur le bouton demarrage.


----------



## cl97 (28 Septembre 2006)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122516

Ca devrait aller mieux&#8230;


----------



## xao85 (28 Septembre 2006)

cl97 a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122516
> 
> Ca devrait aller mieux



Faus espérer... ça règle au moins le problème de rupture de stock de carte mère...
Et Frodon avait dit kil yavait deux sortes de ventilo, yen a une sorte qui doit etre bien merdique.


----------



## neckaros (28 Septembre 2006)

J'ai envoyé mon macbook le 11 septembre... j'en peux plus d'attendre!!!


----------



## kood (28 Septembre 2006)

cl97 a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122516
> 
> Ca devrait aller mieux




A la limite le truc me fait encore plus fliper.......
le shutdown ok ... 
radiateur alors que le mac est froid.....

mais l'ecran de toutes les couleur au demarage je suis sur qu'il na rien à voir avec le radiateur

vraiment du foutage de gueulle....


----------



## Dr_cube (28 Septembre 2006)

Au secours !! 

Je n'ai pas le temps de lire les quelques pages que j'ai manqué dans ce sujet, mais j'ai besoin d'aide : 

Comme vous l'avez peut-être lu au début de ce sujet, mon MacBook s'éteint tout seul depuis longtemps. 
Je ne voulais pas l'enmener tout de suite chez un revendeur, car c'était l'été et j'avais besoins de mon MacBook pour travailler. J'ai donc subit ses extinctions qui devenaient de plus en plus fréquentes. 
Au début du mois de septembre, je suis allé chez un revendeur Apple de Grenoble, et j'ai exposé mon problème. Après avoir règlé 54 euros de frais de dossier, une carte mère était commandée. Elle n'est toujours pas arrivée, mais elle ne devrait plus tarder. En attendant, j'ai gardé mon MacBook, puisqu'il marchait encore un peu. 

En laissant appuyé 5 secondes sur le bouton d'alimentation au démarrage, j'arrivais à limiter les extinctions, moyennant un bruit de réacteur d'avion (Meuh-Meuh permanant) quasi omniprésent pendant les 15 premières minutes d'utilisation. (Le fait de suspendre l'activité du MacBook le faisait s'éteindre dès la réactivation, ou presque). 

Sauf que hier, alors que j'avais un truc très important et très urgent à faire sur mon MacBook, *boum, écran blanc au démarrage : écran blanc, avec une sorte d'image de fond qui tend à apparaitre très lentement, et des bandes colorés verticales d'un pixel de large qui apparaissent sur tout l'écran, sans pour autant le remplir. Au bout de quelques secondes, (alors que le ventilateur tourne,) le Mac s'éteint tout seul. *
J'aimerais donc savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème, s'il est lié avec l'extinction inopinée, et si le fait de changer la carte mère dans quelques jours va résoudre ce problème... 
Bref, aidez moi, je ne sais pas quoi faire.. Dois-je appeler mon revendeur Apple chez qui j'ai commandé la carte mère ? Savez-vous d'où vient ce problème ? Vais-je perdre mes données ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je peux conclure en disant que j'ai la poisse avec les ordinateurs, et que mon MacBook n'est pas épargné par ma malchance habituelle concernant les ordinateur et le matériel informatique. 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## fab_pastek (28 Septembre 2006)

Ne t'inquite pas j'ai le meme probleme depuis deux semaines, le double probleme en fait, les extinctions plus les bandes verticales. Je crois que pour les bandes verticales tu as du toucher a la luminosite durant ta derniere session. 

A double probleme, double solution.

1. Tu appuies plusieurs secondes sur le bouton de demarrage, jusqu'a ce que la lumiere verte clignote, ce qui provoque le declenchement des ventilos.

2. Tu fais un reset de la PRAM je crois, et ce, des que TON ECRAN S'ALLUME en appuyant simultanement sur 4 touches, je suis sur un PC au boulot donc je ne suis plus sur, POMME + ALT (je sais que ce sont les deux touches a gauche de la touche d'espace, + P + R, et tu restes appuye jusqu'a ce que ton ordi redemarre.

A l'avenir je t'invite a ne plus changer la luminosite de l'ecran, ca t'evite la phase 2 !

C'est ce que je fais depuis 2 semaines et je m'en sors !

Bon courage !


----------



## Dr_cube (28 Septembre 2006)

Raaa oui en effet, je change souvent la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran... 
Bon bin tant mieux si c'est "juste" &#231;a ^^. Je vais pouvoir de nouveau utiliser mon ordinateur. Merci beaucoup pour cette info ! (Je savais d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;initialiser la PRAM, et c'est bien cela :  alt+pomme+p+q). 

Entre temps j'ai appel&#233; mon revendeur Apple, et il m'a dit que ma carte m&#232;re devrait arriver &#224; la fin de la semaine ou en d&#233;but de semaine prochaine, et que visiblement, je ne suis pas concern&#233; par les ruptures de stock d'Apple. Il m'a confi&#233; que la demande en carte m&#232;re &#233;tait &#233;norme et qu'Apple ne peut plus suivre. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, C'EST ... TOUS CES PROBLEMES ... !!!!!


----------



## gibet_b (28 Septembre 2006)

Moi ce qui m'hallucine c'est qu'il faille payer des frais de dossier !!! C'est hors de question que j'en paye si mon MacBook tombe en panne... J'ai pris l'AppleCare, ça m'a coûté quasi 300 euros, c'est pas pour payer 50 euros de frais de dossier en plus !!! 

Je trouve cela honteux !    

Y-en-a-t-il ici qui ont rapporté leur MacBook dans un Apple Center alors qu'ils l'avaient acheté sur le store, et qui n'ont pas payé de frais de dossier ?


----------



## samoussa (28 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'hallucine c'est qu'il faille payer des frais de dossier !!! C'est hors de question que j'en paye si mon MacBook tombe en panne... J'ai pris l'AppleCare, ça m'a coûté quasi 300 euros, c'est pas pour payer 50 euros de frais de dossier en plus !!!
> 
> Je trouve cela honteux !
> 
> Y-en-a-t-il ici qui ont rapporté leur MacBook dans un Apple Center alors qu'ils l'avaient acheté sur le store, et qui n'ont pas payé de frais de dossier ?


A mon avis, ne payent que ceux qui ne disent rien. Moi si ça tombe en rade et qu'on me demande quoi que se soit, ça va hurler


----------



## gibet_b (28 Septembre 2006)

Ça s'est pas passé comment toi pour tes trois envois en SAV ? C'était avant que Apple demande à ce qu'ils soient déposé dans un AppleCenter ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> une petite solution qui permet de redemarrer facilement (et de ne plus provoquer d autres shutdown)
> il suffit de demarrer en appuyant longuement environ 6 secondes  sur le bouton demarrage.



Sauf que ca bloque le CPU à 1GHz, pas très interessant comme solution.


----------



## zouppi (28 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> honteux  Tu te rends compte que dans n'importe quelle fnac tu n'aurais rien payé en plus, que via l'Apple store c'etait pareil. c'est la premiere fois que je vois ça


je sais, je suis aller cher un revendeur suite à un conseil d'un ami qui m'a fait découvrir mac (je ne regrette pas le système  ni mon g5) . c'est vrai que je la fnac est peu être la meilleure solution
pascal
imac g5 17'' ,macbook en attente de carte mère et l'adsl depuis aujourd'hui(c'est quand même mieux)


----------



## samoussa (28 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Ça s'est pas passé comment toi pour tes trois envois en SAV ? C'était avant que Apple demande à ce qu'ils soient déposé dans un AppleCenter ?



je n'ai jamais deboursé un centime. Manquerait plus que ça, sous garantie  C'etait asso. de defense de consommateur au c.. direct


----------



## zouppi (28 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> A mon avis, ne payent que ceux qui ne disent rien. Moi si ça tombe en rade et qu'on me demande quoi que se soit, ça va hurler


c'est pas  le faite de rien dire j'ai appeler 3 fois apple (n° apple care) est a chaque fois m&#234;me r&#233;ponse "le d&#233;poser dans un centre agr&#233;e,pas de prise a domicile"
donc pour moi pour l'instant la seul solution c'est un courrier.
car je suis presser de le retrouver car le compaq pentium ll c'est pas le pied apr&#232;s le macbook!!!


----------



## Tarul (29 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> je n'ai jamais deboursé un centime. Manquerait plus que ça, sous garantie  C'etait asso. de defense de consommateur au c.. direct



Ce serait intéressant de contacter l'une d'entre elle pour savoir, si c'est légale ou pas.

Par contre j'hallucine qu'il ne prenne pas en charge ton macbook a domicile. même acer fait mieux que ça(et pourtant mon portable acer en a fait des retour en sav), je n'ai jamais eut a payer quoique ce soit et c'était toujours a leur charge et non la mienne.


----------



## gibet_b (29 Septembre 2006)

Normalement Apple prend les portables en charge à domicile, mais devant l'étendu des problèmes du MacBook ils ont décidé qu'il ne le faisait plus... Ça reviendra peut-être quand les problèmes du MacBook seront résolus ?


----------



## samoussa (29 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Normalement Apple prend les portables en charge à domicile, mais devant l'étendu des problèmes du MacBook ils ont décidé qu'il ne le faisait plus... Ça reviendra peut-être quand les problèmes du MacBook seront résolus ?



le pb c'est qu'une garantie c'est une garantie  Je pense au type qu'a balancé + de 300 euro dans un applecare, et à qui on demande encore 50 euros pour "frais de dossier"


----------



## gibet_b (29 Septembre 2006)

J'y pense très bien puisque j'ai justement pris un AppleCare et que j'imagine comment je réagirai si mon MacBook tombe en panne et qu'on me demande en plus 50 euros !!!!


----------



## Tarul (29 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> J'y pense très bien puisque j'ai justement pris un AppleCare et que j'imagine comment je réagirai si mon MacBook tombe en panne et qu'on me demande en plus 50 euros !!!!


surtout pour un frais de dossier. Là on peut dire que le type en face de toi te prend pour une vache à lait. J'espère qu'apple reverra son  système de distribution et de sav, car il n'est vraiment pas top du tout.


----------



## samoussa (29 Septembre 2006)

pauvre Tarul, qui vient de passer sur mac juste quand les choses se gatent


----------



## xao85 (29 Septembre 2006)

Ouai ben j'espère que tout ça va s'améliorer parceque je trouve ça honteux!!!!


----------



## Tarul (29 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> pauvre Tarul, qui vient de passer sur mac juste quand les choses se gatent



m'en fout, j'ai acheté l'imac a la fnac...


----------



## Riddick (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, je tiens &#224; rajouter mon ptits grain de sel : 






Donc un relev&#233; de Coconuts assez incoh&#233;rent





Quand &#224; l'indicateur de charge, c'est du grand n'importe quoi...

Edit: je pr&#233;cise, j'ai bien le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que tout le monde ici, d&#233;marrage difficile et shutdown intempestifs


----------



## samoussa (29 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> m'en fout, j'ai acheté l'imac a la fnac...



salaud va !


----------



## pbas400 (30 Septembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Sauf que ca bloque le CPU à 1GHz, pas très interessant comme solution.



c est helas pratiquement la seule que j ai pour pouvoir demarrer en ce moment 
c est surprenant que le probleme se situe souvent pour bcp de monde pendant le demarrage à froid.

je regrette maintenant l achat de mon macbook (j aurais prefere un macbook pro)
et si un jour Sony ou Dell propose OSX...


----------



## gibet_b (30 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> et si un jour Sony ou Dell propose OSX...



Certes le MacBook est pas l'ordinateur le plus fiable d'Apple  Mais tu crois que Sony (par ex) n'aucun problème de cet envergure ? Alors pourquoi se demande-t-on s'ils vont pouvoir se relever du rappel de millions et de millions de batteries ? Et ce n'est sûrement qu'un exemple....


----------



## Frodon (30 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> c est helas pratiquement la seule que j ai pour pouvoir demarrer en ce moment
> c est surprenant que le probleme se situe souvent pour bcp de monde pendant le demarrage &#224; froid.
> 
> je regrette maintenant l achat de mon macbook (j aurais prefere un macbook pro)
> et si un jour Sony ou Dell propose OSX...



Mais fait le r&#233;parer il marchera nickel apr&#232;s!

Et quand tu dis que tu aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un MacBook Pro, tu le dis parce que les capacit&#233;s techniques, notamment du chipset graphique, ne conviennent finalement pas &#224; tes besoins, ou tu le dis parce qu'il est tomb&#233; en panne.

Si c'est le dernier cas alors je vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de pr&#233;f&#233;rer un MacBook Pro juste pour ca, il peut &#233;galement tomber en panne comme n'importe quel autre produit fait par l'homme (que ca soit fait par Apple, Sony, Ferrari, Mercedes ou autre).

Si au contraire fonctionnellement, lorsqu'il fonctionne normalement &#233;videment, ton MacBook te convient parfaitement, alors tu as fait le bon choix et l&#224; seule chose qu'il te reste &#224; faire, et qui est la seule v&#233;ritable solution pour que ton MacBook refonctionne vraiment normalement, c'est de le faire r&#233;parer.

Alors plut&#244;t que de ne pas arr&#234;ter de te plaindre qu'il ne marche pas toutes les 5 minutes, FAIS LE REPARER <mot auto censure>!!!!


----------



## pbas400 (30 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Certes le MacBook est pas l'ordinateur le plus fiable d'Apple  Mais tu crois que Sony (par ex) n'aucun problème de cet envergure ? Alors pourquoi se demande-t-on s'ils vont pouvoir se relever du rappel de millions et de millions de batteries ? Et ce n'est sûrement qu'un exemple....



Un changement de batterie c est vraiment PEANUTS  
et sur mon macbook, j ai eu aussi un changement de batterie 

en résumé....2 macbooks Blanc (finition pas terrible), 1 noir (avec changement batterie et probleme de shutdown maintenant)

HEUREUSEMENT que OSX c est SUPERBE  sinon je serais reparti dans le monde Windows.

je vais devoir l envoyer au SAV et le delai d attente me fait peuuuuuuuur


----------



## gibet_b (30 Septembre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> Un changement de batterie c est vraiment PEANUTS
> et sur mon macbook, j ai eu aussi un changement de batterie



Je n'ai pas voulu dire que si tu avais achet&#233; un sony, tu aurais eu qu'un probl&#232;me de batteries. J'ai voulu dire que n'importe quel constructeur &#233;tait susceptible de commettre des erreurs de conceptions. Et la diff&#233;rence c'est que toutes les batteries sony (c'est d'ailleurs une batterie sony que tu as dans ton macbook et c'est pour cela que tu as eu un changement) d'une certaine p&#233;riode sont touch&#233;s par le probl&#232;me, alors que &#231;a ne semble pas &#234;tre le cas du macbook. 

Si il y avait des forums DELL ou SONY tu verrais que c'est exactement la m&#234;me chose (le m&#234;me genre de probl&#232;me sur des s&#233;ries) que chez Apple... Simplement Apple a d&#233;j&#224; une gamme beaucoup plus r&#233;duite et il y a une communaut&#233; derri&#232;re qui ne laisse rien passer.

Ton erreur a &#233;t&#233; de croire qu'Apple ne pouvait pas rencontrer de probl&#232;me de conception... 

Je trouve que penser que les constructeurs de pcs ne rencontrent jamais de probl&#232;me du m&#234;me acabit que celui du MacBook, c'est vraiment de la mauvaise fois.


----------



## pbas400 (30 Septembre 2006)

je suis bien d accord qu il faut le faire reparer...mais actuellement c est plus ou moins 3 semaines d attente  
et on peut avoir aussi des doutes sur la reparation car sur d autres forums, certains avaient encore le probleme en retour de SAV  !!!!!!

un moment il fallait changer CM et Ventilos, maintenant c est ventilos, mais demain ??
(c est de l humour )

Apple-ment votre 

et pour info je ne me plais jamais, je constate (je suis ZEN)

sinon pour la petite histoire, Apple m a debit&#233; 2 fois 113 euros suite &#224; l echange de batterie....erreur &#224; la comptabilit&#233; semble t il...226 euros dans leur poche.....je reste zen.....et ils ont regularis&#233;s rapidement


----------



## Frodon (1 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> je suis bien d accord qu il faut le faire reparer...mais actuellement c est plus ou moins 3 semaines d attente
> et on peut avoir aussi des doutes sur la reparation car sur d autres forums, certains avaient encore le probleme en retour de SAV  !!!!!!
> 
> un moment il fallait changer CM et Ventilos, maintenant c est ventilos, mais demain ??
> (c est de l humour )



Bah visiblement au début Apple avait joué la prudence et changeait les carte mères également au cas où elles auraient pu être alterées par le dysfonctionnement du ventilo.
Ils se sont rendu compte au final qu'elle n'étaient visiblement aucunement affecté et fonctionnaient toujours parfaitement. La veritable cause étant donc le système de refroidissement uniquement. 

Pour les gens temoignant de recidive, ceux que j'ai lu en tout cas, n'avaient eu que la carte mère de changé et donc avaient toujours le ventilo défectueux, ce qui explique logiquement la recidive.


----------



## neckaros (1 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> je suis bien d accord qu il faut le faire reparer...mais actuellement c est plus ou moins 3 semaines d attente


Effectivement j'en suis à trois semaines moi. J'aurai pensé qu'avec la constation du "seul le ventilo est à changé" tout aurait accéléré mais apparament non.
Peut etre que vu qu'ils ont commandé les pièces avant cette constatation ils attendent quand meme une nouvelle CM pour moi, et ptet aussi qu'ils sont également en rupture de stock du capot qui se décolorait .Enfin bon j'ai switché il y a deux mois de win a mac et j'adore mac donc je reste zen, mais la j'en vient a rever de mon mac telment il me manque lol!
Par contre je pense que la réparation sera pour de bon. Ils ont bien eu le temps d'analyser le probleme la, et lance une sorte de constatation officielle qui pousse a l'envoie au SAV tanterait à prouver qu'ils sont plus ou moin sur de leur coup autrement bonjour les frais pour recommencer tout le chmilblique une deuxième fois!


Cordialement,
Arnaud


----------



## pomme-accro (1 Octobre 2006)

Voilà une appli toute simple qui pourtant nous évite de devoir encoder des dvd à longueur de journées afin de faire monter la t° du mac.
Ici on lance on attend et on croise les doigts 
Au bout de 10_15 minutes si vous n'avez pas de shutdown alors vous n'en n'aurez jamais.:rateau: 

http://www.macbookrandomshutdown.com/utils/macbookrss.dmg

On dirait que c'est une petite partie des macbook qui sont touchés ± 15 %

Allez bonne chance à tous !!!:love:


----------



## pbas400 (1 Octobre 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:


> Voilà une appli toute simple qui pourtant nous évite de devoir encoder des dvd à longueur de journées afin de faire monter la t° du mac.
> Ici on lance on attend et on croise les doigts
> Au bout de 10_15 minutes si vous n'avez pas de shutdown alors vous n'en n'aurez jamais.:rateau:
> 
> ...




en moins d 1 minute


----------



## pomme-accro (1 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> en moins d 1 minute



Mais de rien cher ami ! désolé que cela tourne au vinaigre pour toi 
En tout cas chez moi no problemo


----------



## sandrine91 (1 Octobre 2006)

il faut le laisser "tourner" combien de temps ?
au bout de quelques minutes j'ai interrompu car le bruit de ventilo me faisait peur


----------



## samoussa (1 Octobre 2006)

je suis en train de faire le test et apres environ 15 minutes le ventilo tourne à fond, je suis sur internet en plus et pas de RSS


----------



## pomme-accro (1 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> il faut le laisser "tourner" combien de temps ?
> au bout de quelques minutes j'ai interrompu car le bruit de ventilo me faisait peur


Cher Sandrine,
Allez voir sur le chouette site http://www.macbookrandomshutdown.com
Tout y 'est clairement expliqué !! et en plus vous y trouverez les macuser qui ont le même prob que vous (ou peut être pas) ainsi  qu'une liste à jour de numéro de série.
Mais c'est clair que si au bout de 15 minutes rien ne c'est passé il ne se passera sans doute jamais rien  !!!!!
Bien à vous votre dévoué !


----------



## martinette (2 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a y est je suis sur le pc de mon copain, lui au moins il ne s'&#233;teint pas tout seul!! le macbook est parti &#224; la r&#233;paration le 20 septembre, et je devrais le r&#233;cup&#233;rer le 24 octobre. vu le site macbookrandomshutdown.com, ce n'est pas une assurance que le probl&#232;me sera r&#233;gl&#233; pour autant. Nombre de personnes sont retomb&#233;es dans le cauchemar rss au bout de trois semaines apr&#232;s SAV.
personne n'est &#224; l'abri d'un d&#233;faut de fabrication, et les taches jaunes &#231;a ne me g&#234;nait pas. l&#224;, acheter un ordi &#224; 1100 euros pour travailler et se retrouver sans rien, c'est un peu dur!

et moi j'ai pay&#233; 40 euros de "frais de dossier" 
sign&#233;: vache &#224; lait sans ordinateur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

martinette a dit:


> personne n'est à l'abri d'un défaut de fabrication, et les taches jaunes ça ne me gênait pas. là, acheter un ordi à 1100 euros pour travailler et se retrouver sans rien, c'est un peu dur!
> 
> et moi j'ai payé 40 euros de "frais de dossier"
> signé: vache à lait sans ordinateur



Ce MacBook n'aura vraiment pas fait une très bonne publicité à Apple; d'autant plus que, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire plus haut, il y a pas mal de gens qui sont arrivés sur mac avec cette bécane... pas terrible l'accueil! On comprendrait facilement qu'ils s'en retournent sur PC.
Dommage, c'était une belle machine à switcher


----------



## béné (2 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Ce MacBook n'aura vraiment pas fait une très bonne publicité à Apple; d'autant plus que, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire plus haut, il y a pas mal de gens qui sont arrivés sur mac avec cette bécane... pas terrible l'accueil! On comprendrait facilement qu'ils s'en retournent sur PC.
> Dommage, c'était une belle machine à switcher




C'est une belle machine pour switcher...
N'oublions pas ceux qui sont aussi 150% satisfaits!!:love:


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Ce MacBook n'aura vraiment pas fait une très bonne publicité à Apple; d'autant plus que, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire plus haut, il y a pas mal de gens qui sont arrivés sur mac avec cette bécane... pas terrible l'accueil! On comprendrait facilement qu'ils s'en retournent sur PC.
> Dommage, c'était une belle machine à switcher




Qu'il y est des problèmes sur une machine, cela peut arriver a n'importe quel constructeur d'ordinateur. Non, ce qui n'est vraiment pas cool c'est le temps mis à trouver la solution(encore le shutdiown du au radiateur est un peu tordu comme panne). mais c'est surtout le fait que certaines personnes qui sont content de leur os(pour la plupart) mais qui se retrouve a payer des frais de dossier sur une machine sous garantie avec un problème reconnu par apple. Personnellement si on me dit que je dois payer des frai de dossier(entre 40 et 50 en plus!), ben c'est simple je me casse de la boutique après un scandale devant les autres clients.


----------



## samoussa (2 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Qu'il y est des problèmes sur une machine, cela peut arriver a n'importe quel constructeur d'ordinateur. Non, ce qui n'est vraiment pas cool c'est le temps mis à trouver la solution(encore le shutdiown du au radiateur est un peu tordu comme panne). mais c'est surtout le fait que certaines personnes qui sont content de leur os(pour la plupart) mais qui se retrouve a payer des frais de dossier sur une machine sous garantie avec un problème reconnu par apple. Personnellement si on me dit que je dois payer des frai de dossier(entre 40 et 50 en plus!), ben c'est simple je me casse de la boutique après un scandale devant les autres clients.


----------



## sandrine91 (2 Octobre 2006)

j'ai eu des soucis avec mon premier MacBook mais je tiens quand même à dire que je n'ai aucun regret et que ce petit portable a quelquechose que bien d'autres n'ont pas  
donc si c'était à refaire, je le referais :love:


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour. 
J'arrive de mauvais poils sur le net et un moral à 0 après un weekend ou j'ai eu une mauvaise surprise.
Après un superbe mariage ce weekend je rentre chez moi allume mon macbook pour rentrer les photos... et au moment de taper mon mot de passe. paf extinction :hein:. Je redémare illico sans problème (différence par rapport à avant ma réparation ou je devais attendre avant de redemarer) donc je me demande si le pbm est revenu ou simple plantage ou fausse manip(ce qui m'étonnerait)  Enfin depuis hier soir rien... je viens de télécharger le logiciel.. je l'essaye ce soir. (là je sui à la fac) et bien sur je vous tiens au jus.
Cher communauté mac je suis vraiment agacé et j'ai besoin de votre soutient, j'ai déjà passé 3 semaines en réparation et j'ai vraiment pas envi de réitérer. Je sens que si je l'envoie je le revend après et j'attends une rev B. Parceque là ma confiance en apple est touché. Et puis si on me demande de payer quoi que ce soit je fais un SCANDALE(dailleur après un envoie en sav j'espère qu'il prenne toujours gratos????)


----------



## gibet_b (2 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'arrive de mauvais poils sur le net et un moral à 0 après un weekend ou j'ai eu une mauvaise surprise.
> Après un superbe mariage ce weekend je rentre chez moi allume mon macbook pour rentrer les photos... et au moment de taper mon mot de passe. paf extinction :hein:. Je redémare illico sans problème (différence par rapport à avant ma réparation ou je devais attendre avant de redemarer) donc je me demande si le pbm est revenu ou simple plantage ou fausse manip(ce qui m'étonnerait)  Enfin depuis hier soir rien... je viens de télécharger le logiciel.. je l'essaye ce soir. (là je sui à la fac) et bien sur je vous tiens au jus.
> Cher communauté mac je suis vraiment agacé et j'ai besoin de votre soutient, j'ai déjà passé 3 semaines en réparation et j'ai vraiment pas envi de réitérer. Je sens que si je l'envoie je le revend après et j'attends une rev B. Parceque là ma confiance en apple est touché. Et puis si on me demande de payer quoi que ce soit je fais un SCANDALE(dailleur après un envoie en sav j'espère qu'il prenne toujours gratos????)



On de tout coeur avec toi et on te comprend parfaitement  

En ce qui concerne ces histoires de frais, m'est avis qu'il faudrait que les gens qui ont du payer quelque chose devraient se regrouper et porter le problème à l'attention d'une société de consommateur. Car je crois que tous les gens trouvent ce procédé scandaleux !


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> On de tout coeur avec toi et on te comprend parfaitement
> 
> En ce qui concerne ces histoires de frais, m'est avis qu'il faudrait que les gens qui ont du payer quelque chose devraient se regrouper et porter le problème à l'attention d'une société de consommateur. Car je crois que tous les gens trouvent ce procédé scandaleux !


je pense tout pareil que toi gibet_b. Il ne faut pas se laisser marcher dessus pour ce genre de chose qui n'existe pas dans le monde pc.

pour xao85, a ton second démarrage, il a tenu le coups? As tu regardé tes logs system et kernel?

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi. c'est le genre de chose qui peuvent vous finir par vous dégouter du monde mac..


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> On de tout coeur avec toi et on te comprend parfaitement
> 
> En ce qui concerne ces histoires de frais, m'est avis qu'il faudrait que les gens qui ont du payer quelque chose devraient se regrouper et porter le problème à l'attention d'une société de consommateur. Car je crois que tous les gens trouvent ce procédé scandaleux !



Merci... enfin jespère que ce soir le test sera concluant... et que je n'aurai pas d'extinction. :mouais:
J'espérai ne plus avoir à poster ds ce topique que pour aider des macuser et ben je sens que je suis reparti pour en baver. 
Enfin on se sert les coudes en cas de coup dur avec la communauté mac c'est ça la différence avec le monde pc!


----------



## xao85 (2 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je pense tout pareil que toi gibet_b. Il ne faut pas se laisser marcher dessus pour ce genre de chose qui n'existe pas dans le monde pc.
> 
> pour xao85, a ton second d&#233;marrage, il a tenu le coups? As tu regard&#233; tes logs system et kernel?
> 
> Je suis de tout coeur avec toi. c'est le genre de chose qui peuvent vous finir par vous d&#233;gouter du monde mac..



Oui il a tenu le coup il a m&#234;me tr&#232;s bien red&#233;mar&#233; alors qu'avant ma r&#233;paration c'&#233;tait mission impossible durant 5mn. 
C'est quoi "logsystem" et "kernel" ???


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui il a tenu le coup il a m&#234;me tr&#232;s bien red&#233;mar&#233; alors qu'avant ma r&#233;paration c'&#233;tait mission impossible durant 5mn.
> C'est quoi "logsystem" et "kernel" ???




ah un tit cour rapides alors. 

Tu ne le sais peut &#234;tre pas, mais Mac os ext un unix comme le sont Aix, HP-UX et linux(enfin des fois on dit plutot unix-like pour ce dernier). Et Mac os X enregistre beaucoup d'evenement qui se produisent sur ta machine, du d&#233;marrage &#224; son extinction. C'est ce que j'appeles les "logs". Ils sont class&#233;s par type et par application sur notre Tigrou(et sur les anciennes version aussi). Les deux types de log(ou journaux syst&#232;me aussi sous windows) suceptibles de te renseigner sur le pourquoi du reboot sont ceux qui sont li&#233; au kernel(noyaux) et au syst&#232;mes.

Pour les consulter, tu as un visualisateur grahpique(console.log ou console.app) que tu trouveras dans le dossier utilitaire de tes applications. Si tu n'a pas le volet d'exploration de tout tes logs, clique sur le bouton-image qui reprend l'image de console.app. A partir de l&#224; tu choisis kernel.log ou system.log.

Tu peux faire des recherches sur certains therme.

C'est grace a ces logs, que l'on sait qu'il y a des shutdown. En faisant une recher sur "shutdown" tu devrait vite savoir si tu as le m&#234;me probl&#232;me qu'avant ton envoie en sav.

en esperant que j'ai &#233;t&#233; clair. 

ah, va les consulter avec un compte administrateur pour ne rien oublier.


----------



## sandrine91 (2 Octobre 2006)

je suis de tout coeur avec toi xao85   et j'esp&#232;re que ton soucis ne se reproduira pas !


----------



## samoussa (2 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'arrive de mauvais poils sur le net et un moral &#224; 0 apr&#232;s un weekend ou j'ai eu une mauvaise surprise.
> Apr&#232;s un superbe mariage ce weekend je rentre chez moi allume mon macbook pour rentrer les photos... et au moment de taper mon mot de passe. paf extinction :hein:. Je red&#233;mare illico sans probl&#232;me (diff&#233;rence par rapport &#224; avant ma r&#233;paration ou je devais attendre avant de redemarer) donc je me demande si le pbm est revenu ou simple plantage ou fausse manip(ce qui m'&#233;tonnerait)  Enfin depuis hier soir rien... je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger le logiciel.. je l'essaye ce soir. (l&#224; je sui &#224; la fac) et bien sur je vous tiens au jus.
> Cher communaut&#233; mac je suis vraiment agac&#233; et j'ai besoin de votre soutient, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; 3 semaines en r&#233;paration et j'ai vraiment pas envi de r&#233;it&#233;rer. Je sens que si je l'envoie je le revend apr&#232;s et j'attends une rev B. Parceque l&#224; ma confiance en apple est touch&#233;. Et puis si on me demande de payer quoi que ce soit je fais un SCANDALE(dailleur apr&#232;s un envoie en sav j'esp&#232;re qu'il prenne toujours gratos????)



Allons allons, pas de panique. , m&#234;me apres 3 mb frapp&#233;s de tous les mots, j'ai malgr&#233; tout  repris un de ces petits portables, car comme l'a dit Sandrine plus haut, ils ont qq chose qu'un vulgaire Dell n'a pas. Et regarde maintenant, mon blackbook marche du feu de dieu. Bon , j'ai un px mort mais je ne le vois plus que quand je le regarde!   Courage camarade et garde confiance


----------



## pbas400 (2 Octobre 2006)

j attends la sortie du leopard et switcher sur un macbook PRO 
trop cheap le macbook...(imaginons un macbook avec windows...on se foutrait tous du produit)
macbook go home SAV


----------



## pomme-accro (2 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> j attends la sortie du leopard et switcher sur un macbook PRO
> trop cheap le macbook...(imaginons un macbook avec windows...on se foutrait tous du produit)
> macbook go home SAV



Parle pour toi mon cher, le mien est trop cool petit, lumineux, rapide, pas cher et sans prob
Rien &#224; voir avec mon ancien ibook :sleep: 
Je pense que tu as tendance &#224; prendre ton cas pour la g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233; !
En tout cas si tu te d&#233;cides pour une autre b&#233;cane je te souhaite beaucoup de bonheur et surtout de la chance


----------



## pbas400 (2 Octobre 2006)

la generalit&#233;...SUREMENT
http://www.macbookrandomshutdown.com/
cela toucherait entre 10 et 15% des macbook....c est PEANUTS 
moi je prends &#231;a avec le sourire...mais j ai l impression que l on a pas le droit de dire du mal des MAC et &#231;a c est marrant comme attitude  sur les forums (enfin pas sur tous)

moi je suis ZEN, et resterais fidele &#224; APPLE...alors je prefere me moquer du Macbook qui est vraiment un echec question qualit&#233;.


----------



## pomme-accro (3 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> la generalité...SUREMENT
> http://www.macbookrandomshutdown.com/
> cela toucherait entre 10 et 15% des macbook....c est PEANUTS
> moi je prends ça avec le sourire...mais j ai l impression que l on a pas le droit de dire du mal des MAC et ça c est marrant comme attitude  sur les forums (enfin pas sur tous)
> ...



Tu ne m'apprends rien :love:  car le post que tu cites vient de moi !! , donc je suis au courant et je maintient que malgré cette dizaines de malchanceux le macbook reste pour moi une supra bécanne alors on va clore cette discussion: je ne t'en veux pas du tout d'être mécontent au contraire je pense que je serais dans le même état que toi si j'avais le mauvais n°  
Mais je voulais juste souligner que 10 ou 15% (évalué non officiel) ce n'était pas tout le monde !!!:love:


----------



## xao85 (3 Octobre 2006)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos messages
T'inqui&#232;tes Samoussa m&#234;me si je suis un peu furax contre apple, je reste une personne convaincu que la pomme, ya que &#231;a de vrai.(chez moi c'est 80% de mac) Il est donc hors de question que je parte du c&#244;t&#233; windows.
Sinon j'ai fait le test pendant 20mn aucune extinction....  A moiti&#233; rassur&#233; donc parceque pour moi le pbm est al&#233;atoire. Mais je repete que l'extinction m'a fait moyennement penser aux extinctions que j'avais au part avant, vu que j'ai pu red&#233;marer mon ordi ilico. enfin j'attends de voir si cela se reproduit...  J'esp&#232;re ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise.


----------



## xao85 (3 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ah un tit cour rapides alors.
> 
> Tu ne le sais peut être pas, mais Mac os ext un unix comme le sont Aix, HP-UX et linux(enfin des fois on dit plutot unix-like pour ce dernier). Et Mac os X enregistre beaucoup d'evenement qui se produisent sur ta machine, du démarrage à son extinction. C'est ce que j'appeles les "logs". Ils sont classés par type et par application sur notre Tigrou(et sur les anciennes version aussi). Les deux types de log(ou journaux système aussi sous windows) suceptibles de te renseigner sur le pourquoi du reboot sont ceux qui sont lié au kernel(noyaux) et au systèmes.
> 
> ...



Merci!!!  je vais essayer de voir ça ce soir.


----------



## Kroqueuse2mac (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de savoir si les derniers Macbook reçu , ont se problème. .. si ce n'est plus la cas, c'est que Apple connaît le problème ...


 
Macbook acheté il y a presque 3semaines... Shutdowns apparus hier... Saloperie...!


----------



## samoussa (3 Octobre 2006)

Kroqueuse2mac a dit:


> Macbook acheté il y a presque 3semaines... Shutdowns apparus hier... Saloperie...!



veux tu surveiller ton language !! :rateau:


----------



## pbas400 (3 Octobre 2006)

Kroqueuse2mac a dit:


> Macbook acheté il y a presque 3semaines... Shutdowns apparus hier... Saloperie...!



greaaaaaaaaaat  la famille s'aggrandit, ça c est une bonne nouvelle 

welcome on board


----------



## samoussa (3 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> greaaaaaaaaaat  la famille s'aggrandit, ça c est une bonne nouvelle
> 
> welcome on board



je te sens cynique sur ce coup là


----------



## Marvin_R (3 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> je te sens cynique sur ce coup là



Et oui, on sait bien que l'important n'est pas d'être heureux, mais que les autres soient malheureux. 
C'est ça aussi la solidarité, c'est souhaiter que les ennuis qui nous arrivent, arrivent aussi aux autres.


----------



## pbas400 (3 Octobre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Et oui, on sait bien que l'important n'est pas d'être heureux, mais que les autres soient malheureux.
> C'est ça aussi la solidarité, c'est souhaiter que les ennuis qui nous arrivent, arrivent aussi aux autres.



absolument pas !!!!
c est juste histoire qu il vaut mieux rire de cette situation qui touche des milliers de personnes à travers le monde.

et de toute façon il y a tellement de situation plus grave, que le probleme du macbook est vraiment derisoire, et qu il faut mieux positiver.

un peu d humour n a jamais fait de mal


----------



## xao85 (4 Octobre 2006)

bon ben j'ai limpression que G juste ue un mauvais bug... 
pa de rss depuis dimanche et après 2 test de + de 20 mn. tjs rien....  
Quelqu'un sait si ce test est fiable? Au fait ça m'a fait rire, ce test est normalement fait pr les macbooks est il est en power pc et non en universal...


----------



## martinette (4 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Personnellement si on me dit que je dois payer des frai de dossier(entre 40 et 50 en plus!), ben c'est simple je me casse de la boutique après un scandale devant les autres clients.


 hé ben moi avec mon mètre soixante trois je me vois pas casser un applecenter devant trois vendeurs baraqués!  alors je paye et je prie pour que le 24 octobre me revienne un beau macbook qui marche.
moi j'étais déjà chez apple avant et je trouve aussi que c'est une machine superbe. je me sens très à l'aise avec je le trouve beau et pratique, la isight est superbe, bref c'est juste que j'aimerais qu'il marche (si c'est pas trop demander hin hin


----------



## laurent1 (4 Octobre 2006)

Le mien est revenu hier! Il marche! le technicien m'a demandé si il a deja ete ouvert car les clips etaient en mauvais etats... Je lui ai repondu que non et que il y avait deux defaut de moulage dans les coques clavier et ecran... Donc il a recommandé les pieces. Et des que c la je repass epour les changements.

Macbook1: echange standard. Death on arrival. On me rend un macbook 2
Macbook2: changement de radiateur
macbook2: changement de l'ecran
macbook2: changement de la plaque autour du clavier
macbook2: changement des clips

c'est rentable comme Business, Steve, les macbooks?:love: :love:   :rateau:   

Pour les batteries qui explosent c'est quand??

Sinon quant il marche c'est vraiment une TOP bécanne... Mais faut en profiter vite.


----------



## ba2 (4 Octobre 2006)

Alors, moi au bout d'une semaine, le technicien a failli me redonner ma machine sans la reparer car elle a tourné une semaine sans reboot, hors, cet aprem' je rappelle, il me dit qu'il ne demarre plus du tout (clic clic sous le lecteur dvd) et qu'il avait recu une note d'APPLE comme quoi des kits carte mere / radiateur etaient enfin dispos officiellement pour ce type de probleme. ca devrait prendre 3j
donc j'attends en esperant qu'il n'a pas fumé mon macbookpro car j'ai un live TRES bientot.


----------



## Mat07 (4 Octobre 2006)

salut à tous, alors je m'explique...
J'ai eu comme beaucoup de gens le problème sur mon MB, il est aprti en réparation, j'ai dus payer 20E de prise en charge, le délai 15 jours. Mai bon ce n'est pas le plus grave, il est 22h20 et mon Mb vient de s'éteindre et plus moyen de le rallumer Un clic clic est entendu et il bloque sur l'écran gris du démarrage. Vous imaginez les Bou...
Alors je n'ai plus qu'a attendre demain pour encore appler le store, encore donner de l'argent avec leur numéro 0800, et encore écouter des personnes me dirent qu'ils sont au courant. Enfin bref, c'est dommage pour une machine acheter le 18 mai, aussi neuve et avoir autant de problème...Le 2ème en moins de 4 mois...    
Aller salut à tous....


----------



## ba2 (4 Octobre 2006)

toi aussi clic clic ? moi je me serai mal vu avoir ce probleme en plein live devant 400 personnes !  pas tres pro pour du matos donc de PRO 
tu es bon pour une carte mere+rad' tout neuf comme moi
sinon moi les 2 retours je n'ai jamais rien payé ce qui me semble normal vu que la machine date d'il y a que 3 mois.


----------



## xao85 (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon 2 RSS hier soir c'est bon je suis dedans.... 
J'aurai aim&#233; savoir ou on en est ds l'attente en SAV?
frodon si tu passes par l&#224;,sais-tu si les r&#233;parations sont-elles sures maintenant?


----------



## neckaros (5 Octobre 2006)

Personnellement j'en suis à 30jours


----------



## samoussa (5 Octobre 2006)

appelez Gilles  le seul type de chez apple &#224; &#234;tre plus populaire que s.jobs


----------



## neckaros (5 Octobre 2006)

Mat07 a dit:


> salut à tous, alors je m'explique...
> J'ai eu comme beaucoup de gens le problème sur mon MB, il est aprti en réparation, j'ai dus payer 20E de prise en charge, le délai 15 jours. Mai bon ce n'est pas le plus grave, il est 22h20 et mon Mb vient de s'éteindre et plus moyen de le rallumer Un clic clic est entendu et il bloque sur l'écran gris du démarrage. Vous imaginez les Bou...
> Alors je n'ai plus qu'a attendre demain pour encore appler le store, encore donner de l'argent avec leur numéro 0800, et encore écouter des personnes me dirent qu'ils sont au courant. Enfin bref, c'est dommage pour une machine acheter le 18 mai, aussi neuve et avoir autant de problème...Le 2ème en moins de 4 mois...
> Aller salut à tous....



Essaye au démarage la combinaison de touche Pomme + Ctrl + P + R (tu reste appuyé sur toutes ces touches du démarage jusqu'au redémarage
Et si sa marche pas reste appuyé sans relacher jusqu'a 4 redémarage, sa marchera peut etre après


----------



## laurent1 (5 Octobre 2006)

neckaros a dit:


> Essaye au démarage la combinaison de touche Pomme + Ctrl + P + R (tu reste appuyé sur toutes ces touches du démarage jusqu'au redémarage
> Et si sa marche pas reste appuyé sans relacher jusqu'a 4 redémarage, sa marchera peut etre après



ce qui marche pas mal sur le mien: ti laisses ton doigt 10 sec sur le power il v a faire clignoter le led rapidement, faire BOING88 genre je suis mrt pour de vrais puis il va  démarrer... (salopperie...)


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon 2 RSS hier soir c'est bon je suis dedans....
> J'aurai aimé savoir ou on en est ds l'attente en SAV?
> frodon si tu passes par là,sais-tu si les réparations sont-elles sures maintenant?


----------



## Mat07 (5 Octobre 2006)

alors j'ai appelé apple la seul chose qu'ils ont pus me dire c'est payer l'apple care ou payer 49E pour être dépanner par téléphone, mais le pire c'est pour 5 jours.Bref mon Mb est parti encore en réparation, et on verra. Je vous tiens au courant...
Bon courage, que l'apple soit avec nous...


----------



## samoussa (5 Octobre 2006)

Mat07 a dit:


> alors j'ai appel&#233; apple la seul chose qu'ils ont pus me dire c'est payer l'apple care ou payer 49E pour &#234;tre d&#233;panner par t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais le pire c'est pour 5 jours.Bref mon Mb est parti encore en r&#233;paration, et on verra. Je vous tiens au courant...
> Bon courage, que l'apple soit avec nous...



tu as achet&#233; ta machine neuve le 18 mai? Elle est sous garantie. Tu n'as rien &#224; payer. 
D&#233;fendez vous !...


----------



## loranbilly (5 Octobre 2006)

Je vais bientôt friser les 40 jours depuis la première prise en charge du MacBook (acheté en mai) par un centre agréé...TNT récupère finalement le MacBook demain pour un échange du produit.
Le service conso APPLE m'avait promis un MacBook neuf cette semaine.
Tjs rien à l'horizon et à nouveau un accueil détestable et méprisant au service Client.
A nouveau des promesses non tenues; donc aucune crédibilité.
Comme d'hab'...
J'ai presque baissé les bras aujourd'hui face à une "organisation" complètement désarticulée et qui s'enfonce dans des discours incohérents à chaque nouvel appel.
Je vais maintenant exiger le remboursement immédiat avec le soutien d'une association de consommateurs.
Apple fait de belles machines mais est encore très très loin de pouvoir assurer aujourd'hui l'après vente de leurs produits, et c'est triste et déplorable.
Je déconseille fortement l'achat de ce type de produit actuellement.
Condoléances.


----------



## mopsos (6 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
Ce soir je me suis enfin décidé que mon prochain  laptop (achat début décembre) sera un mac, je vais quitter l'univers des PC pour un macbook (la version de base avec un 100 ou 160go et 2go ram acheté à part). MAis quand je vois ce topic rempli de toutes vos mésaventures, ça ne m'encourage pas trop là... :rose:. 
J'espère que c'est qu'une petite quantité de macbook qui sont concernées...
Voilà c'était juste un coup de blouse


----------



## Advanting (6 Octobre 2006)

Honnêtement, il s'agit une faible quantité de Macbook qui est touchée. Par aileurs, toous les produits fabriqué depuis 3 semaines sont totalement exempt de ce problème. Mais pour être sûr d'acheter la dernière série, mieux vaut commander par l''Apple Store.
Sinon c'est une super machine !!!


----------



## Tarul (6 Octobre 2006)

loranbilly a dit:


> Je vais bientôt friser les 40 jours depuis la première prise en charge du MacBook (acheté en mai) par un centre agréé...TNT récupère finalement le MacBook demain pour un échange du produit.
> Le service conso APPLE m'avait promis un MacBook neuf cette semaine.
> Tjs rien à l'horizon et à nouveau un accueil détestable et méprisant au service Client.
> A nouveau des promesses non tenues; donc aucune crédibilité.
> ...


j'espère que cela ne va pas te dégoyté de mac os..

par contre tu me confirme une impréssion que j'ai des SAV informatique français, ils sont tous nuls et méprisants. Pouer les particuliers le sav de chez dell et de chez acer ne sont guère mieux. Je me demande quand est-ce qu'il y aura une enquete des associations de conso ou de l'état sur ce sujet.


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2006)

Pffffffff jles ai pas encore appelé et j'ai pas le courage de le faire pour le moment... Je sent que ça va être prise de tête.  L'attente va être longue!(encore une fois)


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2006)

loranbilly a dit:


> Je vais bientôt friser les 40 jours depuis la première prise en charge du MacBook (acheté en mai) par un centre agréé...TNT récupère finalement le MacBook demain pour un échange du produit.
> Le service conso APPLE m'avait promis un MacBook neuf cette semaine.
> Tjs rien à l'horizon et à nouveau un accueil détestable et méprisant au service Client.
> A nouveau des promesses non tenues; donc aucune crédibilité.
> ...



Courage et je suis tout à fait dac avec toi.


----------



## ba2 (6 Octobre 2006)

Suite à mon histoire : un tech me re-re-rappelle ce matin. "votre macbook a été testé toute une semaine avec batterie sans batterie à 100% cpu, il n'a jamais redemarré"
deja, y'a 2j un autre me disait qu'il etait mort (il s'est trompé en fait de mac)
le tech me dit que le kit carte mere/radiateur et le changement donc ne se fait QUE sur les macbook et non les pro comme moi
je dois le ramener chez moi et le RE-RE-tester
grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## xao85 (6 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


>



Gardons le moral, tinquiètes là ca va mieux....


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Gardons le moral, tinquiètes là ca va mieux....


tant mieux  ....tout cela va s'arranger !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Advanting a dit:


> Par aileurs, toous les produits fabriqué depuis 3 semaines sont totalement exempt de ce problème.


Pas tout à fait vrai, on en à un qui date de la deuxième moitié de septembre...
J'ai commandé le mien ce matin, j'espère pouvoir m'en servir tout de suite :rateau:

Edit: tu parlais du problème de redémarrage, mais je ne sais pas quel est le défaut de celui que je signale dans le lien ci-dessus... mes excuses


----------



## Advanting (6 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Pas tout &#224; fait vrai, on en &#224; un qui date de la deuxi&#232;me moiti&#233; de septembre...
> J'ai command&#233; le mien ce matin, j'esp&#232;re pouvoir m'en servir tout de suite :rateau:



Il s'agissait sans doute d'un Macbook fabriqu&#233; bien avant&#8230; Je parle des fabrications de moins de 3 semaines av&#233;r&#233;es (donc de commandes de moins de 2 semaines sur l'Apple Store). Les distributeurs vendent encore des stocks de produits fabriqu&#233;s en semaine 28 !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Advanting a dit:


> Pas tout &#224; fait vrai, on en &#224; un qui date de la deuxi&#232;me moiti&#233; de septembre...
> J'ai command&#233; le mien ce matin, j'esp&#232;re pouvoir m'en servir tout de suite :rateau:





manolo81 a dit:


> il s'agissait sans doute d'un Macbook fabriqu&#233; bien avant&#8230; Je parle des fabrications de moins de 3 semaines av&#233;r&#233;es (donc de commandes de moins de 2 semaines sur l'Apple Store). Les distributeurs vendent encore des stocks de produits fabriqu&#233;s en semaine 28 !



Je n'avais pas vu la chose sous cet angle, mais tu m'as convaincu (enfin surtout j'ai vachement envie d'&#234;tre convaincu )!


----------



## gibet_b (6 Octobre 2006)

Advanting a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu la chose sous cet angle, mais tu m'as convaincu (enfin surtout j'ai vachement envie d'&#234;tre convaincu )!



Moi sur l'Apple Store, j'ai re&#231;u un macbook de la semaine 33 alors qu'on en &#233;tait &#224; la 37&#232;me de production...


----------



## [eMily.] (8 Octobre 2006)

2 fois aujourd'hui mon mac s'est éteint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pourtant ils m'ont changé la carte mère il y a 1 mois ... :hein:


----------



## Frodon (8 Octobre 2006)

[eMily.];4001021 a dit:
			
		

> 2 fois aujourd'hui mon mac s'est éteint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pourtant ils m'ont changé la carte mère il y a 1 mois ... :hein:



S'il n'ont changé que la carte mère ca n'a pas resolut le problème, puisque celui-ci ne vient pas de la carte mère mais du radiateur.


----------



## pbas400 (8 Octobre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> S'il n'ont changé que la carte mère ca n'a pas resolut le problème, puisque celui-ci ne vient pas de la carte mère mais du radiateur.



c est ce qui se dit, je suis d accord.
mais force est de constater que le probleme d extinction est souvent à froid au demarrage...alors qu on a pas besoin des ventilos

la cause n est surement pas bien definie...je dis ça, j ai rien dis


----------



## laurent1 (8 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> c est ce qui se dit, je suis d accord.
> mais force est de constater que le probleme d extinction est souvent à froid au demarrage...alors qu on a pas besoin des ventilos
> 
> la cause n est surement pas bien definie...je dis ça, j ai rien dis



Ca je le pense aussi...


----------



## Frodon (8 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> c est ce qui se dit, je suis d accord.
> mais force est de constater que le probleme d extinction est souvent &#224; froid au demarrage...alors qu on a pas besoin des ventilos
> 
> la cause n est surement pas bien definie...je dis &#231;a, j ai rien dis



Tout d'abord, radiateur != ventilo.

Si tu me dis que Macbidouille parle du ventirad lui, saches que la source de leur information est une notes d'Apple que MacFixIt a relay&#233;. Or la note en en question parle du Heatsink, je cite: "For MacBooks exhibiting intermittent shutdown, previously released documentation directed Apple service providers to replace the main logic board (MLB) and heatsink. *After further investigation, Apple has determined that only the heatsink needs to be replaced in MacBooks exhibiting intermittent shutdown*".
Macbidouille a donc fait une erreur de traduction, car "heatsink" c'est le radiateur et non le ventilo (qui se dit "fan" en anglais).
(Source: MacFixIt article (Google cache car n'est plus accessible gratuitement)).

Ensuite, sur le radiateur il y a aussi le capteur thermique... Et a ce que j'ai pu glaner c'est suite &#224; dilatation du radiateur apres plusieurs mois d'utilisation, qui fait deconner le capteur thermique et donc rapporte des donnees erronees au systeme...

Donc ca n'est pas plus &#233;tonnant que ca qu'a froid ca shutdown, surtout que l'allumage enclenche une d&#233;charge &#233;lectrique "brutale" et si le capteur est endommage, ca peut favoriser une erreur de celui-ci qui d&#233;clencherait un shutdown.

A noter que sur ce site on peut lire un nombre croissant d'utilisateurs rapportant une r&#233;paration effectivement efficace...
Je constate &#233;galement d'ailleurs, tout comme apr&#232;s la prise en charge du probl&#232;mes de t&#226;ches jaunes de la coque interne, une diminution tr&#232;s significative (en fait j'en lis plus depuis quelque jour) des posts sur le probl&#232;me de RSS sur les forums d'Apple. Et les seuls posts que j'ai lu de r&#233;paration non efficace &#233;taient des cas de gens qui ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;par&#233; avant la prise en compte officiel du probl&#232;me par Apple et qui ont eu que la carte m&#232;re de chang&#233;e (et pour ceux qui ont eu alors le heatsink, ils ont eu l'ancien mod&#232;le d&#233;fectueux puisque la r&#233;paration a &#233;t&#233; faite avant l'apparition du nouveau mod&#232;le).
Or si la r&#233;paration n'&#233;tait vraiment pas efficace, les posts sur le sujet devrait &#234;tre d'autant plus important que les utilisateurs sont alors encore plus &#233;nerv&#233;s, et ca n'est pas le cas.

Sans compter que je ne vois pas bien l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'Apple d'avoir redesigner un heatsink pour ce probl&#232;me sans s'&#234;tre assurer avant que cela soit bien la cause du probl&#232;me, car ca serait du temps et de l'argent gaspiller pour rien, d'autant plus que jusqu'a maintenant Apple n'a, &#224; ma connaissance, jamais reconnu un probl&#232;me officiellement avant d'avoir trouver la solution d&#233;finitive &#224; celui-ci (ce qui explique d'ailleurs qu'ils mettent toujours un certain temps (plusieurs mois apr&#232;s les premiers cas) avant de reconna&#238;tre officiellement un probl&#232;me).


----------



## gibet_b (8 Octobre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Ensuite, sur le radiateur il y a aussi le capteur thermique... Et a ce que j'ai pu glaner c'est la position de celui ci, qui suite à dilatation du radiateur apres plusieurs mois d'utilisation, qui le fait deconner et donc rapporte des donnees erronees au systeme...



C'est également ce que j'avais cru comprendre...


----------



## Dr Troy (8 Octobre 2006)

Lemien commence a le faire depuis hier soir :/ Et aujourdh'ui impossible de bosser dessus

Pour le SAV, le macbook seul suffit (avec la garantie et facture bien sur) ou il faut rammener tout l'emballage, accessoires & Cie ?


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

non, juste la machine et la facture


----------



## Dr Troy (8 Octobre 2006)

Ok nickel merci, je vais essayer de le déposer demain matin en espérant que les délais ne seront pas trop long...


----------



## laurent1 (8 Octobre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Tout d'abord, radiateur != ventilo.
> 
> Si tu me dis que Macbidouille parle du ventirad lui, saches que la source de leur information est une notes d'Apple que MacFixIt a relayé. Or la note en en question parle du Heatsink, je cite: "For MacBooks exhibiting intermittent shutdown, previously released documentation directed Apple service providers to replace the main logic board (MLB) and heatsink. *After further investigation, Apple has determined that only the heatsink needs to be replaced in MacBooks exhibiting intermittent shutdown*".
> Macbidouille a donc fait une erreur de traduction, car "heatsink" c'est le radiateur et non le ventilo (qui se dit "fan" en anglais).
> ...



SAlut Frodon, une de mes observations acredite ce que tu dits: duotemp widget etait devenu incapable de me donner des valeurs de temperature des processeurs... et depuis le changement de radiateur, tout refonctionne.


----------



## jeantro (8 Octobre 2006)

pour la dur&#233;e j'esp&#232;re que tu auras plus de chance que moi car depuis que je l'ai apporter dans un centre agr&#233;&#233; toujours aucune nouvelle sur le retour de mon macbook le sav d'apple semble etre surcharg&#233; en ce moment donc si tu peux attendre un peu &#231;a serais mieux 

sinon tu risque d'etre priv&#233; de ton macbook un certain temps


----------



## xao85 (8 Octobre 2006)

Frodon MERCI BEAUCOUP pour toutes tes infos. Dommage que je puisse pas te remettre des points discos!


----------



## samoussa (8 Octobre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> SAlut Frodon, une de mes observations acredite ce que tu dits: duotemp widget etait devenu incapable de me donner des valeurs de temperature des processeurs... et depuis le changement de radiateur, tout refonctionne.



le mien n'est pas touché par le rss (test effectué sns pb)par contre core duo temp et istat me donnent des temp. délirantes; Là par exemple istat indique 10°


----------



## samoussa (8 Octobre 2006)

merci à je ne sais qui pour les pts disco


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le mien n'est pas touché par le rss (test effectué sns pb)par contre core duo temp et istat me donnent des temp. délirantes; Là par exemple istat indique 10°



le test me parait aléatoire je l'ai effectué deux fois et no problème par rapport à l'extinction. Puis deux jours après j'ai eu trois extinctions.... j'ai donc refait le test et là il s'est éteind durant le test.


----------



## fab_pastek (9 Octobre 2006)

Pareil pour moi, core duo temp n'est pas du tout coherent. Apres plus de 4h d'utilisation, il m'affichait un petit 19 degres... Ce que j'ai du mal a croire...

Je tenais a remercier Frodon pour ses interventions toujours utiles. A tout hasard, tu ne pourrais pas me donner le delai d'attente pour l'envoi en SAV ??? Tu me parais d'une maniere generale beaucoup plus fiable que n'importe quel technicien du SAV Apple !!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Octobre 2006)

Oui ce frodon est génial, le SAV d'apple devrait l'engager!


----------



## samoussa (9 Octobre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, core duo temp n'est pas du tout coherent. Apres plus de 4h d'utilisation, il m'affichait un petit 19 degres... Ce que j'ai du mal a croire...
> 
> Je tenais a remercier Frodon pour ses interventions toujours utiles. A tout hasard, tu ne pourrais pas me donner le delai d'attente pour l'envoi en SAV ??? Tu me parais d'une maniere generale beaucoup plus fiable que n'importe quel technicien du SAV Apple !!!



pareil pour moi et a temp. Pour info l'apple center &#224; cot&#233; de chez moi ne peut pas avoir de carte mere pour l'insant du au pb de rss. En gros, m'a t-on dit, tout ce qui sort va dabord pour la production des nouvelles unit&#233;s.


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de déposer mon Macbook dans un Apple Center ce matin, on ne m'a pas demandé de détails, le problème doit être vraiment courant...

On m'a annoncé un délais de 10 jours, même si je n'y croit pas trop, j'espère qu'il sera respecté


----------



## Frodon (9 Octobre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> Je tenais a remercier Frodon pour ses interventions toujours utiles. A tout hasard, tu ne pourrais pas me donner le delai d'attente pour l'envoi en SAV ??? Tu me parais d'une maniere generale beaucoup plus fiable que n'importe quel technicien du SAV Apple !!!



Ca malheureusement je n'ai pas pris le temps de faire une moyenne des t&#233;moignages (j'ai quand m&#234;me une vie &#224; cot&#233; oh!)... Mais c'est long visiblement, peut &#234;tre moins maintenant qu'ils ne changent plus que le radiateur et le capteur thermique???

A noter cependant que j'ai vu des t&#233;moignage r&#233;cent d'utilisateurs des US rapporter une r&#233;paration en quelques jours...


----------



## zouppi (9 Octobre 2006)

bonsoirs
comme promis je vous donne les nouvelles de mon courrier chez Apple.
expliquer gentiment qu'après 3 appels à apple car être obliger de payer 25 pour une réparation étais inadmissible ect...
courrier poster jeudi et aujourd'hui surprise apple au téléphone ,pour me signaler que la pièce ? étais partie le 27 (mac book déposer au centre le 25) mais que pour les 25 il ne pouvais rien faire(frais suivant les centre ce qui explique les différences constatés) mais qu'a la prochaine panne j'aurais droit a un enlèvement a domicile  (encouragent)
apple a appeler au centre comme j'avais pas de nouvelle , centre qui  m'a appeler ce soir pour me dire que mon mac book étais réparer 
donc  mercredi je ferais mes 150 km pour le récupérer
donc prochaine nouvelles mercredi

question: faut 'il  pour faire bouger  les choses , que toutes les personnes concernées face un courrier?


----------



## samoussa (10 Octobre 2006)

zouppi a dit:


> bonsoirs
> comme promis je vous donne les nouvelles de mon courrier chez Apple.
> expliquer gentiment qu'après 3 appels à apple car être obliger de payer 25 pour une réparation étais inadmissible ect...
> courrier poster jeudi et aujourd'hui surprise apple au téléphone ,pour me signaler que la pièce ? étais partie le 27 (mac book déposer au centre le 25) mais que pour les 25 il ne pouvais rien faire(frais suivant les centre ce qui explique les différences constatés) mais qu'a la prochaine panne j'aurais droit a un enlèvement a domicile  (encouragent)
> ...



qud tu achetes un mac, tu as le droit à l'applecare pendant 90 jours. Normalement, si tu as un pb, ils t'envoyent un carton d'expedition specialement concu pour ton ordinateur, puis qq jours plus tard un livreur passe chercher l'ordi. Il n'y a donc rien à payer !!

ps:attention à ton orthographe


----------



## Dr_cube (10 Octobre 2006)

Salut tout le monde ! 

Comme vous le savez peut-&#234;tre j'ai pay&#233; _45,45&#8364; de prise en charge Atelier / Sauvegarde_ pour faire r&#233;parer mon MacBook chez un revendeur Apple (VPC Shopping, Grenoble). 
Une carte m&#232;re a &#233;t&#233; command&#233;e le 12 septembre. 
La semaine derni&#232;re je les ai appel&#233;, pour leur demander s'ils n'allaient changer que le radiateur, et non la carte m&#232;re comme Apple le recommande. Ils m'ont r&#233;pondu que ma commande &#233;tait anti&#233;rieure &#224; l'annonce d'Apple, et que du coup, ils changeraient ma carte m&#232;re seulement. 
Cette derni&#232;re est arriv&#233;e vendredi dernier chez eux. 

Ce matin mon p&#232;re a enmen&#233; le MacBook chez VPC, et ils ont dit que finalement, ils n'allaient pas changer la Carte M&#232;re, mais plut&#244;t le radiateur. 

Je ne comprend plus rien... J'ai attendu 1 mois une carte m&#232;re (en rupture de stock), alors qu'ils suffisait de changer le radiateur. Cela fait depuis le mois de juillet que j'ai le probl&#232;me d'extinction, et que je ne peux plus travailler sur mon MacBook. 
J'en viens donc &#224; ma question : 
Est-ce que mon MacBook a pu &#234;tre abim&#233; par ces extinctions inopin&#233;es ? Il y en a eu au moins 500. J'ai toujours lu qu'allumer et &#233;teindre sans arr&#234;t son ordinateur finissait par l'abimer. Je n'ai pas envie que mon MacBook ne dure qu'un an, voire moins. Il dois me faire 3 ou 4 ans. 

Bref, j'ai pay&#233; un ordinateur 1200&#8364;. Je ne peux presque pas l'utiliser depuis 3 mois. Je dois payer 45,45&#8364; pour faire r&#233;parer un d&#233;faut de fabrication. On me promet de changer la carte logique et on ne me change que le radiateur. 

Pour ce qui est des 45,45&#8364;, j'aimerais votre avis mais j'ai bien envie d'&#233;crire &#224; une association de consomateurs. C'est indadmissible de devoir payer pour un produit qui a un d&#233;faut et qui est toujours sous garantie. 


J'ai aussi une autre question : est-ce que vous connaissez un site o&#249; l'on peut v&#233;rifier si notre num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie entre dans le cadre du programme de remplacement des batteries ?

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.


----------



## Tarul (10 Octobre 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Comme vous le savez peut-être j'ai payé _45,45 de prise en charge Atelier / Sauvegarde_ pour faire réparer mon MacBook chez un revendeur Apple (VPC Shopping, Grenoble).
> Une carte mère a été commandée le 12 septembre.
> ...



Pour les frais de dossier, je suis d'accprd qu'il n'est pas normal que l'on doit payer pour une panne reconnue par tous le monde.

Pour le batterie, je n'ai pas la réponse.

Pour le coup du radiateur, c'est qu'au début il semblait que le problème venait de la carte mère. mais en fait Apple s'est aperçut qu'il suffisait de changer le radiateur et la sonde.


----------



## samoussa (10 Octobre 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Comme vous le savez peut-&#234;tre j'ai pay&#233; _45,45&#8364; de prise en charge Atelier / Sauvegarde_ pour faire r&#233;parer mon MacBook chez un revendeur Apple (VPC Shopping, Grenoble).
> Une carte m&#232;re a &#233;t&#233; command&#233;e le 12 septembre.
> ...


pousse une bonne gueulante aupres d'apple. Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'&#224; pb equivalent apple regle les choses selon les exigences du client.


----------



## Frodon (10 Octobre 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Comme vous le savez peut-être j'ai payé _45,45 de prise en charge Atelier / Sauvegarde_ pour faire réparer mon MacBook chez un revendeur Apple (VPC Shopping, Grenoble).
> Une carte mère a été commandée le 12 septembre.
> ...



Surtout il faut qu'il change au moins le radiateur (et ca suffit normalement), s'ils ne changent que la carte mère (comme ils semblaient l'avoir prévu au début), ca n'est pas bon car la source du problème ne sera pas corrigée.


----------



## [eMily.] (11 Octobre 2006)

J'ai fait réparer mon macbook pour ce problème il y a un mois ou deux.
Ils ont changé la carte mère.

Voilà que mon macbook a éteint brusquemment et sans raison 2 fois le 7 octobre et 2 fois aujourd'hui le 11 octobre.

*Qu'est-ce que je fais ?*
Je retourne voir mon revendeur Apple là où ils l'ont réparé la première fois ou j'appelle Apple à un numéro quelconque ? (mon 90 jours du support technique par Apple est dépassé).

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, tous

Peut être que mon post sera un dupli d'un autre membre, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tous vous lire. Je tenais a apporter mon témoignages pour les pauvres que nous sommes avec le même probleme a savoir, l'extinction innopinée du macbook

Bécane achetée dès sa sortie
Renvoyé une semaine après pour défaut de fab (uniquement à cause de plastique mal emboité autour de l'ecran surtout à coté de la cam) retour du SAV 1 mois après ( greuuu) retour avec le même probleme, en gros j'ai pris du recul et je me suis dis tanpis je le garde ainsi. 1 mois après le macbook s'eteind tout seul

Retour SAV ( attente de 2semaines 1/2 pour le récupérer )

Retour avec un macbook réparé, depuis je lui en fait bavr avec de la prod photoshiotte en nomad, a priori plus de probleme, les ventilos tournent mais aucun soucis d'extinction.

Je vous invite donc tous a gueuler pour qu'apple vienne chrcher votre bébé, il remplace le ventilo, la carte mere et d'autres truc.


Au prix de la bécane ... par contre armez vous de patience pour le temps de réparation ....

shuss


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, tous

Peut être que mon post sera un dupli d'un autre membre, je n'ai pas eu le temps de tous vous lire. Je tenais a apporter mon témoignages pour les pauvres que nous sommes avec le même probleme a savoir, l'extinction innopinée du macbook

Bécane achetée dès sa sortie
Renvoyé une semaine après pour défaut de fab (uniquement à cause de plastique mal emboité autour de l'ecran surtout à coté de la cam) retour du SAV 1 mois après ( greuuu) retour avec le même probleme, en gros j'ai pris du recul et je me suis dis tanpis je le garde ainsi. 1 mois après le macbook s'eteind tout seul

Retour SAV ( attente de 2semaines 1/2 pour le récupérer )

Retour avec un macbook réparé, depuis je lui en fait bavr avec de la prod photoshiotte en nomad, a priori plus de probleme, les ventilos tournent mais aucun soucis d'extinction.

Je vous invite donc tous a gueuler pour qu'apple vienne chrcher votre bébé, il remplace le ventilo, la carte mere et d'autres truc.


Au prix de la bécane ... par contre armez vous de patience pour le temps de réparation ....

shuss


----------



## samoussa (12 Octobre 2006)

[eMily.];4006245 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait r&#233;parer mon macbook pour ce probl&#232;me il y a un mois ou deux.
> Ils ont chang&#233; la carte m&#232;re.
> 
> Voil&#224; que mon macbook a &#233;teint brusquemment et sans raison 2 fois le 7 octobre et 2 fois aujourd'hui le 11 octobre.
> ...



personnelement j'appelerais le sav de apple et j'essayerais d'obtenir gain de cause. le pb c'est qu'il y a 2 mois ils supposaient qu'il s'agissait d'un pb de carte mere et qu'aujourd'hui ils savent que c'est un pb de radiateur.


----------



## xao85 (12 Octobre 2006)

[eMily.];4006245 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait réparer mon macbook pour ce problème il y a un mois ou deux.
> Ils ont changé la carte mère.
> 
> Voilà que mon macbook a éteint brusquemment et sans raison 2 fois le 7 octobre et 2 fois aujourd'hui le 11 octobre.
> ...



Même situationque toi, je les ai toujours pas appelé!


----------



## [eMily.] (12 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi SAV ?
C'est un numéro Apple ?
C'est le magasin (revendeur) où ils ont réparé mon macbook la première fois ?

C'est un numéro global, 1-800 ?
Je trouve le numéro où ?
C'est pas clair sur le site de Apple.

Je cherche SAV et je ne trouve pas.

Merci.


----------



## [eMily.] (12 Octobre 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Est-ce que mon MacBook a pu être abimé par ces extinctions inopinées ? Il y en a eu au moins 500. J'ai toujours lu qu'allumer et éteindre sans arrêt son ordinateur finissait par l'abimer. Je n'ai pas envie que mon MacBook ne dure qu'un an, voire moins. Il dois me faire 3 ou 4 ans.




Bonne question !
J'aimerais aussi une réponse à ce sujet...
Je demanderai peut-être à Apple si je finis par trouver un numéro.:hein:


----------



## samoussa (12 Octobre 2006)

sav apple : 0825 888 024  

ici : http://www.apple.com/contact/phone_contacts.html


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

Class action contre Apple


----------



## zouppi (12 Octobre 2006)

ça y est il est de retour  , d'après le technicien  seul la partie de la sonde de température a été changer.
pour l'instant tout marche impeccable


----------



## [eMily.] (13 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Class action contre Apple



Comprends pas j'inscris mon nom où ... ? :hein:


----------



## Tarul (13 Octobre 2006)

[eMily.];4007726 a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas j'inscris mon nom où ... ? :hein:



tu es au états unis, cherche un peu et tu pourras.  Par contre pour l'europe (et la france) faut toujours attendre.


----------



## [eMily.] (13 Octobre 2006)

Je suis au Québec (Canada)...


----------



## pbas400 (14 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
ceux qui ont envoyé dernierement leur macbook au SAV, combien de temps cela a pris en nombre de jours pour le reparer (changement des ventilos)
merci

(va falloir que je l envoie, mais je sais pas si j attends de partir 3 semaines en vacances)


----------



## zouppi (14 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> bonjour,
> ceux qui ont envoyé dernierement leur macbook au SAV, combien de temps cela a pris en nombre de jours pour le reparer (changement des ventilos)
> merci
> 
> (va falloir que je l envoie, mais je sais pas si j attends de partir 3 semaines en vacances)


pour moi 15 jours entre le d&#233;p&#244;t et la r&#233;paration ,d&#233;pos&#233; au centre le 25/09 pi&#232;ce envoy&#233; par Apple le 27/09 r&#233;parer le 09/10


----------



## Majintode (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben j'ai récupéré mon MacBook : déposé le 18 Septembre, récupéré aujourd'hui c'est à dire le 16 Octobre... Pas mal !
Heureusement que j'avais une autre machine... Parce que 1 mois sans sa machine de boulot, c'est un peu tendu.


----------



## xao85 (16 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai récupéré mon MacBook : déposé le 18 Septembre, récupéré aujourd'hui c'est à dire le 16 Octobre... Pas mal !
> Heureusement que j'avais une autre machine... Parce que 1 mois sans sa machine de boulot, c'est un peu tendu.



Moi je risque de devoir les appeler dans pas longtemps et vu que j'en ai ras le bol je vais surrement leur demander un échange contre un macbook pro (bien sur en payant la différence) vu que j'ai déjà passé 3 samaines de SAV.... ras le bol pas envi de passer encore 3 surtout que j'ai besoin d'un ordi moi!


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je risque de devoir les appeler dans pas longtemps et vu que j'en ai ras le bol je vais surrement leur demander un échange contre un macbook pro



Ah toi aussi tu connais Gilles?


----------



## Majintode (16 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je risque de devoir les appeler dans pas longtemps et vu que j'en ai ras le bol je vais surrement leur demander un échange contre un macbook pro (bien sur en payant la différence) vu que j'ai déjà passé 3 samaines de SAV.... ras le bol pas envi de passer encore 3 surtout que j'ai besoin d'un ordi moi!



Normalement ça doit prendre moins de temps maintenant, depuis qu'ils ont découvert qu'il n'y avait pas toute la carte mère à changer...
Mais il y a toujours des grosses ruptures de stock...


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

Non je connais Matthieu  je viens de les appeler hier soir,je me suis enfin d&#233;cid&#233; vu que mon macbook d&#233;mare maintenant une fois sur 15 (veridique), jattends de leurs nouvelles dans la semaine. Je vous tiens au jus comme dab. 
Je vais bient&#244;t &#234;tre le doyen de ce topique avec tout mes probl&#232;mes sur macbook....


----------



## Tarul (17 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Non je connais Matthieu  je viens de les appeler hier soir,je me suis enfin décidé vu que mon macbook démare maintenant une fois sur 15 (veridique), jattends de leurs nouvelles dans la semaine. Je vous tiens au jus comme dab.
> Je vais bientôt être le doyen de ce topique avec tout mes problèmes sur macbook....



Parceque tu ne l'es pas déjà? 

Voici xao85, le Ipapy RS(Random Shutdown). Je sais je suis méchant .

Bon courage encore xao85 avec le sav.


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Parceque tu ne l'es pas déjà?
> 
> Voici xao85, le Ipapy RS(Random Shutdown). Je sais je suis méchant .
> 
> Bon courage encore xao85 avec le sav.


 
   Oui Ipapy RS c'est moi!   Tinquiètes maintenant je le prends bien. Par contre je vais être intrensigeant avec apple parceque là depuis hier soir impossbile de démarer l'ordi, il s'éteind direct!


----------



## samoussa (17 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Non je connais Matthieu  je viens de les appeler hier soir,je me suis enfin d&#233;cid&#233; vu que mon macbook d&#233;mare maintenant une fois sur 15 (veridique), jattends de leurs nouvelles dans la semaine. Je vous tiens au jus comme dab.
> Je vais bient&#244;t &#234;tre le doyen de ce topique avec tout mes probl&#232;mes sur macbook....



T'as eu plus de pb sur ton macbook que moi sur tous mes miens...un exploit, je dis m&#244;oossieur xao85


----------



## fab_pastek (17 Octobre 2006)

Pour Xao85 !

D'apres, ce que j'ai lu, tu es effectivement le doyen du topic. Tu as essaye en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton de demarrage? (mais je suppose que oui, tu as du lire tout le sujet !). Je fonctionne comme ca depuis plus d'un mois maintenant et tous les jours c'est pareil (la premiere semaine, je n'avais pas a l'allumer deux fois):

- 1er demarrage en appuyant lgtps, et il s'eteint pdt la phase d'allumage
- 2eme demarrage en appuyant lgtps, et la ca marche a chaque fois pdt des heures, aucune extinction a signaler apres.

Cette regularite est meme tres etonnante, il pourrait s'eteindre 2 fois et ne marcher qu'a la 3eme, mais non, c'est toujours pareil !

Je sais, limite CPU = 1GHz, mais j'ai du mal a me decider pour l'envoyer en SAV !


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> Pour Xao85 !
> 
> D'apres, ce que j'ai lu, tu es effectivement le doyen du topic. Tu as essaye en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton de demarrage? (mais je suppose que oui, tu as du lire tout le sujet !). Je fonctionne comme ca depuis plus d'un mois maintenant et tous les jours c'est pareil (la premiere semaine, je n'avais pas a l'allumer deux fois):
> 
> ...


 
reste pas avec une machine comme &#231;a... surout qu'au fur et &#224; mesure &#231;a s'agrave... Moi je ne peut plus le d&#233;marer san qui plante au d&#233;marage en ce moment.


----------



## xao85 (17 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> T'as eu plus de pb sur ton macbook que moi sur tous mes miens...un exploit, je dis m&#244;oossieur xao85


 
C'est clair, c'est un exploit!


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est clair, c'est un exploit!



...exploit dont on aimerait se passer .....  ; allez xao après tout cela tu auras un MacBook tout neuf !


----------



## samoussa (17 Octobre 2006)

le probleme c'est qu'on aura enfin des macbook en etat de marche quand la rev.b sortira :mouais:


----------



## Dr Troy (17 Octobre 2006)

Mon Macbook a été déposé dans un Apple Center le 10 Octobre et vendredi dernier on m'a appelé pour me dire qu'ils attendaient les pièces pour le réparer :/

J'espère que ça ne va pas prendre trop de temps...

C'est réellement possible de demander un Macbook Pro en payant seulement la différence de prix ?


----------



## Kroqueuse2mac (17 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors là... les gars... et les filles... faut qu'on m'explique. J'avais des soucis de shutdown interminables, impossible de le (mon macbook) rallumer normalement, je me disais je suis bonne pour le SAV, et puis l'un de vous a dit sur le forum qu'il avait déboité réemboité sa batterie, ce que j'ai fait. Et depuis plus rien... :love: enfin je ne sais pas si je dois me réjouir aussi vite mais toujours est il que ca fait maintenant 12 jours et que plus un seul shutdown. Et je l'ai sollicité le pépère, trimballé en cours, chez une copine etc etc...
What's up? 
Vous avez des réponses?

PS: ceci dit je sais tres bien que ca tomber dans le "tant mieux pour toi..."  Et là je dis "Merci.... :rateau:"


----------



## samoussa (17 Octobre 2006)

Kroqueuse2mac a dit:


> Bon alors là... les gars... et les filles... faut qu'on m'explique. J'avais des soucis de shutdown interminables, impossible de le (mon macbook) rallumer normalement, je me disais je suis bonne pour le SAV, et puis l'un de vous a dit sur le forum qu'il avait déboité réemboité sa batterie, ce que j'ai fait. Et depuis plus rien... :love: enfin je ne sais pas si je dois me réjouir aussi vite mais toujours est il que ca fait maintenant 12 jours et que plus un seul shutdown. Et je l'ai sollicité le pépère, trimballé en cours, chez une copine etc etc...
> What's up?
> Vous avez des réponses?
> 
> PS: ceci dit je sais tres bien que ca tomber dans le "tant mieux pour toi..."  Et là je dis "Merci.... :rateau:"



Tu as fait ce test?
http://macbookrandomshutdown.com/2006/09/13/test-your-macbook-for-rss/


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Tu as fait ce test?
> http://macbookrandomshutdown.com/2006/09/13/test-your-macbook-for-rss/




C'est dangereux comme test ????
Parce que moi j'ai mon macbook depuis mi aout et je n'ai jamais eu de problème !
Alors je ne voudrais pas en créer


----------



## samoussa (17 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est dangereux comme test ????
> Parce que moi j'ai mon macbook depuis mi aout et je n'ai jamais eu de problème !
> Alors je ne voudrais pas en créer



Sais pas...moi j'ai testé mon mien sans problemes. :mouais: ...  ... :afraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Sais pas...moi j'ai testé mon mien sans problemes. :mouais: ...  ... :afraid:



Mais le tiens il est black power !


----------



## Dr_cube (18 Octobre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> - 1er demarrage en appuyant lgtps, et il s'eteint pdt la phase d'allumage
> - 2eme demarrage en appuyant lgtps, et la ca marche a chaque fois pdt des heures, aucune extinction a signaler apres.
> 
> Cette regularite est meme tres etonnante, il pourrait s'eteindre 2 fois et ne marcher qu'a la 3eme, mais non, c'est toujours pareil !
> ...



Ouais j'ai fait exactement la même constatation. 
A noter que mon MacBook a été réparé la semaine dernière, et que depuis il n'y a plus aucun problème. Je vais quand même investir dans l'Apple Care juste avant l'anniversaire de mon MacBook. Je n'ai plus confiance en Apple.


----------



## xao85 (19 Octobre 2006)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Mon Macbook a été déposé dans un Apple Center le 10 Octobre et vendredi dernier on m'a appelé pour me dire qu'ils attendaient les pièces pour le réparer :/
> 
> J'espère que ça ne va pas prendre trop de temps...
> 
> C'est réellement possible de demander un Macbook Pro en payant seulement la différence de prix ?


 
Sois pas pressé pour le récupérer...

Je sais pas encore si ça va être possible apple ne m'a pas encore rappeler(maximum vendredi soir) mais moi j'ai des arguments de taille, mon ordi a déjà passé 3semaines en réparation, depuis aout j'en suisà plus de 80euro d'appel vers le SAV... et sinon mon cher père fait partit d'une association de consomateur donc je lui laisserai la joie des leur parler.


----------



## gondawa (19 Octobre 2006)

Après 1mois et demi de bonheur.. Revoila l'horrible monsieur RSS.

Apple n'est vraiment pas contraire a une extension e garantie pour la période d'immobilisation de l'ordinateur. Il faut prouver par fax que l'ordinateur a été immobilisé un certain laps de temps par fax si votre machine tombe en panne une fois la garantie dépssée.


Bref j'espère que le nouveau heatsink fera du bien et que je serai sans mon macbook pas plus d'un mois.


----------



## pbas400 (19 Octobre 2006)

Sur paris, il faut bien faire attention pour la reparation, car tous les apple center ne fournissent pas le meme service (rapidité et prix-frais de dossier


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Octobre 2006)

Perso je suis all&#233; chez ALis (&#224; Richard Lenoir) vu que c'est sur mon trajet. J'ai ammen&#233; mon macbook, j'ai juste dis qu'il s'&#233;teignait pour rien, et on me l'a pris sans me poser de question, ni m&#234;me fournir de facture, hop une petite fiche pour le r&#233;cup&#233;rer, aucun frais 
L'accueil est sympas, il y a un suivis via leur site sur l'avancement des r&#233;parations et ils m'ont pr&#233;venus pour me dire qu'ils attendaient les pi&#232;ces qui sont en rupture chez Apple.


----------



## Majintode (20 Octobre 2006)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Perso je suis allé chez ALis (à Richard Lenoir) vu que c'est sur mon trajet. J'ai ammené mon macbook, j'ai juste dis qu'il s'éteignait pour rien, et on me l'a pris sans me poser de question, ni même fournir de facture, hop une petite fiche pour le récupérer, aucun frais
> L'accueil est sympas, il y a un suivis via leur site sur l'avancement des réparations et ils m'ont prévenus pour me dire qu'ils attendaient les pièces qui sont en rupture chez Apple.



Clair, ils sont cool chez Alis 
Mais surtout, *ne perds pas* le petit papier qu'ils t'ont passé, sinon tu vas avoir du mal à récupérer ton MacBook...


----------



## pbas400 (20 Octobre 2006)

justement avec Alis (apres avoir tel au SAV de l apple store qui me les a conseillé)
j ai pris contact avec eux,
ils commandent les pieces (radiateurs..) et des qu ils les recoivent, ils me contactent pour la reparation en moins de 24h
la livraison des pieces est à priori tres rapide en ce moment.

moralité : mon macbook ne sera pas immobilisé tres longtemps, et super acceuil au tel.


----------



## pomme-accro (20 Octobre 2006)

Mon premier shut down sans raison est arrivé aujourd'hui à 13H30.(je l'ai depuis mi-juillet)
J'ai eu du mal à redémarrer mais après plus ou moins trois tentatives il à démarré.
je l'ai éteint tout de suite, et j'ai commencé par reseter la PMU:hein: 
Depuis lors plus rien, je touche du bois je prie je croise les doigts je caresse mon talissement  
à votre avis je suis bon pour le SAV ?
En tout cas ce sera juste le "ventillo", plus la carte mère
Je vous souhaite à tous une méga soirée et évitez les chats noirs pour moi:rateau:


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Octobre 2006)

comment peut-on expliquer que ce problème arrive plusieurs mois après l'achat du MacBook ?? 
c'est pratiquement toujours le cas pour les macusers qui ont ce problème avec leur machine....:mouais:


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

Apparemment il faut attendre que les composants se "fassent", un peu comme quand tu as une voiture neuve et que les pièces du moteur "se mettent en place" le temps de la première vidange... 
Bon ok vu comme ça ça fait un peu bizarre mais la fameuse pièce qui chauffe, se dilate, et entre en contact avec l'autre pièce qui provoque le court-circuit prend du temps avant d'arriver à sa taille critique. 
Pomme-accroc a eu son premier shutdown environ 3 mois après l'acquisition de son MacBook, moi c'était 2 mois environ (c'est une machine de boulot). Tout dépend de la fréquence d'utilisation.


----------



## pomme-accro (21 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Apparemment il faut attendre que les composants se "fassent", un peu comme quand tu as une voiture neuve et que les pièces du moteur "se mettent en place" le temps de la première vidange...
> Bon ok vu comme ça ça fait un peu bizarre mais la fameuse pièce qui chauffe, se dilate, et entre en contact avec l'autre pièce qui provoque le court-circuit prend du temps avant d'arriver à sa taille critique.
> Pomme-accroc a eu son premier shutdown environ 3 mois après l'acquisition de son MacBook, moi c'était 2 mois environ (c'est une machine de boulot). Tout dépend de la fréquence d'utilisation.


Et tu as attendu d'autre shut down pour porter ta machine ? 
Je ne sais pas si c'&#233;tait un autre probl&#232;me ou pas&#8230;
Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse


----------



## xao85 (21 Octobre 2006)

apple ne m'a pas rappeler  j'ai du leur faire peur... 
En tt cas lundi ça va barder car depuis juillet je dois approcher les 80euros d'appel vers le SAV!


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:


> Et tu as attendu d'autre shut down pour porter ta machine ?
> Je ne sais pas si c'était un autre problème ou pas
> Merci pour ta réponse



En fait je n'avais pas le choix : mon MacBook tenait 5-10min, après plusieurs extinctions de suite et surtout une lutte incessante pour arriver à le faire démarrer. C'est très vite devenu insupportable, donc au bout de quelques jours, direction le SAV.
De toutes façons on a bien vu qu'une fois que la machine est atteinte de RSS, c'est mort, ça ne se répare pas "tout seul"... 

Mais bon, une fois que c'est réparé, c'est le bonheur retrouvé !


----------



## Tarul (21 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> apple ne m'a pas rappeler  j'ai du leur faire peur...
> En tt cas lundi ça va barder car depuis juillet je dois approcher les 80euros d'appel vers le SAV!



Ben bon courage xao. Tu devrais demander a Harry potter de te preter une beuglante. 

Sinon, essaie de négocier le remboursement du téléphone (avec justication) en plus de la réparation de ton macbook. bref continue a nous tenir au courant.


----------



## tbr (22 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Juste pour vous signaler que j'ai enfin récupéré mon MacBook.
Mis en SAV Fnac Vélizy le 23/09, repris - en parfait état de fonctionnement (dissipateur changé, d'après la réparation) - 3 semaines après. Ce fut long mais faut c'qui faut.

La vie est belle depuis !

Me manque plus qu'à booster le bébé avec de la RAM parce que 512 Megas, c'est vraiment pas ça.

Courage à celles et ceux qui attendent.


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Juste pour vous signaler que j'ai enfin récupéré mon MacBook.
> Mis en SAV Fnac Vélizy le 23/09, repris - en parfait état de fonctionnement (dissipateur changé, d'après la réparation) - 3 semaines après. Ce fut long mais faut c'qui faut.
> ...



Cool ! 
C'est vrai que l'attente est bien longue... mais le résultat en vaut la chandelle! Tu me diras, à la base, il ne devrait pas y avoir ce genre de défaut mais bon... 
Clair, booste ton MacBook, il adore avoir 1Go, voire 2Go de RAM


----------



## Dr Troy (22 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> la livraison des pieces est &#224; priori tres rapide en ce moment.



Ne me fait pas trop esp&#233;rer  Demain &#231;a fera 2 semaines qu'il est chez eux, j'esp&#232;re le r&#233;cup&#233;rer dans la semaine (j'en ai besoin pour mardi, mais je crois que c'est mort oO).


----------



## xao85 (23 Octobre 2006)

Suite de mes avanture, pas de possibilités de changer de machines  J'ésites à faire agir une assiciation de consomateur (est ce que ça va y changer qqchose...)  Enfin j'ai négocier les frais de prise en charge par le centre apple, ils doivent leur teléphoner pr que je n'ai rien à payer... (seule consolation!)
Et effectivement ils ne viennent plus récupérer les machines chez nous.... pffffffff je craque!


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Suite de mes avanture, pas de possibilités de changer de machines  J'ésites à faire agir une assiciation de consomateur (est ce que ça va y changer qqchose...)  Enfin j'ai négocier les frais de prise en charge par le centre apple, ils doivent leur teléphoner pr que je n'ai rien à payer... (seule consolation!)
> Et effectivement ils ne viennent plus récupérer les machines chez nous.... pffffffff je craque!



Aïe... ça part en sucette là...


----------



## xao85 (23 Octobre 2006)

Par contre il parait que quand votre machine a été réparer deux fois sans succès on peut échanger de machines... :rateau: dixit apple care...
J'en suis déjà à une


----------



## Tarul (23 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Par contre il parait que quand votre machine a été réparer deux fois sans succès on peut échanger de machines... :rateau: dixit apple care...
> J'en suis déjà à une



je suis paumé, là ton MB fonctionne ou pas?


----------



## Aladisse (23 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Tu as fait ce test?
> http://macbookrandomshutdown.com/2006/09/13/test-your-macbook-for-rss/



pour mon grand malheur, je rentre de la fac, allume mon macbook, passe un coup de fil et me rend compte que macbook est eteind. je rallume, extinction 2 minutes apres. et exinction encore.
du coup j'ai fais le test ci dessus, et bien que je ne sache pas ce qu'il vaut, le test a fait planter l'ordi.
donc a priori je vais pouvoir contacter le sav.  
j'ai eu mon macbook trois semaine apres son apparition sur le store et aucun probleme jusque là (c'est d'autant plus frustrant je crois)


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Suite de mes avanture, pas de possibilit&#233;s de changer de machines  J'&#233;sites &#224; faire agir une assiciation de consomateur (est ce que &#231;a va y changer qqchose...)  Enfin j'ai n&#233;gocier les frais de prise en charge par le centre apple, ils doivent leur tel&#233;phoner pr que je n'ai rien &#224; payer... (seule consolation!)
> Et effectivement ils ne viennent plus r&#233;cup&#233;rer les machines chez nous.... pffffffff je craque!


il est parti depuis combien de temps deja ? Et tu as une date de retour ?


----------



## Dr Troy (23 Octobre 2006)

Si ça peut en rassurer certains, j'ai eu un appel de l'apple center aujourd'hui pour me dire que je pouvais récupérer mon Macbook  Je vais y passer demain matin à la première heure (j'en ai besoin pour 11h ça tombe bien ).

Résultat : 2 semaines jour pour jour depuis le dépôt à l'Apple Center.

En espérant que le problème est bien résolu.


----------



## pbas400 (23 Octobre 2006)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Ne me fait pas trop espérer  Demain ça fera 2 semaines qu'il est chez eux, j'espère le récupérer dans la semaine (j'en ai besoin pour mardi, mais je crois que c'est mort oO).



Je dois l apporter jeudi matin chez Alis, et je le recupere le jeudi soir.
Merci Alis pour l organisation (tout ça moins d une semaine apres avoir tel pour exprimé mon probleme )


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2006)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Si &#231;a peut en rassurer certains, j'ai eu un appel de l'apple center.



ouf...
sign&#233; mac namara


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> Je dois l apporter jeudi matin chez Alis, et je le recupere le jeudi soir.
> Merci Alis pour l organisation (tout ça moins d une semaine apres avoir tel pour exprimé mon probleme )



Wow...!


----------



## xao85 (24 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> il est parti depuis combien de temps deja ? Et tu as une date de retour ?


 
C'est bon mon ordi est dans un centre de r&#233;paration depuis hier 18h, qui fait le d&#233;compte avec moi ? 1jours! 1!!!!!! Je n'ai absolument rien eu a pay&#233;, dailleur la dame super sympa, m'a dit que quand l'ordi est sous garanti il n'y a rien a pay&#233;... Ils vont commander les pi&#232;ces, on m'a dit une 15N de jours...  (il me change &#233;galement le top case car il a rejaunit....  je m'en &#233;tais m&#234;me pas aper&#231;u )
Enfin voil&#224; j'attends encore! Mais bon jcommence a &#234;tre roder, c'est ma deuxi&#232;me r&#233;paration! Youpiiiiiiiiiii!  

Dailleur j'esp&#232;re que ce sera la derni&#232;re, si Frodon tu passes ds le coin as tu des news concernant la nouvelle pi&#232;ce qu'ils changent, c'est efficace?


----------



## pomme-accro (24 Octobre 2006)

Dites petite question toute simple, je vais aussi devoir rendre mon macbook (RSS) au SAV
de mon apple center, je me demandais si il &#233;tait pr&#233;f&#233;rable de remettre &#224; z&#233;ro mon mac disque dur ram etc de mani&#232;re &#224; pr&#233;serv&#233; ma vie priv&#233;e mes compte en banques codes etc?
Voil&#224; merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tarul (24 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est bon mon ordi est dans un centre de réparation depuis hier 18h, qui fait le décompte avec moi ? 1jours! 1!!!!!! Je n'ai absolument rien eu a payé, dailleur la dame super sympa, m'a dit que quand l'ordi est sous garanti il n'y a rien a payé... Ils vont commander les pièces, on m'a dit une 15N de jours...  (il me change également le top case car il a rejaunit....  je m'en étais même pas aperçu )
> Enfin voilà j'attends encore! Mais bon jcommence a être roder, c'est ma deuxième réparation! Youpiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> Dailleur j'espère que ce sera la dernière, si Frodon tu passes ds le coin as tu des news concernant la nouvelle pièce qu'ils changent, c'est efficace?



Je veux bien compter avec toi. Et 1 jour, 1!  

@ pomme- accro, je te conseil de faire une sauvegarde de ton compte utilisateur. pour le cas où ils reformateraient ton mac(habitude des SAV pc ). 
Si tu es parano tu fais :
-activation de filvault(coffre fort pour crypter tes données, attention a ne pas perdre tes mot de passe )
-mot de passe sur ton compte actuel
-création d'un autre compte admin pour les réparations.


----------



## Dr Troy (25 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> ouf...
> signé mac namara




Sinon mon Macbook marche nickel 

Et pour au-dessus, étant parano également et ne voulant pas faire de sauvegarde sur disque externe de peur qu'il s'arrête en plein milieu, j'avais activé le filevault et désactivé l'identification automatique, résultat ils m'ont appelé pour me demander mon mot de passe session pour faire des tests (si j'en crois la fiche de sortie d'atelier, ils ont vérifié le lecteur DVD, les différentes sorties, l'airport, la mémoire, le trackpad, la batterie... en plus du changement du dissipateur thermique qui est donc à l'origine du RSS).

Enfin bref, ils ont pas que ça à faire que de fouiller dans les ordinateurs des gens je pense  (Bon en tant que bon parano j'ai quand même vérifié les logs de la console ).


----------



## martinette (25 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a y est moi je l'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; depuis hier (un mois d'attente quand m&#234;^me, et le sav ne m'a m&#234;me pas appel&#233; pour me dire qu'il &#233;tat pr&#234;t depuis trois jours)
tout va bien, heatsink chang&#233;. aaaaaouf je vais repouvoir  en profiter!
R&#233;union-m&#233;tropole, m&#234;mes d&#233;lais! (et m&#234;me combat)


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2006)

2j


----------



## Tarul (25 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> 2j



a oui c'est vrai, je dois compter avec toi. 2j 

reste 13 jours. 

@martinette : c'est clair que c'est pas sympa de ne pas t'appeler pour te dire qu'il était prêt. Je te souhaite bonne chance et bonne redécouverte, de mac os X


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2006)

Méchant macG ils veulent pas que je donne dautres points disco à ce gentil Tarul qui me soutient dans cette longue quete!


----------



## Tarul (25 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Méchant macG ils veulent pas que je donne dautres points disco à ce gentil Tarul qui me soutient dans cette longue quete!



Que veux-tu, il nous trouve trop proche. 

Tient donne une a martinette, et après tu pourra m'en redonner une demain. 

je viens d'inaugurer le trafic de discoball. 

au fait, tu vas avoir a payer des frais ou pas pour cette intervention?


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Que veux-tu, il nous trouve trop proche.
> 
> Tient donne une a martinette, et après tu pourra m'en redonner une demain.
> 
> ...


 
Non aucun frais! Dailleur la dame du centre où mon ordi est en réparation m'a bien dit que quand ils sont sous garantie il n'y a aucun frais qui sappliquent!


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> M&#233;chant macG ils veulent pas que je donne dautres points disco &#224; ce gentil Tarul qui me soutient dans cette longue quete!



donne les moi, je ferai passer


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> donne les moi, je ferai passer


Dsl mais pour toi c'est idem J'ai trop mi de poins discos à tout le monde......roooooooo


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

idem pour moi. Je peux plus en filer à Tarul


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Octobre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> idem pour moi. Je peux plus en filer à Tarul



je vois que vous avez de gros soucis d'attribution de points discos.... ......
coucou , je suis là !               

je plaisante bien sûr


----------



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je vois que vous avez de gros soucis d'attribution de points discos.... ......
> coucou , je suis là !
> 
> je plaisante bien sûr



raaaaaaaa
comment ça fait plaisir tu nous a manqué!!!!! 

bon par contre moi jviens de voir une news trop forte après RSS, jaunissage et jen passe... le macbook a une nouvelle maladie : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122915


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

Une pensée pour le pauvre type qui a TOUS les problèmes du macbook à la fois:
Mon macbook remane à fond (enfin quand j'arrive à voir l'ecran allumé vu qu'il s'eteind tout le temps). La coque décollé et jaunie se met maintenant à craqueler, sans doute du à la chaleur dégagée par les proc. intels coincée trop longtemps à l'interieur de la machine à cause d'un film de plastique collé au niveau des aérations. Ah, j'oubliais,ma isight n'est plus reconnue depuis un bout de temps mais c'est pas grave vue que depuis 10.4.8 j'ai plus d'airport...(bon j'en rajoute un peu )


----------



## Tarul (26 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> raaaaaaaa
> comment ça fait plaisir tu nous a manqué!!!!!
> 
> bon par contre moi jviens de voir une news trop forte après RSS, jaunissage et jen passe... le macbook a une nouvelle maladie : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122915



3 jours xao85. 



samoussa a dit:


> Une pensée pour le pauvre type qui a TOUS les problèmes du macbook à la fois:
> Mon macbook remane à fond (enfin quand j'arrive à voir l'ecran allumé vu qu'il s'eteind tout le temps). La coque décollé et jaunie se met maintenant à craqueler, sans doute du à la chaleur dégagée par les proc. intels coincée trop longtemps à l'interieur de la machine à cause d'un film de plastique collé au niveau des aérations. Ah, j'oubliais,ma isight n'est plus reconnue depuis un bout de temps mais c'est pas grave vue que depuis 10.4.8 j'ai plus d'airport...(bon j'en rajoute un peu )


Hé tu sais quoi, ne joue pas au loto, tu vas perdre.  (cour pour éviter de se faire tabasser par samoussa).

Sinon, tu l'a emporté pour le faire échanger/réparer?


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> 3 jours xao85.
> 
> 
> Hé tu sais quoi, ne joue pas au loto, tu vas perdre.  (cour pour éviter de se faire tabasser par samoussa).
> ...



bah nnooooooooonnnnn !!  Mon mb à moi il marche nickel. C était juste une pensée comme ça. Allez 2 petits trucs parce qu'il en faut bien. Mon trackpad a un peu de jeux et fait un petit bruit metallique quand on clic, du genre matos de daube, et puis ma touche espace a tendance à couiner (j'aurais préféré que ce soit la touche @# m'enfin...) Voyez on a tous nos problemes.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> 3 jours xao85.
> 
> 
> Hé tu sais quoi, ne joue pas au loto, tu vas perdre.  (cour pour éviter de se faire tabasser par samoussa).



Hmm, quoique. La _Sainte-Poisse_ voudrait qu'il gagne, à conditio qu'il ne joue pas.

J'avais aussi tous les problèmes. Mon appareil vient juste de revenir du SAV. C'est trop tôt pour affirmer qu'il ne s'éteind plus, ou que l'écran clignote, mais...
J'ai plus de whine!  
...
Et je le regrette. Ils ont changés le refroidisseur. Le nouveau fait à peu près autant de bruit qu'une tronçonneuse. Ou qu'une radio très mal reglée, j'sais pas.


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> raaaaaaaa
> comment ça fait plaisir tu nous a manqué!!!!!
> 
> bon par contre moi jviens de voir une news trop forte après RSS, jaunissage et jen passe... le macbook a une nouvelle maladie : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122915



coucou Xao  
un petit encouragement bien sincère pour t'aider à attendre le retour II de ton bb  
moi, je croise les doigts  pour ne pas avoir à subir ce "retour II".....
courage il va vite te revenir :love:


----------



## Tarul (26 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> coucou Xao
> un petit encouragement bien sincère pour t'aider à attendre le retour II de ton bb
> moi, je croise les doigts  pour ne pas avoir à subir ce "retour II".....
> courage il va vite te revenir :love:



telle qu'il est partis, on va avoir droit au retour III(je ne te le soihaite sincèrement pas ). Ben oui on fait en général une trilogie.


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> telle qu'il est partis, on va avoir droit au retour III(je ne te le soihaite sincèrement pas ). Ben oui on fait en général une trilogie.



pov' Xao :affraid: il va avoir les cheveux dressés sur la tête quand il va lire ton message  
on peut aussi dire "jamais deux sans trois" mais dans ce cas, je suis logée à la même enseigne.....:rose:


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je vois que vous avez de gros soucis d'attribution de points discos.... ......
> coucou , je suis là !
> 
> je plaisante bien sûr



voila c'est fait


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> je vois que vous avez de gros soucis d'attribution de points discos.... ......
> coucou , je suis là !
> 
> je plaisante bien sûr




T'es en manque sandrine ???       
Allez je suis sport je t'envoie le mien


----------



## pbas400 (26 Octobre 2006)

la reparation s est correctement bien passé chez ALIS à Paris, ultra rapide...deposé le matin et recupéré le soir meme.  bon boulot 

j ai quand meme remarqué (ils ont laissé par erreur une image ecran haaaaaaaa sur le bureau) avec sur la photo un disque amovible, un cd qui s appelle Itunes...et moi j ai l impression qu ils m ont piraté toutes ma base Itunes....plusieurs Go de ziq  
bien vu...mais pas tres honnete....that s life.


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> T'es en manque sandrine ???
> Allez je suis sport je t'envoie le mien


l&#224; &#231;a va d&#233;j&#224; mieux 
je n'avais pas remarqu&#233; qu'on &#233;tait "restreint" en point discos &#224; donner.....ben zut alors ....le monsieur de l'ordi y veut plus que j'en donne snif snif snif......
alors "bisous" ; &#231;a au moins je les distribue comme je veux


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Octobre 2006)

pbas400 a dit:


> la reparation s est correctement bien passé chez ALIS à Paris, ultra rapide...deposé le matin et recupéré le soir meme.  bon boulot
> 
> j ai quand meme remarqué (ils ont laissé par erreur une image ecran haaaaaaaa sur le bureau) avec sur la photo un disque amovible, un cd qui s appelle Itunes...et moi j ai l impression qu ils m ont piraté toutes ma base Itunes....plusieurs Go de ziq
> bien vu...mais pas tres honnete....that s life.



Pour répondre à ton message, lors de mon précédent dépannage, le technicien au téléphone m'avait signalé que si j'avais un compte itunes il fallait surtout que je le désactive (comme ça sans mot de passe ils ne peuvent pas y accéder....enfin c'est ce qu'il m'a dit)


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> là ça va déjà mieux
> je n'avais pas remarqué qu'on était "restreint" en point discos à donner.....ben zut alors ....le monsieur de l'ordi y veut plus que j'en donne snif snif snif......
> alors "bisous" ; ça au moins je les distribue comme je veux



on tourne en cercle restreint. Je viens de t'en filer un et tu dois être la derniere à qui je pouvais en donner...à part...tous les autres :afraid: 
Y'a pas, faut qu'on innove 
Tiens je vais prisonbreaker :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (26 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> pov' Xao :affraid: il va avoir les cheveux dressés sur la tête quand il va lire ton message
> on peut aussi dire "jamais deux sans trois" mais dans ce cas, je suis logée à la même enseigne.....:rose:



vas-y tu peux y aller, il est en manque le xao. 

Tant fait pas, il est habitué, tu sais c'est comme nicky larson qui se prend 2 à 3 coups de marteau de 100t sur la tête en 20 min.


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

4j(et merci pour les 3j Tarul)

Comment jaime trop ce topique avec vous tous, ça me fait presque oublié que mon macbook est en réparation. Merci pour le soutient les enfants   et j'espère pas faire de trilogie (enfin ça serait drôle : Le retour du macbook :rateau:   )mais ya peu de chance je lorgne bcp sur les macbook pro revB... :love: (même si je préfère le format 13,3 et lesthetique des macbook :love: :love: )


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> vas-y tu peux y aller, il est en manque le xao.
> 
> Tant fait pas, il est habitu&#233;, tu sais c'est comme nicky larson qui se prend 2 &#224; 3 coups de marteau de 100t sur la t&#234;te en 20 min.



Double ration de points discos pr ce tarul SVP!!!!!   :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (27 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> 4j(et merci pour les 3j Tarul)
> 
> Comment jaime trop ce topique avec vous tous, ça me fait presque oublié que mon macbook est en réparation. Merci pour le soutient les enfants   et j'espère pas faire de trilogie (enfin ça serait drôle : Le retour du macbook :rateau:   )mais ya peu de chance je lorgne bcp sur les macbook pro revB... :love: (même si je préfère le format 13,3 et lesthetique des macbook :love: :love: )



Comment !!  tu veux faire des infidélités à ton bb MacBook  ??
fais attention car elles sont susceptibles ces petites "bêtes" et si ton MacBook sait ça...


----------



## Tarul (27 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> 4j(et merci pour les 3j Tarul)
> 
> Comment jaime trop ce topique avec vous tous, ça me fait presque oublié que mon macbook est en réparation. Merci pour le soutient les enfants   et j'espère pas faire de trilogie (enfin ça serait drôle : Le retour du macbook :rateau:   )mais ya peu de chance je lorgne bcp sur les macbook pro revB... :love: (même si je préfère le format 13,3 et lesthetique des macbook :love: :love: )



on aurait :

la guerre des macbooks
le macbook contre attaque
et enfin le retour du technicien(remplacant le ventirand foireux )

tient toi aussi tu lorgne sur le mbp, ben moi aussi.  avec 2go de ram siouplait.


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> Comment !!  tu veux faire des infidélités à ton bb MacBook  ??
> fais attention car elles sont susceptibles ces petites "bêtes" et si ton MacBook sait ça...



Tu sais pour etre franc ça me fait ... de devoir passer sur macbook pro mais franchement j'ai trop peur davoir encore des soucis mais on verra jattends de voir ce que donne la réparation!


----------



## sandrine91 (27 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu sais pour etre franc ça me fait ... de devoir passer sur macbook pro mais franchement j'ai trop peur davoir encore des soucis mais on verra jattends de voir ce que donne la réparation!



je comprends ce que tu veux dire....moi même après les soucis que j'ai eu, j'ai eu des difficultés à me sentir "rassurée" avec mon Mac  ;là ça va mieux ... 
étant donné que je change de portable tous les ans, j'ai regardé du côté des macbook  pro mais même s'ils sont tops par leur configuration, je n'en n'achèterai pas un car leur format et leur design ne me plaisent pas ; bien sûr c'est une affaire de goût , mais le petit MacBook il est tellement :love: :love: , alors pour le prochain en mai, juin prochain je prendrai un MacBook avec Léopard


----------



## pbas400 (27 Octobre 2006)

moi j attends leopard pour prendre un macbook pro 17


----------



## Frodon (28 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu sais pour etre franc &#231;a me fait ... de devoir passer sur macbook pro mais franchement j'ai trop peur davoir encore des soucis mais on verra jattends de voir ce que donne la r&#233;paration!



Ne t'inqui&#232;te pas, &#224; ce que je lis sur les forums US la r&#233;paration actuelle du probl&#232;me fonctionne a merveille (dans le sens qu'on ne lis plus que des t&#233;moignages positifs disant que leur MacBook fonctionne parfaitement apr&#232;s reparation et plus aucun temoignage de recidive (contrairement aux premieres reparations pre-nouveau heatsink), ca + la mise &#224; jour SMC, y'a aucune raison que ton MacBook une fois de retour du SAV, ne fonctionne pas a merveille pendant de longues ann&#233;es.

Surtout que visiblement tu en est satisfait, ca serait dommage de mettre plus de 1000 euros de plus pour un MacBook Pro dont tu n'exploitera surement pas toute ses capacit&#233;s (parce que tu n'a pas besoin de tout ce qu'il propose), juste parce qu'il a eu quelques soucis qui sont finalement parfaitement r&#233;parable.


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Ne t'inqui&#232;te pas, &#224; ce que je lis sur les forums US la r&#233;paration actuelle du probl&#232;me fonctionne a merveille (dans le sens qu'on ne lis plus que des t&#233;moignages positifs disant que leur MacBook fonctionne parfaitement apr&#232;s reparation et plus aucun temoignage de recidive (contrairement aux premieres reparations pre-nouveau heatsink), ca + la mise &#224; jour SMC, y'a aucune raison que ton MacBook une fois de retour du SAV, ne fonctionne pas a merveille pendant de longues ann&#233;es.
> 
> Surtout que visiblement tu en est satisfait, ca serait dommage de mettre plus de 1000 euros de plus pour un MacBook Pro dont tu n'exploitera surement pas toute ses capacit&#233;s (parce que tu n'a pas besoin de tout ce qu'il propose), juste parce qu'il a eu quelques soucis qui sont finalement parfaitement r&#233;parable.



Oui je suis daccord avec toi, mais jpourai faire un peu de civilasation quatre sans que &#231;a rame  le probl&#232;me c'est que vu le nombre dautres probl&#232;mes... jai un peu peur de choper autre choses ensuite (je suis dsl mais je suis devenu craintif! ) Mais il est vrai que tu as surrement raison... je r&#233;fl&#233;chis pendant quil est au SAV!


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

au fait 5j


----------



## fab_pastek (28 Octobre 2006)

Petite constatation étrange...

Je vous rappelle que depuis 1,5 mois, mon Macbook ne s'allumait plus normalement, extinctions au démarrage... Je devais donc appuyer 6 secondes sur le bouton à l'allumage (je devais même le faire deux fois). 

J'ai installé hier soir la màj du ventilo, et vu que dans l'intitulé ils faisaient allusion aux extinctions aléatoires, je me suis dit : petit test !

Donc hier soir, je l'ai fait fonctionner pendant environ 1h, puis j'ai fait la màj, il a redémarré normalement. Je l'ai éteint puis rallumé pour vérifier. Il s'est rallumé. J'ai réessayé quelques fois après et il s'est toujours rallumé normalement. Mais je me suis aussi dit; attention, il est chaud, c'est peut-être l'explication.

Mais ce matin, après une longue nuit censée lui permettre de refroidir complètement, il s'est encore allumé sans problème !

La Màj aurait-elle définitivement réparé mon Macbook?

Par contre depuis 1,5 mois que je l'allume en appuyant longtemps et en bridant donc le CPU à 1GHz, Coreduotemp m'affichait toujours la vitesse mini 1GHz. Mais depuis hier soir, même en l'allumant cette fois normalement, le logiciel m'indique toujours une vitesse CPU de 1GHz. J'ai essayé de le pousser, j'ai ouvert une bonne dizaine d'applications, dont VLC, iMovie, iDVD, iTunes en les faisant tourner. Dans moniteur d'activité, la charge CPU était de 100%, pourtant Coreduotemp faisait plafonner ma vitesse CPU à 1GHz.

Finalement deux questions :

1. Déjà, il s'avérait effectivement que la Màj répare les extinctions, faut-il quand même l'envoyer en SAV ? Ils ne voudront pas si ça marche ! En attendant mes ventilos tournent à fond depuis 1,5 mois, ils ont dû souffrir un petit peu... par ailleurs, il y avait bien un problème physique à la base. Donc qu'est ce qu'elle fait exactement leur màj ? Elle désactive la fameuse sonde afin d'ignorer le problème ? jusqu'à ce que le problème s'aggrave suffisamment pour avoir une panne complète, et que nos chers Macbook soient à ce moment là hors garantie par ce qu'ils auront réussi à repousser le problème ?

2. Concernant Coreduotemp, est-ce que je dois me fier à ses indications de CPU à 1GHz ou pas ? Comment savoir à quelle vitesse le CPU tourne vraiment. iStat pro ne l'indique pas, j'ai cherché d'autres applications indiquant la vitesse CPU mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Si vous avez des infos là-dessus je suis preneur !

Merci à tous ceux qui m'auront lu jusque là et bon WE !


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

fab_pastek a dit:


> Petite constatation étrange...
> 
> Je vous rappelle que depuis 1,5 mois, mon Macbook ne s'allumait plus normalement, extinctions au démarrage... Je devais donc appuyer 6 secondes sur le bouton à l'allumage (je devais même le faire deux fois).
> 
> ...



1. Moi j'atenderai vu que c'est un problème aléatoire, à la prochaine extinction tu l'envoies. (ou plutot tu vas aller le déposer dans un centre de réparation  ) et je suis pas convaincu que cette mise à jour est réglé le pbm car moi même je l'avais fait...


----------



## Tarul (28 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> au fait 5j




5J  donc plus que 10J 

Au fait tu vas pouvoir compter le temps qu'arrive mon mbp xao85. 



Pour le MAJ du SMC, je ne sais plus qui a dit ça, mais un forumeur disait que la MAJ était complémentaire a la réparation. Donc je dit comme xao85, prochaine extinction inopiné revoie a apple.


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> 5J  donc plus que 10J
> 
> Au fait tu vas pouvoir compter le temps qu'arrive mon mbp xao85.
> 
> ...



Raaaaa la bonne vieille attente de tnt? Promis je compterai avec toi! Et C bien comme ça si ya du RSS sur macbook pro tu me préviendra!


----------



## Tarul (28 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Raaaaa la bonne vieille attente de tnt? Promis je compterai avec toi! Et C bien comme ça si ya du RSS sur macbook pro tu me préviendra!


Promis!

Enfin, je vais faire un tas de rituel pour que cela m'arrive pas. 

en commencant par toucher du bois et bruler un cierge.


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

bon 9j


----------



## samoussa (2 Novembre 2006)

*9 jours !!*


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

C'est que c'est expressif tout ça! Merci mon cher Samoussa!


----------



## gondawa (2 Novembre 2006)

un peu plus d'une semaine pour le faire r&#233;parer, Ils ont bien chang&#233; uniquement le Heatsink plus l'&#233;ponge (pas trop pig&#233; a koi elle servait celle la).

Cependant ... mon macbook est a 60 ° maintenant, me semblait moins chaud avant de partir.

plus chaud dans SmcFanControl que dans InanoStat .. lequel croire?


----------



## samoussa (2 Novembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:


> un peu plus d'une semaine pour le faire réparer, Ils ont bien changé uniquement le Heatsink plus l'éponge (pas trop pigé a koi elle servait celle la).
> 
> Cependant ... mon macbook est a 60 ° maintenant, me semblait moins chaud avant de partir.
> 
> plus chaud dans SmcFanControl que dans InanoStat .. lequel croire?



chez moi istat et coreduotemp délirent (28° à l'instant), seul smcfancontrol indique une temp juste.(entre 48 et 65° selon l'intensité de l'usage)


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous ! ! 

Je suis ce probl&#232;me et j'ai vu dans mon panneau de pr&#233;f&#233;rence qu'il y avais une mise &#224; jour ! Quelqu'un est-il au courant ??   

Je cite : La mise &#224; jour de la SMC am&#233;liore le syst&#232;me de contr&#244;le interne et r&#233;sout des probl&#232;mes relatifs &#224; des arr&#234;ts inattendus du syst&#232;me. Elle est conseill&#233;e pour tous les syst&#232;mes MacBook, y compris ceux ayant fait l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une r&#233;paration sous garantie. L&#8217;application de mise &#224; jour s&#8217;installera dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires. Veuillez suivre les instructions donn&#233;es dans l&#8217;application pour proc&#233;der &#224; la mise &#224; jour.

Ou c'est moi qui est pas au courant . . .


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! !
> 
> Je suis ce problème et j'ai vu dans mon panneau de préférence qu'il y avais une mise à jour ! Quelqu'un est-il au courant ??
> 
> ...



oui cela fait depuis une semaine je crois qu'elle est sorties. il me semble avoir lu qu'elle apporte un plus fraicheur et une meilleur gestion des ventilos.

au fait xao85, on doit pas être loin des 5 jours,non?


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

ah, car je vois qu'il fait inscrit "r&#233;sous les probl&#232;me d'arret inatendu"

et dans les post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, je n'avais pas vu quelqu'un en parler !


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> ah, car je vois qu'il fait inscrit "résous les problème d'arret inatendu"
> 
> et dans les post précédent, je n'avais pas vu quelqu'un en parler !



il me semble que ça du faire l'objet d'une news chez les sites francophone cette maj.

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-10-27/#13526
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122931
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4027076


----------



## Apca (3 Novembre 2006)

ah ben autant pour moi, j'avais rien vu. . . .

Et pas d'amélioration ?

:mouais: 

Enfin, on dirais que non . . .


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> ah ben autant pour moi, j'avais rien vu. . . .
> 
> Et pas d'amélioration ?
> 
> ...



pas grave. 

au moins, elle ne fait pas de dégât.


----------



## pomme-accro (4 Novembre 2006)

Et voil&#224;, le mien est r&#233;par&#233;, enfin &#224; voir, car je ne l'ai que depuis 3 JOURS.
Parti le 24 Octobre, re&#231;u le mardi 31  
Ils ont remplac&#233; le Heatsink (dissipateur thermique) et en remettant le tout il ont mieux r&#233;ajust&#233; la coque car mon trackpad faisait crouic crouic avant et maintenant plus rien 
Bon ce coup ci j'esp&#232;re que c'est la derni&#232;re fois&#8230;bien que jamais deux sans trois 
J'ai tout de m&#234;me fait la mise &#224; jour&#8230;RAS (bien que c'est bizarre une solution soft pour un probl&#232;me hard !!! )
Je vous tient au courant si les ennuis reviennent  
Grosses l&#232;ches &#224; tous


----------



## gondawa (4 Novembre 2006)

le mien aussi vient de revnir de réparation. Mais il est 10 ° plus chaud qu'avant en moyenne. au repos j'ia presque 60° contre +:- 50 avant.


----------



## pomme-accro (4 Novembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:


> le mien aussi vient de revnir de réparation. Mais il est 10 ° plus chaud qu'avant en moyenne. au repos j'ia presque 60° contre +:- 50 avant.



J'ai pas ce genre de symptôme pour moi c'est du kif kif bourricot
Cela dis au repos laa mienne ne dépasse guère 12 13 cm surtout quand il fait froid:rateau: 
ouais bon je sort !

Sinon blague dans l'coin as-tu fait l'upgrade du firmware ?


----------



## gondawa (4 Novembre 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:


> J'ai pas ce genre de symptôme pour moi c'est du kif kif bourricot
> Cela dis au repos laa mienne ne dépasse guère 12 13 cm surtout quand il fait froid:rateau:
> ouais bon je sort !
> 
> Sinon blague dans l'coin as-tu fait l'upgrade du firmware ?



ouep tout est a jour de ce côté la.

je suis presque sur que c du au nouvel heatsink. Je pensais justement que ca irait mieux vu que la pate thermique y est préappliquée


----------



## samoussa (4 Novembre 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:


> Cela dis au repos laa mienne ne dépasse guère 12 13 cm surtout quand il fait froid:rateau:





gondawa a dit:


> ouep tout est a jour de ce côté la.



beurk :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (6 Novembre 2006)

14 jours demain ça fait 15...  
Merci à Tarul de suivre toujours le décompte!


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> 14 jours demain ça fait 15...
> Merci à Tarul de suivre toujours le décompte!



Aller courage, c'est la dernière ligne droite.  a moi aussi en passant.


----------



## xao85 (6 Novembre 2006)

Oui enfin j'attends de voir si il mappelle demain sinon moi je leur tel mercredi!


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2006)

Bon  Pour résumer la situation . . . Cela serait alors un problème de radiateur plutôt que de carte mère ? Si j'ai bien compris ? Et il faut faire changer un radiateur et non la carte mère ? 

J'ai déjà eu le problème 2 X et lors d'un démarrage à froid. Un fois sur secteur, et une fois sur batterie . . . :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (6 Novembre 2006)

14 jours !


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Bon  Pour résumer la situation . . . Cela serait alors un problème de radiateur plutôt que de carte mère ? Si j'ai bien compris ? Et il faut faire changer un radiateur et non la carte mère ?
> 
> J'ai déjà eu le problème 2 X et lors d'un démarrage à froid. Un fois sur secteur, et une fois sur batterie . . . :mouais:



c'est bien ça. Apparemment les réparation tiennent le coups. Et tu sembles avoir les premier symptôme. si ton MB date de cet été, emmène le en sav pour qu'il fasse la modification. Car les extinction ne feront qu'empirer.



samoussa a dit:


> 14 jours !



Pas mieux.


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est bien ça. Apparemment les réparation tiennent le coups. Et tu sembles avoir les premier symptôme. si ton MB date de cet été, emmène le en sav pour qu'il fasse la modification. Car les extinction ne feront qu'empirer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pas mieux.



Ah ben merci de confirmer alors. Je vais toujours attendre un petit peu. . .


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Alerte ca fait 15 jours. Et pas de coup de téléphone!   
Bon ben demain je leur tel...


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Novembre 2006)

c'est tout de même malheureux d'être constamment obligé de les "relancer"....


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais bon là ca va c'est la boutique du coin ca va pas me couter trop cher... Le SAV apple ma pris le mois dernier 25 euros


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais bon là ca va c'est la boutique du coin ca va pas me couter trop cher... Le SAV apple ma pris le mois dernier 25 euros


pour le téléphone? Oo pas de numero vert ou a tarif locale? Oo

courage, xao85, te souhaite de voir la fin de ton calvair.


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Pour le tel, tout ça pour me dire au final que je devais le faire réparer sur Tours  :rateau:  Enfin là ils ont lair sympa à la boutique alors je vais pas trop les embeter sauf si dans 3 semaines et demi j'ai toujours rien :rateau:


----------



## Apca (7 Novembre 2006)

Au faite, c'est le radiateur de quoi exactement ?  
Un radiateur de la carte mère ?


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Au faite, c'est le radiateur de quoi exactement ?
> Un radiateur de la carte mère ?



presque, c'est le radiateur du processeur. C'est du un defaut du capteur qui par excès de sécurité coupe tout comme un bourin.


----------



## Apca (7 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> presque, c'est le radiateur du processeur. C'est du un defaut du capteur qui par excès de sécurité coupe tout comme un bourin.



Ahh d'accord, merci de cette précision !


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

Apca a dit:


> Ahh d'accord, merci de cette pr&#233;cision !


De rien, il semblerait que cette re&#233;paration plus le MAJ smc, fasse beaucoups de bien et remet tout dans l'ordre. 


samoussa a dit:


> heu...j'suis peut &#234;tre en retard


naaann pas du tout, juste de quelque heures.


----------



## Apca (8 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> De rien, il semblerait que cette reéparation plus le MAJ smc, fasse beaucoups de bien et remet tout dans l'ordre.




Merci de toutes ces précisions !  Je vais toujours attendre pour le mien. Et voir si le problème reviens de plus en plus . . .


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2006)

Je kiffe 15 jours d&#233;lai tenu!!!!! J'appelle, le mec me dit que mon ordi est en face de test donc r&#233;cup&#233;rable cette AP! Il mont pas encore changer les pi&#232;ces qui ont jaunit ils les attendent , elles sont en ruptures de stock... Mais il me rappeleront d&#232;s quils les ont comme &#231;a jepeux utiliser mon ordi en attendant. Super  

Merci &#224; Samoussa et &#224; Tarul, pour le soutient!


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Je kiffe 15 jours délai tenu!!!!! J'appelle, le mec me dit que mon ordi est en face de test donc récupérable cette AP! Il mont pas encore changer les pièces qui ont jaunit ils les attendent , elles sont en ruptures de stock... Mais il me rappeleront dès quils les ont comme ça jepeux utiliser mon ordi en attendant. Super
> 
> Merci à Samoussa et à Tarul, pour le soutient!


On voit que tu es heureux.  

Sympa les mecs, ils ne te le gardent pas pour rien. On recompte 15 jours pour les pièces jaunies? 
Tu vas enfin travailler un peu.


----------



## sandrine91 (8 Novembre 2006)

Profites bien du retour de ton BB


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2006)

Koi on arrete les lettres de 3 mettre de haut snif.... Bon sinon je vous &#233;crit de mon macbook il est bien, mais un peu sale et ya deux trois rayures en plus (petite mais quand m&#234;me... ) Pas de coupure inopin&#233; d&#233;t&#233;ct&#233;... enfin j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va durer jusqu'&#224; la revente.  (enfin le mec m'a dit qu'apr&#232;s cette r&#233;paration il a toujours pas revu de macbook)


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Koi on arrete les lettres de 3 mettre de haut snif.... Bon sinon je vous écrit de mon macbook il est bien, mais un peu sale et ya deux trois rayures en plus (petite mais quand même... ) Pas de coupure inopiné détécté... enfin j'espère que ça va durer jusqu'à la revente.  (enfin le mec m'a dit qu'après cette réparation il a toujours pas revu de macbook)


Tant mieux qu'il n'y ai pas eut d'autre retour. 

Au fait, as tu fait la maj smc lié a cette réparation?

Tu vas prendre un MB C2D?


----------



## LuCkyGirL (8 Novembre 2006)

Salut, voila je suis inquiète... j'ai mon macbook depuis le mois de Juin et j'avais bien vu qu'il y avait des problèmes de décoloration mais moi ça allait, j'étais d'ailleurs entièrement satisfaite de mon switch ! Mais voilà, depuis la rentrée, j'utilise de façon intensive mon Mac en cours et aujourd'hui, je me suis aperçue qu'il était décoloré ... Que faire ? Y a-t-il une solution de nettoyage ? Parce que je n'ai pas pris l'apple care...trop cher... Et j'ai acheté mon Macbook à la société O2i par le biais de l'offre de 250 euro de réduction de la BNP. Est-ce que je dois contacter O2i ou Apple ? Est-ce qu'il y a une garantie constructeur...? 
Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ? Je suis dégoûtée, j'en ai pris super soin...


----------



## LuCkyGirL (8 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben je me répond toute seule !!! J'ai appelé Apple au 0825 888 024. J'ai bien passé 16 minutes au téléphone dont au moins 14 minutes d'attente... Enfin, ce n'est pas grave parce que tout est pris en charge. je n'ai qu'à déposer mon ordi dans un centre agréé qui va commander la pièce et la changer en 10 jours. Ca ne me coûte rien sauf 30 euro de frais de dossier pour le centre agréé. Par contre, en fait, ça ne sert à rien d'appeler Apple parce qu'ils donnent un numéro de dossier qui ne sert pas au centre agréé (ils n'ont pas accès aux fichiers en question), il vaut mieux aller directement là-bas, ils n'ont besoin que du numéro de série de la machine.

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## Mickjagger (8 Novembre 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me &#233;nervant cette politique de certains centres agr&#233;&#233;s. Sur Paris certains ne demandent pas de frais, mais par contre le temps d'attente sera plus long. Donc certains centres monnayent une intervention plus rapide quoi...
Mais malgr&#233; tout y'en a qui proposent aussi un syst&#232;me de rendez-vous d&#233;j&#224; plus flexible sans payer (cf Alis Informatique). Mais bon c'est utile que si on peut continuer &#224; se servir encore de la machine.


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

Ben moi jai pas eu de frais de dossier et jai également cette pièce qui est en commande pour mon ordi! 
Pour Tarul, j'ésite à  prendre un macbook rev B mais mon passage par cette plateforme fut tellement cahotique... et puis javais envi d'un ordi ou je puisse enfin un peu joué et je suis déçu il n'y a toujours pas de carte graphique! (même en option...)


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben moi jai pas eu de frais de dossier et jai également cette pièce qui est en commande pour mon ordi!
> Pour Tarul, j'ésite à  prendre un macbook rev B mais mon passage par cette plateforme fut tellement cahotique... et puis javais envi d'un ordi ou je puisse enfin un peu joué et je suis déçu il n'y a toujours pas de carte graphique! (même en option...)



tu veux revendre ton mb réparé pour reprendre un rev.b ?


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

Surrement un macbook pro revB.
J'attends quil me change le topcase pour le vendre (comme &#231;a il sera niquel!)surrement la semaine prochaine!


----------



## LuCkyGirL (9 Novembre 2006)

Je vais appeler tous les centre agréés de nantes alors pour voir si il y en a un où il n'y a pas de frais. En plus là chez IC ils prennent la machine pendant 10 jours ! Alors j'ai demandé si ils pouvaient pas commander la pièce et me prévenir quand elle arriverai pour que j'emmène mon ordi et que je ne m'en sépare qu'une journée mais nan apparemment c'est la procédure Apple...pas le choix... Je vais quand même voir avec les autres centres parce que 10 jours ça va vraiment faire long...


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)

LuCkyGirL a dit:


> Je vais appeler tous les centre agr&#233;&#233;s de nantes alors pour voir si il y en a un o&#249; il n'y a pas de frais. En plus l&#224; chez IC ils prennent la machine pendant 10 jours ! Alors j'ai demand&#233; si ils pouvaient pas commander la pi&#232;ce et me pr&#233;venir quand elle arriverai pour que j'emm&#232;ne mon ordi et que je ne m'en s&#233;pare qu'une journ&#233;e mais nan apparemment c'est la proc&#233;dure Apple...pas le choix... Je vais quand m&#234;me voir avec les autres centres parce que 10 jours &#231;a va vraiment faire long...



Essaye maintronic : http://www.maintronic.fr/-Les-agences-.html#adresse_34
Il me semble qu'ils sont agr&#233;&#233;s Apple


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

LuCkyGirL a dit:


> Je vais appeler tous les centre agréés de nantes alors pour voir si il y en a un où il n'y a pas de frais. En plus là chez IC ils prennent la machine pendant 10 jours ! Alors j'ai demandé si ils pouvaient pas commander la pièce et me prévenir quand elle arriverai pour que j'emmène mon ordi et que je ne m'en sépare qu'une journée mais nan apparemment c'est la procédure Apple...pas le choix... Je vais quand même voir avec les autres centres parce que 10 jours ça va vraiment faire long...



Oui je te conseille moi je leur est laissé mon ordi pour la pièce qui le faisait séteindre(RSS) vu que ça menpechait de lutiliser mais là je l'ai récupéré et ils me contactent dès quils lont, en plus le mec m'a dit que ça se change très rapidement!(une demi heure)


----------



## Mat07 (15 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, il ya quelques temps j'ai déposé quelques messages sur la situation de mon Mb, (Pb de shutdown = chgt de carte mère, le DD me lâche = changement de DD)
Et vous allez pas le croire aujourd'hui c'est au tour de la batterie, elle vient de donner son dernier souffle hier soir.Et biensûr elle est partie en Sav pour être changée.
Bref, je me demande si le Mb 1ère génération n'est pas bourré de problèmes, et Mac pour éviter de s'embêter sur cette situation, on sorti le nouveau MB (Core 2 duo)
Enfin tout cela pour vous dire que je commence encore une fois à en avoir plus que ras la casquette de ses retours en SAV.
Je vous pose donc la question : Que dois faire?????

Si vous avez plus de patience que moi, ou une solution miracle faites moi signe


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

Mat07 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, il ya quelques temps j'ai déposé quelques messages sur la situation de mon Mb, (Pb de shutdown = chgt de carte mère, le DD me lâche = changement de DD)
> Et vous allez pas le croire aujourd'hui c'est au tour de la batterie, elle vient de donner son dernier souffle hier soir.Et biensûr elle est partie en Sav pour être changée.
> Bref, je me demande si le Mb 1ère génération n'est pas bourré de problèmes, et Mac pour éviter de s'embêter sur cette situation, on sorti le nouveau MB (Core 2 duo)
> Enfin tout cela pour vous dire que je commence encore une fois à en avoir plus que ras la casquette de ses retours en SAV.
> ...



ça, je te comprends que tu puisse en avoir marre des retours en SAV. j'ai connus ça avec un constructueur. Maintenant, j'ai entendu dire(si quelqu'un peut confirmer) qu'à la 3 eme panne, tu peux demander le remplacement de ta machine.


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

t'es tombé sur un modele à probleme,de la pire des series, soit tu obtiens un echange, (mais si tu as accepté la reparation ça me semble désormais difficile), soit tu le revends et tu passes au rev b en oubliant ce mauvais passage


----------



## gondawa (15 Novembre 2006)

4 pannes = échange .. et encore!  Ca doit etre normalement 4x la mm panne  

Moi c'est pareil, ras le cul de cet ordi bourré de problèmes .. 

Le shutdown .. allé oué, c pas ma faute, c la leur .. mais c'est généralisé alors bon tampis ! 

mais le reste ... ca ajoute de la haine .. presque autant de temps en réparation qu'en utilisation lol


----------



## xao85 (28 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben ça fait plaisir de plus voir de nouveaux posts dans ce topic... les macbook commencent à aller mieux!


----------



## Tarul (28 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon ben ça fait plaisir de plus voir de nouveaux posts dans ce topic... les macbook commencent à aller mieux!



tu viens relire tes mésaventures en étant sur ton MBP?


----------



## Apca (28 Novembre 2006)

Moi depuis que j'ai fait les mises à jours dont je parlais dans les post précédents, je n'ai plus eu de problèmes. . .  :mouais:  

Pourvu que ca dure !


----------



## xao85 (29 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu viens relire tes mésaventures en étant sur ton MBP?



Oui nostalgique. Mais je viens de revendre mon macbook et ça m'a fait tout drôle de le voir partir.  Il est quand même super cet ordi... dommage que j'ai eu tant de problème avec.


----------



## Pierrelo (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour je viens pour une amie qui rencontre le m&#234;me probl&#232;me d'extinction inopin&#233;e avec son Mac Book. Elle a fich&#233; plein de bouquins pour son concours et n'a fait aucune sauvegarde (erreur fatale..). On n' arrive m&#234;me pas &#224; graver un cd.
Y'a quelques mois xao85, tu disais que apple avait pris ta machine et l'avait r&#233;par&#233;e avec succ&#232;s apr&#232;s trois semaines.


xao85 a dit:


> On est jeudi, &#231;a fait plus d'une semaine et je suis fier de vous dire: AUCUNE EXTINCTION! La r&#233;paration &#224; l'air okai!  :love:



MA QUESTION : si on file l'ordi &#224; Apple pour r&#233;paration, est-ce qu'ils conservent les donn&#233;es du DD ou bien elles sont perdues?
Merci &#224; vous


----------



## Apca (8 Janvier 2007)

Les donn&#233;es ne seront pas n&#233;cessairement perdues ! Mais bon, on ne sais jamais, et il est toujours conseill&#233; de sauvegarder ses donn&#233;es avant de confier son mac &#224; apple !


----------



## xao85 (8 Janvier 2007)

Mon macbook a été réparé avec succès la deuxième fois! La première avait été un échec. Normalement ils changent la sonde et ne touche pas au disque dur mais comme  l'a dit  Apca avant moi, il est quand même conseillé de faire une sauvegarde! Un conseil laissé le éteind une journée sans le toucher, normalement après il devrait marcher assez lgtps pour que vous ayez du temps pour faire une sauvegarde. De préférence faites là sur un disque dur ou sur une clé car si jamais il s'éteind lors d'un gravage, l'ordi peut être bloqué au démarage à cause du CD qui ne sera pas finit de graver... (pour en avoir fait l'expérience  )


----------



## Mat07 (9 Janvier 2007)

Slt à tous,
Voilà je viens vous donner des news de mon Mb. 
Alors après le shutdown, le La carte mère et le DD, ben pour le moment ça fonctionne. Pour vus que ça dur.
De toute façon, si une panne devait encore m'arriver je demande le changement immédiat de mon Mb.
Bref, bon courage à tous pour ceux qui ont encore des problèmes.
Et à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures.


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je dois malheureusement venir ajouter mon cas dans ce post.
Cela fait une semaine que mon MacBook Core2Duo s'&#233;teind sans aucune raison, et de mani&#232;re totalement al&#233;atoire.
J'ai le probl&#232;me sous Mac Os, sous Linux, avec un LiveCD, le dvd d'install de Tiger,...
Le test hardware ne detecte aucun probl&#232;me, pareil pour le test que je fais r&#233;guli&#232;rement avec TechTools.
Niveau temperature, je ne constate aucun probl&#232;me, MenuTemp affiche une temp&#233;rature comprise entre 50 et 70 degr&#233;s, jamais plus.
La console ne me sort rien d'exceptionnel. meme le boot en safe mode n'y change rien.
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; zapper la PRAM, reseter le PMU,... rien n'y fait.

Depuis hier soir, il n'y a meme plus moyen de le booter, que ce soit sur batterie ou sur secteur. Il s'eteind avant meme la fenetre de login, quand il y arrive. Dans la majorit&#233; des cas il ne s'allume meme pas.
Le boutton en dessous de la batterie, pour indiquer le niveau de charge ne semble plus fonctionner, de meme que l'adaptateur secteur. Les led du connecteur MagSafe ne s'allume plus.

J'ai pas mal de backup donc niveau perte de donn&#233;e je pense avoir perdu au pire & jours de travail. A ce niveau la pas de probl&#232;me.

C'est mon deuxi&#232;me MacBook avec lequel j'ai des soucis. Cela fait moins de 2 mois que je l'ai, et a part ce probl&#232;me-ci je n'ai pas &#224; m'en plaindre.
J'ai un AppleCare sur le MacBook, on va voir ce que va donner un appel chez Apple.
Je suis vraiment d&#233;&#231;u, je me sers de mon mac comme machine de travail et de loisirs, ne fusse que pour l'&#233;cole je ne peux pas me permettre de le renvoyer en SAV. Malheureusement dans l'&#233;tat dans lequel il est actuellement je ne vois pas comment faire d'autre. J'esp&#232;re que Apple a un programme de pr&#234;t de portable pcq j'en ai vraiment besoin pour etudier, travailler et charger mon iPod 



EDIT / J'ai oubli&#233;, hier sori soup&#231;onnant la ram j'ai &#233;t&#233; voir l'&#233;tat des barettes. J'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s surpris de voir que les connecteur de la ram &#233;taient recouvert d'une substance blanchatre comme une sorte de pate qui aurait sech&#233;e dessus. Le slot de ram est dans le meme &#233;tat. La substance blanche forme des taches qui s'etende sur plusieures pin du slot, et meme au pinceau je n'arrive pas a le faire disparaitre. Les taches ne sont pas uniforme et le slot de droite semble plus touch&#233; que le slot de gauche.
J'ai pass&#233; un chiffon tres legerement humide sur la ram pour la nettoyer, c'est parti mais n'a pas regl&#233; le probl&#232;me.
Une id&#233;e sur ce que ca pourrait-&#234;tre ? Il me sembe que ca ressemble au "lubrifiant" qu'apple met dans le boutton pour fermer la batterie par exemple.


----------



## xao85 (5 Février 2007)

Première personne qui me parle de se problème un core 2 duo    ! Ma mère vient de s'achteter le sien(un black!), parceque je lui avait dit que maintenant les macbook ne craignait plus rien... Enfin la seule solution pour toi est le SAV, en espérant qu'il n'y est pas trop d'autre personne comme toi dans peu de temps...


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Février 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Première personne qui me parle de se problème un core 2 duo    ! Ma mère vient de s'achteter le sien(un black!), parceque je lui avait dit que maintenant les macbook ne craignait plus rien... Enfin la seule solution pour toi est le SAV, en espérant qu'il n'y est pas trop d'autre personne comme toi dans peu de temps...



Oui visiblement Apple n'a pas encore eu le probleme : resultat il faut au minimum changer la carte mere selon le vendeur.
Je pense que des qu'il revient de SAV je le vend et je vais prendre un powerbook 12" d'occas...


----------



## anotherboo (19 Février 2007)

bonjour a vous
cela fait qq minutes que je lis ce sujet, suite au plantage d'un mac book.
Ce macbook est neuf < 1mois et subnit depuis hier divers shutdown  4 en une heure hiier soir.

Cependant je viens de m apercevoir que tout ce que j avais lu ne concernait pas les intel core 2 duo.
Et pourtant celui la subit aussi les shutdown.
Pensez vous que nous ne devrions pas nous posez plus de questios et l envoyer direct en SAV (achat effectu&#233; a la FNAC ). ? ou faut il effectuer qq mise a jour logicielles au prealable ?
c est tellement dommage  de paser au mac et de rencontrere si tot des probleme de ce type. pourtant nombres d ordis sont passer avant celui ci, mais jamais unepanne n avait causer autant de deception.
Merci a vous


----------



## Apca (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenu 


Moi depuis que j'ai effectu&#233; les mises &#224; jours concernant le programme interne de celui ci, je n'ai toujours pas eu de plantage depuis. 

De ton c&#244;t&#233;, tous les mises &#224; jours ont-elle &#233;t&#233; faites ? As-tu regard&#233; dans le menu pomme => Mise &#224; jours de logiciel ? :mouais:


----------



## Yggdrasill (20 Février 2007)

Et voila, je viens de recuperer mon macbook. Il est revenu assez vite cette fois-ci.
Ils ont du changer la carte mere et le bloc d'alimentation si on en crois leurs dires.

Le probleme est que mon magnifique petit mac book qui etait completement niquel (j'ai quand meme acheter 4sac uniquement pour eviter d'avoir des griffes dessus) est revenu completement griffe, et en profondeur. Cela aussi bien au dessus que en dessous.
Mais la moindre remarque est interdite visiblement car lorsque j'ai voulu rouspetter je me suis fait presque jetter du magasin.
Je vais donc encore une fois telephoner directement chez Apple.


----------



## xao85 (21 Février 2007)

Je comprends, j'aurai fait pareil...


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Février 2007)

c'est quand même fou qu'ils prennent aussi peu soin d'appareils aussi "fragiles" (surtout au niveau rayures) et cette mésaventure m'est arrivée avec mon premier macbook qui était parti en réparation et revenu rayé..... 
Ne te laisse pas faire !


----------



## Yggdrasill (22 Février 2007)

J'ai telephon&#233; a l'Apple store, qui a accept&#233; de changer les 2 coques exterieures, et la clavier - touch pad.
Je tiens quand m&#234;me a rappeler que depuis son achat, c'est mon deuxieme MacBook.
Le premier a du subir un changement de lecteur dvd et de clavier, il est revenu avec un coup de tournevis dans l'ecran. Celui la j'avais en plus du aller le chercher directement au domicile du technicien....
Suite a cette mesaventure, l'apple store m'a echang&#233; mon macbook contre un neuf, qui a du subir un changement de carte mere et du heatsink. Il est revenu couvert de rayures, et en le sortant du sac, une des vis "dites inutiles", donc une des deux vis du cot&#233; gauche du macbook, est tomb&#233;e, le pas de vis tournait a vide. J'ai du aller acheter un pot de colle de contact pour bidouiller tout ca !
Ma machine doit donc repartir en sav pour reparer tout &#231;a...
Les seules pieces inchang&#233;e dans ma machine seront donc :
- le lecteur dvd
- la carte airport
- l'ecran
- le disque dur

En plus, vu que j'ai eu "la mauvaise id&#233;e" de demander un clavier qwerty, je peux etre sur de devoir encore attendre au moins 3semaines pour cette r&#233;paration !

Sincerement, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez Apple ???
Je suis vraiment TRES decu et TRES furieux contre Apple qui d&#233;cidement n'est plus ce qu'il &#233;tait !
Leurs services Apres vente en Belgique est vraiment pitoyable ! Meme chez Acer ils n'ont pas de tel ennuis !
Quand je pense que j'avais pris un AppleCare...

Je crois que ce macbook va finir sur eBay et que je vais chercher apres un PB d'occas qui lui au moins tiens la route !


PS : J'ai tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; content d'entendre le receptionniste de l'apple store me dire (je cite) "Effectivement le services apres-ventes du Cami de li&#232;ge est assez mauvais, je vous conseille vivement de vous rendre directement chez un autre r&#233;parateur Apple"


----------



## xao85 (22 Février 2007)

Mon pauvre, je compatis vraiment...  J'espère que tu vas retrouver ta machine rapidement!


----------



## Yggdrasill (22 Février 2007)

Etant donn&#233; que c'est la premier mac avec lequel j'ai tant de probl&#232;me, je ne sais pas trop comment ils fonctionnent chez Apple dans ce genre de cas.
Je voudrais savoir &#224; partir de combien de retour en SAV, d'&#233;change de machine et de milliers de coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; l'Apple Store on peut exiger un remboursement de la machine.
Pcq si il revient encore une fois ab&#238;m&#233; ou qu'il tombe encore en rade je pense sinc&#232;rement que c'est ce que je ferais.
C'est d'un frustrant de payer 1400Euro pour ne jamais pouvoir utiliser son mac et &#234;tre condamn&#233; &#224; utiliser un Dell de 1998 ! (qui lui au moins tiens la route.... malgr&#233; son pauvre 300MHz et ses 128 de ram...)


----------



## emy648 (25 Février 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Sincerement, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez Apple ???
> Je suis vraiment TRES decu et TRES furieux contre Apple qui décidement n'est plus ce qu'il était !
> Leurs services Apres vente en Belgique est vraiment pitoyable ! Meme chez Acer ils n'ont pas de tel ennuis !
> Quand je pense que j'avais pris un AppleCare...
> ...


 
eh bien, moi qui me disait que si je devais un jour reprendre un macbook, ce serait via Cami à Liège... ca fait peur! 
je comprend bien que tu sois déçu en tout cas... enfin, Wait and see comme on dit! peut etre que ce coup ci sera le bon!


----------



## Yggdrasill (25 Février 2007)

J'esp&#232;re &#233;galement !
SI tu en a l'opportunit&#233;, je te conseille vivement d'aller au MacLine de Bruxelles, rue Neuve.
Ils sont vmt sympathique et semble avoir un esprit plus professionnel !
Sans avoir &#224; demander quoi que ce soit le vendeur m'a spontan&#233;ment propos&#233; de remettre correctement la trappe de la ram/disque dur qui avait &#233;t&#233; mal remise et que je n'avais pas encore eu le temps de replacer correctement. De plus ils ne pasent visiblement pas par un service de r&#233;paration externe, ils m'ont dit poss&#233;der leur propre service de r&#233;paration.
Je pense que je passerais par eux si j'ai la possibilit&#233; de retourner assez vite &#224; Bruxelles.


EDIT : Enfin, le bon c&#244;t&#233; de la chose c'est que si &#231;a continue comme cela, encore un retour en SAV et j'aurais pour la troisi&#232;me fois un MacBook neuf


----------



## xao85 (25 Février 2007)

En tt cas moi depui que je suis sur macbook pro, plus aucun souci!


----------



## emy648 (26 Février 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> En tt cas moi depui que je suis sur macbook pro, plus aucun souci!


 

oui, mais je trouvais le macbook beaucoup plus joli... et vachement moins cher aussi accessoirement!!  c'est quand même bizarre tous ces problèmes de macbooks...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Février 2007)

Il vient de m'en arriver une bonne, j'aicommandé il y a 3 semaines un Mac book, or je suis en Espagne et je devais attendre le passage de mon frere (10 jours apres) pour me le livrer...

Je regarde sur le site: Livré en 24h.... Bon c'est tentant (car je n'ai aucune envie de me taper un clavier espagnol) Hop je commande le lundi.... Jeudi suivant (donc 96h apres mais ca ca va) arrive une superbe housse Larobe, et la souris, Mais quand on demande l'ordinateur.... Il etais pas la..... Mac a fait 2 paquets séparés et a envoyé le Mbook à bordeaux... Evidement le transporteur appelle dis que c'est la faute d'apple... Ma mere appelle Apple qui lui disnet que c'est la faute d'UPS... Bref, semaine suivante, coup de fil de apple: "Oh, votre paquet s'est perdu mais c'est pas de notre faute mais on s'excuse" Si il n'arrive pas avant vendredi on vous en envoie un autre (evidement mon frere etais deja en espagne a ce moment la.... Donc je me met dans l'os les frais d'envoi)

 Vendredi toujours rien, et ils m'ont donc renvoyé un deuxieme, arrivé lundi dernier, c'est a dire ..... 15 jours plus tard.... Et pas meme un petit geste commercial (je sais pas une paire de tong Mac au moins) Bref, je suis on ne peut plus decu du service de la pomme (surtout que c'est mon premier Mac)

Derniere question, on peut profiter des % etudiants dans un revendeur apple ?? Car il y en a un tout pres de chez moi (je ne l'ai appris que apres) Mais apple ne permet pas  de prendre une commande de l'apple store chez eux....


----------



## Yggdrasill (26 Février 2007)

emy648 a dit:


> oui, mais je trouvais le macbook beaucoup plus joli... et vachement moins cher aussi accessoirement!!  c'est quand même bizarre tous ces problèmes de macbooks...



C'est vrai que le MacBook blanc est drolement sexy ! J'aime vmt bcp le look des portable "non-pro" blanc d'Apple. C'est plus chaleureux je trouve, et on a pas le contact désagréable de l'alu froid lorsque le matin en arrivant au cours on allume le protable.
Dommage qu'on ne puisse avoir le clavier retro éclairé sur les MacBook, car alors il serait vmt parfait !


----------



## emy648 (26 Février 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> *C'est vrai que le MacBook blanc est drolement sexy ! J'aime vmt bcp le look des portable "non-pro" blanc d'Apple.* C'est plus chaleureux je trouve, et on a pas le contact d&#233;sagr&#233;able de l'alu froid lorsque le matin en arrivant au cours on allume le protable.
> Dommage qu'on ne puisse avoir le clavier retro &#233;clair&#233; sur les MacBook, car alors il serait vmt parfait !


 
oui je dois bien dire qu'au 1e abord, c'est le design d'apple qui m'avait s&#233;duit... puis en voyant l'OS de mac...je m'&#233;tais dit "Woaaawwww" (super agr&#233;able, facile, beau, moderne,...)!!! enfin, quelle triste retour &#224; la r&#233;alit&#233; avec windows, mais au moins &#231;a tourne sans probl&#232;me pour moi (attention, je ne g&#233;n&#233;ralise rien, j'ai juste fait la triste exp&#233;rience d'un macbook-et pas d'apple en g&#233;n&#233;ral- et comme c'&#233;tait mon switch vers la pomme, ca a &#233;t&#233; un peu frustrant)... 

enfin qui sait... peut-&#234;tre qu'un jour...


----------



## xao85 (27 Février 2007)

Sacré Emy elle avait acheté son macbook en même temps que moi c'est à dire à la sortie de la bête. On aurait du attendre mais c'était trop dur...


----------



## emy648 (1 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Sacré Emy elle avait acheté son macbook en même temps que moi c'est à dire à la sortie de la bête. On aurait du attendre mais c'était trop dur...


 
eh ouais... 

quoi que...au vu des différents posts, je ne suis pas certaine que tout soit vraiment résolu du côté du macbook!


----------



## xao85 (1 Mars 2007)

Franchement vu ce que je lis sur macG depuis 3 mois, il y a vraiment pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de souci avec les macbook core2duo. Ma mère en a un depuis un mois, et aucun problème pour l'instant.


----------



## Yggdrasill (1 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Franchement vu ce que je lis sur macG depuis 3 mois, il y a vraiment pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de souci avec les macbook core2duo. Ma mère en a un depuis un mois, et aucun problème pour l'instant.



Non effectivement.
Je connais bcp d'utilisateurs qui en ont un et qui en sont ravi. Le problème est que les forums rassemble des passionnés, des maniaques de leurs clavier en l'occurence dans certains, et que des qu'une mouche circule dans un rayon de moins de 100m on en fait toute une histoire.
Mais c'est pcq on aime nos mac ça :love:

Rha les ordinateurs... il ne leur manque que la tendresse et la douceur d'une femme pour qu'ils soient parfaits ! (quoi que... le physique aussi... un peu quand meme non ? :rateau: )


----------



## grumff (1 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, je remonte ce vieux sujet, j'avoue que j'ai pas lut la totalit&#233; des messages vu le nombre de pages et de sujets concern&#233;s, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me fait un tour rapide et j'ai pas trouv&#233; de solutions satisfaisantes, bref, voil&#224; mon probl&#232;me :

J'ai un mbp17" toute derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, qui marchait super bien depuis deux semaines que je l'ai, et depuis ce matin il s'&#233;teint syst&#233;matiquement et imm&#233;diatement d&#232;s que je d&#233;branche du secteur. Pourtant il reconna&#238;t parfaitement bien la batterie, et m'affiche son &#233;tat de charge de 100&#37;. Il ne s'&#233;teint pas s'il est en veille et que je d&#233;brancher le secteur. Bref, il semble pas qu'il y ait de probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel puisque la batterie a bien l'air d'alimenter la machine, mais peut-&#234;tre plut&#244;t un probl&#232;me logiciel ? J'ai essay&#233; les diff&#233;rentes solutions bidons habituelles (zapage pram, d&#233;branchage secteur et batterie et appui 5 secondes sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage), rien n'y fait. 
Si vous avez d'autres id&#233;es, je suis preneur !


----------



## gibet_b (1 Juillet 2007)

grumff a dit:


> Bonjour, je remonte ce vieux sujet, j'avoue que j'ai pas lut la totalité des messages vu le nombre de pages et de sujets concernés, mais j'ai quand même fait un tour rapide et j'ai pas trouvé de solutions satisfaisantes, bref, voilà mon problème :
> 
> J'ai un mbp17" toute dernière génération, qui marchait super bien depuis deux semaines que je l'ai, et depuis ce matin il s'éteint systématiquement et immédiatement dès que je débranche du secteur. Pourtant il reconnaît parfaitement bien la batterie, et m'affiche son état de charge de 100%. Il ne s'éteint pas s'il est en veille et que je débrancher le secteur. Bref, il semble pas qu'il y ait de problème matériel puisque la batterie a bien l'air d'alimenter la machine, mais peut-être plutôt un problème logiciel ? J'ai essayé les différentes solutions bidons habituelles (zapage pram, débranchage secteur et batterie et appui 5 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage), rien n'y fait.
> Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur !



Moi je penserais tout de même à un problème de batterie, mais bon... Vu qu'il est encore sous garantie, tu peux appeler Apple.

Ça m'étonnerait qu'une réinstallation de l'OS fasse quelque chose, mais je ne vois plus que ça comme solution logicielle.


----------



## grumff (1 Juillet 2007)

Appeler apple c'est jamais gratuit non ? J'aime mieux &#233;liminer les &#233;ventuelles autres possibilit&#233;s avant d'essayer celle l&#224;. En plus si je dois le renvoyer au SAV &#231;a m'arrangerait vraiment pas en ce moment.
Pour la r&#233;installe, &#231;a fait deux semaines que je suis occup&#233; &#224; remettre proprement tout mon bordel... Donc pareil, si je peux &#233;viter... &#192; moins qu'il soit possible d'installer un os sur un disque externe sans avoir &#224; le reformater ?


----------



## gibet_b (1 Juillet 2007)

grumff a dit:


> Appeler apple c'est jamais gratuit non ? J'aime mieux éliminer les éventuelles autres possibilités avant d'essayer celle là. En plus si je dois le renvoyer au SAV ça m'arrangerait vraiment pas en ce moment.
> Pour la réinstalle, ça fait deux semaines que je suis occupé à remettre proprement tout mon bordel... Donc pareil, si je peux éviter... À moins qu'il soit possible d'installer un os sur un disque externe sans avoir à le reformater ?



Peut-être est-ce simplement la batterie, au quel cas tu n'auras pas à renvoyer tout l'ordi... Je n'ai pas d'autres idées que ce que j'ai exposé dans le message plus haut.


----------



## Webandme (13 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bon ayant les même problèmes...

J'avais envie de poser une question bête...:rose:

J'ai acheté mon macbook avec l'offre MIPE sur le site internet d'apple.
Et j'aimerais pouvoir envoyer mon macbook au SAV pour le réparer(pour d'autre petit soucis aussi(click bancal,écran qui devient noir). alors je me demandais comment trouver le numéro du SAV ou tout simplement une adresse ou réparer le mac?

N'ayant jamais envoyé d'appareil quelqu'il soit en SAV, je ne sais pas du tout comment ça marche...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui me répondront!


----------



## havez (13 Août 2008)

Il suffit d'aller chez un revendeur type "MacLine" ou "Krystena".
De la,tu leur donne et explique en passant le problème et il l'envoie en réparation


----------



## Webandme (13 Août 2008)

Mais... Déjà je ne connais pas ces magasins,je vais faire une recherche, mais surtout, cela utilise la garantie apple? Je n'ai pas les moyen de l'envoyer en réparation à mes frais!:mouais:


----------



## havez (13 Août 2008)

Si tu a une AppleCare ou si tu l'as depuis 1 an, pas de problème sinon la carte bleu devrais en prendre un coup


----------



## xao85 (13 Août 2008)

Pour commencer ton ordi est-il toujours sous garantie?


----------



## Webandme (13 Août 2008)

Oui mon ordi est toujours sous garantie,jusqu'a novembre.

Je possède aussi l'apple care, mais je crois qu'il faut l'activer,et je ne sais pas comment ça marche, je l'ai eu "gratuitement" avec l'offre Mipe. C'est un peu comme une version oem,je n'ai recu aucune boite,juste un simple petit livre,et je ne crois pas que c le vrai manuel ainsi qu'un email prouvant que j'ai une applecare...

Decidement, j'aurais du l'acheter chez un revendeur, ça aurait était plus facil. Et il aurait pu m'activer le jour même mon applecare


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2008)

L'apple care s'enregistre sur le site d'apple. ici

Et dépèche toi d'emmner ton ordi au SAV si il est toujours ous garantie! 

Deplus ce qui m'étonne, c'est que c'est surtout les core duo qui ont eu ce genre de problème... J'ai fouiné un peu et j'ai trouvé ça


----------



## Webandme (18 Août 2008)

Ton lien pour l'applecare m'affiche ceci : o

Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir « ttps://daw.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/DSAuthWeb.woa/wa/login?appIdKey=D230F4C411E986A1BC8670A95F74D6200C984EB042FA9A161F6A628F0291F620&language=FR-FR » car Mac OS X ne reconnaît pas les adresses Internet commençant par « ttps: ».

Je dois attendre un peu.. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas d'argent pour aller sur Paris...

Et sinon pour le sujet que tu as trouvé(d'ailleurs merci d'avoir cherché:rose

J'ai installé toute les mise àjour que ma proposé le systeme d'exploitation donc je suppose que j'ai installer cel aussi proposé dans le lien?

L'email pour l'apple care (en partie):
"Certificat AppleCare Parts & Labour Agreement

Nous vous remercions d'avoir souscrit l'AppleCare Parts & Labour  
Agreement. Ce certificat atteste que vous avez accepté les conditions  
générales de l'AppleCare Parts & Labour Agreement et la liste des  
produits Apple couverts par la garantie.

Veuillez conserver ce certificat et la preuve d'achat d'origine de  
vos produits Apple ainsi que le Contrat. Ils peuvent en effet vous  
être demandés en cas de controverse relative à l'application de la  
garantie selon les termes du Contrat, pour un produit donné.

Vous trouverez ci-dessous la liste des produits couverts par  
l'AppleCare Parts & Labour Agreement. Nous vous prions d'en prendre  
connaissance.

La garantie est en vigueur jusqu'au 27/11/2009. L'AppleCare Parts &  
Labour Agreement est une solution de service après-vente et  
d'assistance unique qui étend votre garantie intégrée."Sinon mis à part les pieces concerné par la garantie.
y'a cela
"
AppleCare Parts and Labour Agreement
Conditions Générales

Votre programme de Pièces et Main d&#8217;Oeuvre AppleCare (ci-après, le  
'Programme') est régi par les présentes conditions générales  
('Conditions Générales') et constitue un contrat de prestation de  
services conclu avec la société Apple Computer International (ci- 
après, 'Apple').

 "
Avec après les conditions général tout ça: o


----------



## Helnolya (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour !
Apparemment ce topic est vieux mais bon je vais quand même voir si quelquun peut me donner un petit coup de pouce ^^
Alors, mon Macbook blanc de 13 Pouces, un cadeau d' il y a un an, séteint de manière aléatoire depuis décembre environ.
Les facteurs observables:
La batterie est à environ 30% et lordinateur nest pas branché.
Jai plusieurs applications ouvertes, incluant le fait de regarder un film.
Je peux écouter que les ventilateurs sont au maximum.
Jen ai donc déduit que ce serait un problème de batterie ou de ventilateurs.
Jai essayé de télécharger toute sorte de solutions que Apple a mis a disposition, par exemple la MAJ du programme interne de la SMC du MacBook 1.1, qui est conseillée dans ce genre de problème mais dans tout les cas, le système dexploitation ne me laisse pas les installer vu quapparemment ils ne sont pas nécessaire pour la version 10.6.7.
Malheureusement je nai pas de garantie donc juste lespérance que quelquun puisse me donner une idée ou un coup de pouce, si ce nest pas trop demander. ^^
Désolée pour le dérangement et merci davance pour les conseils ou idées.
Helnolya


----------



## anneparker (15 Avril 2011)

En vous remerciant de l'information.


----------

